# M4BTeam Pre-Summer Transformation Contest



## AtomAnt (Mar 14, 2014)

To kick summer off right, the M4Bteam would like to help out several lucky members by offering a pre-summer transformation contest! 

The M4BTeam Pre-Summer Transformation contest

Prizes:
$500.00 1st place store credit
$300.00 2nd place store credit
$200.00 3rd place store credit

Apply by April 2, 2014

Start Date: 7 April 2014
End Date: 20 June 2014

Open to all Anasci members – 10 members will be selected to be the
contestants in the contest.  These are the Super 10 competing for Grand Prize!

Contest Incentives: Samples offered to all those selected to be part of
the Super 10 for the contest. Discounts to all contestants selected to be part of the Super 10

Requirements to Enter and be Considered for Selection to be part of the 10 member Contestant Group

Post Profile: Height, weight, bodyfat (if known), Size of chest, arms,
waist and quads (at minimum, other bodyparts may be added)

Goals: Keep them SMART (specific, attainable, measurable, relevant and timebound)

Contest Timeline: 10 week transformation contest from 7 April 2014 - 20 June 2014

Weekly Posts and Updates: At minimum three posts per week to update on progress. No requirement of picture frequency but starting pictures must be posted and ending pictures must be posted

Pictures must be posted as part the contest to judge progress, so if you are not willing to post pictures of yourself, you will have to be
excluded. If you cannot post them yourself but would want to participate, the M4Bteam reps can assist with posting pictures and editing your face out for privacy.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 14, 2014)

This is a great promotion


----------



## AtomAnt (Mar 17, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Deerslayer41 (Mar 18, 2014)

When do you have to apply by?


----------



## AtomAnt (Mar 18, 2014)

Just edited... have application posted by April 2, 2014 so we can vote


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 18, 2014)

OK guys haven't heard much as far as people applying for this let's get this going


----------



## richiec (Mar 18, 2014)

What "samples" would be offered if you don't mind me asking?
This is an awesome opportunity, may have to throw my hat in the ring


----------



## AtomAnt (Mar 18, 2014)

Marssel did not specify but I just asked him what he would be offering as samples.... Phoe and I will have more information on that

As far as entering, WHY NOT!?!?! You really have nothing to lose by entering... just a lot to look forward to as well as some extra motivation to transform your body!!!


----------



## Z28 (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm in!
Ht 5'11
Wt 183lbs
chest 46
waist 30
arms 17
quads 23

I am curently 4.5 weeks out from my first show on April  19
I should be deep in the single digits by start April 7,
Will be hitting a rebound right after.
Goals to gain roughly 20lb with minimal BF gain like %8


----------



## AtomAnt (Mar 19, 2014)

Nice! Well you look like you are going to be set up for a nice lean mass gain phase! 

You have any pics you can toss up?  I'd gladly help you post them if you ar having trouble


----------



## Z28 (Mar 19, 2014)

From Sunday morning 5 Weeks out


----------



## AtomAnt (Mar 19, 2014)

Looking good! You'll be hard and dry come contest time sure. Conditioning looks right where it needs to be


----------



## AtomAnt (Mar 19, 2014)

C'mon.... this is too good to pass up! Whether growing or leaning it, all goals are considered....


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 19, 2014)

Yea I was fixing to say how can some of y'all just pass up on a grand total for the top 3 contestants of $1,000?


----------



## AtomAnt (Mar 19, 2014)

Spoke with marssel and he said he would liek to allow the guys we select to choose their own samples.  Once we pick those to be in the contest, you guys can email us and ask if we can send a sample of certain things you'd like to try.  We will try to accommodate as much as possible and want you to be able to sample the things YOU like, not the things of our choosing.  How's that for a good time!!!!


----------



## Sully (Mar 19, 2014)

I'd like to give this a shot. I'll send you a pm tomorrow, Ant.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 19, 2014)

It's open to all members except us two Ofcourse so why not give it a shot? Just post a pic with goals, stats, etc lil' sully


----------



## Daniel11 (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm considering this.  But need to set my goals and of course get measured.


----------



## AtomAnt (Mar 19, 2014)

You don't NEED to know bodyfat... And hell this is about looks, post it up and post a pic and get in on this! 

If you have some friends that need some motivation, get them in too... Make a wager with them 

I'll donate $4 per application to Brick... So help a brother out and stir up some people!


----------



## Sully (Mar 19, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> It's open to all members except us two Ofcourse so why not give it a shot? Just post a pic with goals, stats, etc lil' sully



I'm gonna. Gotta get the tape out and measure, and I don't have access to a PC, so I need some help with picture editing. 

Oh, and a quick question. The contest is limited to 10 entrants right? Is that 10 on each board that Marssell sponsors, or 10 entrants on all boards combined?


----------



## AtomAnt (Mar 20, 2014)

Lil' Sully said:


> I'm gonna. Gotta get the tape out and measure, and I don't have access to a PC, so I need some help with picture editing.
> 
> Oh, and a quick question. The contest is limited to 10 entrants right? Is that 10 on each board that Marssell sponsors, or 10 entrants on all boards combined?



10 entrants on anasci 

I'll help with editing... no problem


----------



## txpipeliner88 (Mar 20, 2014)

Screw it fellas I'm in. I'll set up goals and take measurements tomorrow


----------



## txpipeliner88 (Mar 20, 2014)

Also would y'all like us to post updates here or would y'all perfer us to start a thread


----------



## AtomAnt (Mar 20, 2014)

txpipeliner88 said:


> Also would y'all like us to post updates here or would y'all perfer us to start a thread



Just post here... The updates are just a simple check in... not a full analysis of body composition, pictures and all that... It would be cool if guys can post some pics as they go along but what matters is we seen the starting numbers and pics and the ending numbers and pics. 

You can swing by and say, yo, dropped 5lbs this week! Cut a few carbs i the AM and weight is falling off... that is all we are looking for as the thread goes along.  We want to promote camaraderie and encourage one another... and get jacked!


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 20, 2014)

txpipeliner88 said:


> Also would y'all like us to post updates here or would y'all perfer us to start a thread



I'd have to talk to AA but I believe we could just fill up this thread instead of having 10 different threads I unless you'd just like to start your own personal daily workout and nutrition log and post the link in here.
Like I said its something atomant and I would discuss.
P


----------



## txpipeliner88 (Mar 20, 2014)

Sounds good


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 20, 2014)

Guess AA posted when I was typing


----------



## AtomAnt (Mar 20, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> Guess AA posted when I was typing



Looks like we are on the same page with that... just keep this thread active...


----------



## txpipeliner88 (Mar 21, 2014)

txpipeliner88

Height- 5'10"
Weight- 180

Chest-41 1/2"
Arms- 15 1/4"
Quad- 20 3/4"
Waist across hips- 35 1/2"
Calves- 14"
Neck- 15 1/2"
Across shoulders- 46 1/4

Goals- get shredded!!!! Seriously though I would like to do a major recomp and get down into the low double digits or possibly the single digits as far as body fat but I doubt I will get the singles.
I would like to get my arms to a minimum of 16 and quads possibly up to 22. And lastly I would like to have all 6 showing full time even without being flexed. I understand that that only happens in the lower bf % but it is something to push towards. And now to the pictures. (Y'all go easy on me I still have a bit to go until I am close or anywhere near y'all's level)


----------



## AtomAnt (Mar 21, 2014)

stoked that you jumped in tex! I think you'll make a great candidate to get shredded!


----------



## Daniel11 (Mar 21, 2014)

Ok cool I'll do it.  Already doing another one so why not.  Will be interdasting to see the difference between my two dates.  One is June 1 the other is this on June 20th.

Will post measurements and goals and starting pix this week/weekend.


----------



## Iceman74 (Mar 21, 2014)

Wish I had the funds to do this and do it right!


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 21, 2014)

Iceman74 said:


> Wish I had the funds to do this and do it right!



Why not try brother?


----------



## Iceman74 (Mar 21, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> Why not try brother?



Because I look like dog-shit to the point where I am too embarrassed to post pics and don't have the money to go to a decent gym where I could have a chance of competing with guys who are more committed to really winning.


----------



## txpipeliner88 (Mar 21, 2014)

@iceman well shit....

@daniel11 If I'm chosen I look forward to competing against you. I would like to see if I can come anywhere close to your conditioning.

@Z28 between you and daniel11 it's gonna be a good comp.

@Lil'Sully you will have a good time competing against these two.


----------



## AtomAnt (Mar 21, 2014)

Iceman74 said:


> Because I look like dog-shit to the point where I am too embarrassed to post pics and don't have the money to go to a decent gym where I could have a chance of competing with guys who are more committed to really winning.




I'm gonna be real with you... That's a freaking piss poor excuse... If you want anything bad enough you'll find a way to do it. It doesn't take shit tons of drugs, it doesn't take a nice gym, it takes perseverance and commitment... Apparently that's where you are falling short... Claiming failure before you even start


----------



## Iceman74 (Mar 21, 2014)

AtomAnt said:


> I'm gonna be real with you... That's a freaking piss poor excuse... If you want anything bad enough you'll find a way to do it. It doesn't take shit tons of drugs, it doesn't take a nice gym, it takes perseverance and commitment... Apparently that's where you are falling short... Claiming failure before you even start



I'll admit, to an extent you are right. But, if you were here and understood where I'm at, and my financial position, you might feel differently. Maybe I shouldn't have posted and just let some more people down.

Mostly I was just trying to reengage with a community that I haven't had a whole lot of time to engage with.


----------



## AtomAnt (Mar 21, 2014)

Iceman74 said:


> I'll admit, to an extent you are right. But, if you were here and understood where I'm at, and my financial position, you might feel differently. Maybe I shouldn't have posted and just let some more people down.
> 
> Mostly I was just trying to reengage with a community that I haven't had a whole lot of time to engage with.



It costs zero money to diet... You are going to eat anyway, make good choices.  You can train in your living room.... where there is a will, there is a way...


----------



## Sully (Mar 21, 2014)

txpipeliner88 said:


> @Lil'Sully you will have a good time competing against these two.



Well, since I'm a big fan of reality, I already know that it's not really gonna be much of a competition. Not on my end, at least. I'm way too fat and have way too far to go at the moment to have any real chance at even placing in this competition. I'm strictly looking at this as a motivational and accountability tool to help get me back on the path to achieving my long-term goals. Anything positive that comes out of it is just icing on the cake. Mmmmmmmmmm, cake.  Sweet, delicious, moist, fluffy cake. Double chocolate with fudge swirl icing and........ 

Damnit, now I really want cake. Or maybe brownies. Fuck me.


----------



## lycan Venom (Mar 21, 2014)

I felt like iceman & tx but since they're doing it, I'll join. I'll post stats tomorrow.


----------



## AtomAnt (Mar 21, 2014)

Iceman, if you do it, I'll donate $20 to Brick's fund in your name. If you don't but still recruit 3 other people who come on here and say they were referred by you I'll donate $30 AND send you a trial pack of cialis (4 pills 20mg each).

And if anyone else recruits 3 people and they post an entry in this thread and state they were referred by you I'll send you a trial pack too.

I'll give away a total of 6 trial packs.  If you refer 6 an they post their entry, I'll send you two.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 21, 2014)

Iceman ain't nothing to it but to do it. It'll just make you more accountable and make a cut cycle more fun by adding a lil competition to it. I learned a long time ago where there's a will there's a way. When I did some time a long time ago we did 400-500+ push ups a day as well as ab exercises and bodyweight squats. Just clean up your diet do cardio jig around the block or walk the dog or whatever and you'll be amazed how fast your body will transform.


----------



## txpipeliner88 (Mar 21, 2014)

@lycan Venom the more the merrier bro! I got that skinny fat guy thing going on ....I don't look as bad in person as I do pictures (them bishes are brutal), but we gotta remember this is about a transformation what counts is the final out come not what we start as. This is my first time to try any form of competing and I'm stoked for all that end up putting their name in the pot to be chosen for the contest.

To all those that are thinking about it but don't want to be embarrassed by starting pics, it a transformation comp so it's not about how you look now it's about the final outcome and we can all use some motivation so let's get in here and get shredded.


----------



## AtomAnt (Mar 21, 2014)

txpipeliner88 said:


> @lycan Venom the more the merrier bro! I got that skinny fat guy thing going on ....I don't look as bad in person as I do pictures (them bishes are brutal), but we gotta remember this is about a transformation what counts is the final out come not what we start as. This is my first time to try any form of competing and I'm stoked for all that end up putting their name in the pot to be chosen for the contest.
> 
> *To all those that are thinking about it but don't want to be embarrassed by starting pics, it a transformation comp so it's not about how you look now it's about the final outcome and we can all use some motivation so let's get in here and get shredded.*



Thank you for saying that... no one will bash you, no one will talk down on you... this is about making change and helping one another reach our goals with some healthy, friendly competition. 

There is nothing to be ashamed of... one way or another, your body is your body and if you want to change it, why not try to win some stuff while doing it? 

And don't forget guys, get some referrals and I'll send you some cialis trial packs! You don't even have to enter yourself...


----------



## Z28 (Mar 21, 2014)

Maybe this can give some motivation
This was me last year 1/2013 250+lbs this is me now 181 this am 4 weeks out from first contest


----------



## AtomAnt (Mar 21, 2014)

Here are z28's pics resized


----------



## txpipeliner88 (Mar 21, 2014)

@Z28 damn bro now that's a transformation


----------



## MattG (Mar 21, 2014)

Fuckin aye boss, that's some dedication right there! One of the most impressive transformations I've seen :headbang:


----------



## Z28 (Mar 21, 2014)

Thanks guys! Yes a ton of work, anyone can do. You get out what you put in.
Especially with M4 products (shameless plug but true!)


----------



## Sully (Mar 22, 2014)

Ok, here are my entry stats. Pics will follow tomorrow or the next day. 

Height- 6'4" / 76"
Weight- 263lbs (lil Sully ain't so little, huh?)
BF%- 25-30%
Chest- 48"
Neck- 18"
Arms- 17.75"
Waist- 41.5" (measured at fattest part across top of the hips/belly button level)
Quads- 25"
Calves- 16.5"

Goals
My short term goal for this 10 week competition is to cut weight and lean down to a BF of 10% or less. Based on my current weight and measurements, and assuming the lower BF number of 25%, my finishing weight at the end of the 10 weeks should be 220lbs. This would all be assuming I only lost adipose tissue, and did not gain any lean muscle mass. And a visible abdominal muscle or 2 would be fantastic. I'm not going to put any major focus on building muscle during this time, as fat loss is going to give me the most dramatic change possible. If I can out on 5 or 10 pounds of lean body mass, that would be great, and would actually make my recomp more dramatic and actually makes my 10%BF goal easier to attain. 

Diet

I know it wasn't asked for, but I'm a stickler for details. For the first 6-8 weeks I'm planning on going low carb/almost keto. My body responds very favorably to controlled carb diets, especially for fat loss, and I've done it enough times that I can judge whether I'm in ketosis just by feel. Depending on where I'm at and how I'm progressing at the 6-8 week mark, I may start to add some complex carbs in for the last few weeks. But, that will all be based on a combination of the scale and mirror. And it's just as likely I stay super low carb for the whole 10 weeks as well, just to get BF as low as possible. This fat ass has a long way to go, and I think the most dramatic change is going to come by just losing as much body fat as possible and not worrying too much about muscle. 

I haven't taken the time yet to map out exact calorie or macro breakdown, but I'll get to it in the next few days. Overall my diet will be 6 meals a day; 3 whole food meals and 3 shakes. Whole food meals will be as follows
Meal 1: 6 whole eggs, 1 tablespoon salsa, dash of hot sauce
Meal 3: 8-10oz lean white fish(tilapia or swai) or white meat turkey breast, big bowl mixed green salad, 2 tablespoons oil & vinegar dressing, small handful almonds
Meal 6: 8-10oz chicken breast or salmon, big bowl mixed green salad, 2 tablespoons oil & vinegar dressing

Training

AM- fasted HIIT cardio, 20-30 minutes, everyday except leg day. 

Training split- revolving 2 on, 1 off. Chest, tris & shoulders; back & bis; legs. Abs trained every 3rd day on "off" day after cardio. I can elaborate more on this if anyone is curious. I know it doesn't make a lot of sense how I've laid it out here. 

Weight training will be higher volume/reps & lower weight. This has been working really well for me lately, and I'm going to stick with it until that changes. 

Supplementation

This part is a little iffy. Currently running high Test E and Low Tren Ace. Might stick with it and add some T3, but I have no experience with T3. I've heard Tren and T3 to be a pretty powerful combo for fat loss, so I'm interested to try it out. If anyone wants to offer some guidance on how/when to use T3, I'm all ears. I've also got some Tri-Cut Blend lying around that I could give a go. Also gave some thought to running Test and EQ together to help with cardio. I'm completely open to any suggestions that anyone wants to throw at me. 

That's about all I've got for the moment fellas. Looking forward to these 10 weeks and seeing how much everyone is able to change themselves. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Z28 (Mar 22, 2014)

Looks good Sully, initially I used a similar approach that worked well.
Few things that helped me were
Sea salt on foods when going low to no carb
I would start cardio a tad lower then adjust higher as you go
I would swap the high test and low tren to moderate tren low test, this worked best, don't need as much ai if any and water is not a factor especially if using prop
Start t3 low like 12.5 for a week or 2, go up in 12.5 increments, you won't need to go more than 50-75 IMO 
Eq works ok for cardio but also makes you hungrier, and also aromtizes, does not do anything for fat loss, maybe some visual changes but only if you are sub 10% IMO 
Also IMO fasted liss cardio is much better on a keto diet, hit requires more energy/carbs, it might affect your training energy. 

Hope this helps, these are just some of my own experiences.
Good luck, hit it hard!


----------



## aon1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Thanks for putting up the before pics z28 that's about were I was 6 or 7 months ago, gives me a good idea were I'll be if I keep at it within the end of summer


----------



## AtomAnt (Mar 22, 2014)

aon1 said:


> Thanks for putting up the before pics z28 that's about were I was 6 or 7 months ago, gives me a good idea were I'll be if I keep at it within the end of summer



Jump in the mix! If you are already going to diet, why not try to get something out of it!?!


----------



## aon1 (Mar 22, 2014)

AtomAnt said:


> Jump in the mix! If you are already going to diet, why not try to get something out of it!?![/QUs
> 
> I am considering it, I've made the decision to be on diet and train for life as long as I'm even half way able and this would keep me involved and bound to help progress ,I just have to make sure I can commit the time 100% before I jump in.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 22, 2014)

aon1I am considering it said:
			
		

> Why not jump in? I think it'd be just what you need to keep yourself accountable.
> P


----------



## Sandpig (Mar 22, 2014)

Hey guys. I was referred here by Z28.

He's going to kick some butt in 4 weeks. His transformation has been incredible.

I may jump in this too. I do use M4 products already.


----------



## Sully (Mar 22, 2014)

Z28 said:


> Looks good Sully, initially I used a similar approach that worked well.
> Few things that helped me were
> Sea salt on foods when going low to no carb
> I would start cardio a tad lower then adjust higher as you go
> ...



I appreciate the pointers Z. Not sure if I'll be able to do the high Tren low Test protocol. First time I ran Tren I went that route and the sides were horrible. Went the high Test, low Tren route this time and have almost no sides to speak of. I may try it out again for the first few weeks and see what happens, though. Just can't deal with the anxiety again. That shit was horrible. 

As far as cardio goes, if I'm doing LISS cardio I have to start at 30 minutes minimum, daily, and go up from there. Didn't take too long to figure that out when I was working with Shelby. We started at 20 minutes a day and it only took 3 weeks before we had to move it up to 45 minutes a day. Shitty metabolism from too many years of being a fatty. 

You're probably right about HIIT vs. LISS. LISS worked well for me in the past, I just wanted to give HIIT a try. My knees have been bothering me the last few weeks, too. I don't know if they would hold up doing sprints. 

Are you getting in on the action Z28?


----------



## AtomAnt (Mar 22, 2014)

Sandpig said:


> Hey guys. I was referred here by Z28.
> 
> He's going to kick some butt in 4 weeks. His transformation has been incredible.
> 
> I may jump in this too. I do use M4 products already.





Get in on it! Nothing to lose! And yolk have all of our support along the way... Can't go wrong 



Lil' Sully said:


> I appreciate the pointers Z. Not sure if I'll be able to do the high Tren low Test protocol. First time I ran Tren I went that route and the sides were horrible. Went the high Test, low Tren route this time and have almost no sides to speak of. I may try it out again for the first few weeks and see what happens, though. Just can't deal with the anxiety again. That shit was horrible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Z is in.. He is going the lean gain transformation hoping to stack it up after his show.... He posted his profile and pics 

Looks like there is interest, y'all just gotta go for it... I may post some pics up to but not to be a participant obviously, just to transform along with y'all 

I just picked up some good from marssel too... Love that pure gear


----------



## AtomAnt (Mar 22, 2014)

bump


----------



## Z28 (Mar 22, 2014)

Lil' Sully said:


> I appreciate the pointers Z. Not sure if I'll be able to do the high Tren low Test protocol. First time I ran Tren I went that route and the sides were horrible. Went the high Test, low Tren route this time and have almost no sides to speak of. I may try it out again for the first few weeks and see what happens, though. Just can't deal with the anxiety again. That shit was horrible.
> 
> As far as cardio goes, if I'm doing LISS cardio I have to start at 30 minutes minimum, daily, and go up from there. Didn't take too long to figure that out when I was working with Shelby. We started at 20 minutes a day and it only took 3 weeks before we had to move it up to 45 minutes a day. Shitty metabolism from too many years of being a fatty.
> 
> ...


yup I'll be getting in!
Thats awesome you have a good plan going. Anyone who has been with Shelby for any amount of time has learned the right most effeceint way of doing things for sure. I've been with him almost a year now.
Thats weird with the low test higher tren its usually the other way around goes to show you how everyone responds different. 
I hear you on the knees. I'm 4 weeks out feel dry as a bone every thing aches!
Good Luck hope to see you get in this and hit your goals


----------



## Z28 (Mar 22, 2014)

Sandpig said:


> Hey guys. I was referred here by Z28.
> 
> He's going to kick some butt in 4 weeks. His transformation has been incredible.
> 
> I may jump in this too. I do use M4 products already.


cmon bro you got nothing to loose, it will give you more motivation and that M4 goodness! You might actually have to do some cardio though lol


----------



## Sandpig (Mar 22, 2014)

AtomAnt said:


> Get in on it! Nothing to lose! And yolk have all of our support along the way... Can't go wrong



Oh I know I have nothing to lose. But I'd be going for the Lean Gain Trans just like Z.

No way I can keep up with him especially once he starts to rebound from his show.

And I hate to lose at anything!


----------



## AtomAnt (Mar 22, 2014)

Sandpig said:


> Oh I know I have nothing to lose. But I'd be going for the Lean Gain Trans just like Z.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Fawkin right!!!! I love it! 

If I had the chance is be in on this in a heartbeat!


----------



## Z28 (Mar 23, 2014)

Sandpig said:


> Oh I know I have nothing to lose. But I'd be going for the Lean Gain Trans just like Z.
> 
> No way I can keep up with him especially once he starts to rebound from his show.
> 
> And I hate to lose at anything!


there is still good prizes for 2nd


----------



## Elvia1023 (Mar 23, 2014)

Can UK members enter? If so I will 

Goals are to get ripped for the next few months then build upon that. 

Not sure of exact measurements but just done some quickly.

Height= 6ft 2
Weight= About 240 pounds
Chest= 48 inches
Arms= 17.5 inches
Calves= 18 inches
Waist= 38 inches on a good day 
Pic= taken about 6 weeks ago (I think)...


----------



## AtomAnt (Mar 23, 2014)

Elvia, of course UK members can join! I'm glad you swung by to spice things up!!!


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 23, 2014)

Shits getting interesting hopefully we can get some more people to get in on this. Hell all of those who have committed so far look great.


----------



## lycan Venom (Mar 23, 2014)

Good luck guys, have fun competing.


----------



## Sandpig (Mar 23, 2014)

Z28 said:


> cmon bro you got nothing to loose, it will give you more motivation and that M4 goodness! You might actually have to do some cardio though lol



Cardio, what's that? Seriously, I'll be trying to gain as you know.

And you know I love Tren so I wouldn't need to do any cardio.


----------



## concreter (Mar 23, 2014)

Z28 said:


> there is still good prizes for 2nd



Let me get some pics together.
I normally peak just about then without trying!
Hope you enjoy 2nd place, if your lucky!!


----------



## AtomAnt (Mar 23, 2014)

concreter said:


> Let me get some pics together.
> 
> I normally peak just about then without trying!
> 
> Hope you enjoy 2nd place, if your lucky!!




This is concreter from pro muscle, right?


----------



## Z28 (Mar 23, 2014)

concreter said:


> Let me get some pics together.
> I normally peak just about then without trying!
> Hope you enjoy 2nd place, if your lucky!!


LOL thats awesome!

I have a feeling everyone is going to look great!

This is gonna be fun!


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 23, 2014)

AtomAnt said:


> This is concreter from pro muscle, right?



If it is it is gonna definitely make things even more interesting.


----------



## concreter (Mar 23, 2014)

AtomAnt said:


> This is concreter from pro muscle, right?



The one and Only!
Peaking right now in size @ 260, Normally 250's @ 6% or better by June...No cardio, no diet!


----------



## AtomAnt (Mar 23, 2014)

concreter said:


> The one and Only!
> 
> Peaking right now in size @ 260, Normally 250's @ 6% or better by June...No cardio, no diet!




Diet consists of GH and a 12 pack lol

So far lots of great guys... Whoever wins is going to have their work cut out for them but in the end, the 10 chosen all get something out of it... Some samples and a healthy dose of competition!


----------



## Sandpig (Mar 24, 2014)

Now I'm scared.

Did I mention old too?


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 24, 2014)

No reason for you to be scared sandpig. This is just a contest and I do believe that all goals are taken in account. Now just because someone is huge and jacked doesn't necessarily mean they'll automatically win. It might take them more compounds, time, etc to reach a goal whereas a newer guy that hasn't taken a lot it'll take less aas etc to reach their own goal they've set. I hope that makes sense I am just waking up and still asleep.


----------



## Sully (Mar 24, 2014)

Back


----------



## Sully (Mar 24, 2014)

Side


----------



## Sully (Mar 24, 2014)

3/4

I'm hoping the fact that I have alot further to go than the others will play to my advantage. It's all about the most dramatic transformation right? Now I gotta get on Amazon and order a few cases of personal motivation. They sell that, right?


----------



## Daniel11 (Mar 24, 2014)

Getting measurements today. 
Will post entry app later.


----------



## Sandpig (Mar 24, 2014)

Phoe I was just kidding. I'm not scared. Hell I'm 49 and have been training for over 30 years on and off.
What's gonna scare me.

BTW, I'm in. Just gonna wait another week before snapping pictures.

I'm currently on a keto diet, so I may as well wait till I bottom out first.


----------



## AtomAnt (Mar 24, 2014)

Sandpig said:


> Phoe I was just kidding. I'm not scared. Hell I'm 49 and have been training for over 30 years on and off.
> What's gonna scare me.
> 
> BTW, I'm in. Just gonna wait another week before snapping pictures.
> ...



Hopefully you don't kill anyone first lol I know I get bitter as shit on keto diets hahaha... Just count to 10, everything will be OK...


----------



## concreter (Mar 24, 2014)

LIL sully, A shave will transform you alone.
Like shaven off 2% bf


----------



## Sully (Mar 24, 2014)

concreter said:


> LIL sully, A shave will transform you alone.
> Like shaven off 2% bf



LMAO. I know, I just hate all the maintenance that goes with shaving. I have to shave my face once every 3 days for work and I fucking loathe it. Add in all the ingrown hairs and extra acne from shaving my chest & back and it becomes a huge PITA. But, for the sake of the contest, I'll get it shaved and start hitting the tanning bed for a few minutes a week. Provided I get voted into the contest, that is.


----------



## Dens228 (Mar 24, 2014)

Are there still openings in this comp or are all ten selected?


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 24, 2014)

Dens228 said:


> Are there still openings in this comp or are all ten selected?



Yes there sure are all apps need to be submitted by 4-2-14 and they will be fine over and ten contestants will be selected out of those.
P


----------



## AtomAnt (Mar 24, 2014)

Dens228 said:


> Are there still openings in this comp or are all ten selected?



Good to see you here... yessir, we are going to select 10 people after everyone has their application in by April 2, 2014... this will give us a few days to select our 10 contestants .

Get yours in and throw your hat in the mix


----------



## Dens228 (Mar 24, 2014)

I think I will. I'll have to get my measurements.


----------



## Sully (Mar 24, 2014)

Just asking incase I missed it posted before. Who's picking the 10 entrants? Is it Ant and Phoe? And who is deciding the winners as well? Same people that pick the contestants, or is it an open forum vote?


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 24, 2014)

Lil' Sully said:


> Just asking incase I missed it posted before. Who's picking the 10 entrants? Is it Ant and Phoe? And who is deciding the winners as well? Same people that pick the contestants, or is it an open forum vote?



I believe it'll be myself atomant anasci and possibly a mod.


----------



## AtomAnt (Mar 25, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> I believe it'll be myself atomant anasci and possibly a mod.




This is my understanding as well.

And no, don't try to butter us up with a reach around... We won't have it! I don't care how silky smooth your hands are


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 25, 2014)

AtomAnt said:


> This is my understanding as well.
> 
> And no, don't try to butter us up with a reach around... We won't have it! I don't care how silky smooth your hands are



Hmmm? Wtf are u talking about?


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 25, 2014)

O nevermind duh!!!!


----------



## AtomAnt (Mar 25, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> O nevermind duh!!!!




Ahhhh skeet skeet skeeet


----------



## Sully (Mar 25, 2014)

U wouldn't want a handy from me anyway, my hands are too callused and rough. However, I know a fat girl with chubby little hands that are smooth as silk and a technique that'll make you see the face of god. And she likes to put on a show after she's done by licking the mess off her hands. It's actually a thing of beauty. I can hook you up Ant. Just don't be intimidated if she has you by about 150lbs.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 25, 2014)

Lil' Sully said:


> U wouldn't want a handy from me anyway, my hands are too callused and rough. However, I know a fat girl with chubby little hands that are smooth as silk and a technique that'll make you see the face of god. And she likes to put on a show after she's done by licking the mess off her hands. It's actually a thing of beauty. I can hook you up Ant. Just don't be intimidated if she has you by about 150lbs.



Lmfao damn if she outweighed me by that much shed be well over 400 lbs lmao


----------



## AtomAnt (Mar 25, 2014)

Lil' Sully said:


> U wouldn't want a handy from me anyway, my hands are too callused and rough. However, I know a fat girl with chubby little hands that are smooth as silk and a technique that'll make you see the face of god. And she likes to put on a show after she's done by licking the mess off her hands. It's actually a thing of beauty. I can hook you up Ant. Just don't be intimidated if she has you by about 150lbs.



I think i just threw up in my mouth.... appreciate the offer, but I have a pretty sexy & fit fiance who knows how to make me quite happy lol


----------



## Sully (Mar 25, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> Lmfao damn if she outweighed me by that much shed be well over 400 lbs lmao



Did everybody notice that Phoe never said "no". He just did the math. That means he's interested. Phoe likes the fatties.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 25, 2014)

Lil' Sully said:


> Did everybody notice that Phoe never said "no". He just did the math. That means he's interested. Phoe likes the fatties.



I'm engaged fucker and now u definitely lost my vote. Jk. I'm engaged with a baby on the way and my gals my workout partner so that's a definite hellllll no.


----------



## concreter (Mar 25, 2014)

Z28 said:


> From Sunday morning 5 Weeks out



I really need to give you credit, incredible transformation.
I'm lucky and have always had being lean on my side.
For me getting huge is the task!
Has for Z28, whats up, do you own one.?
I have a 1980 Z w- a ZZ383 stroker!


----------



## Sandpig (Mar 25, 2014)

Lil' Sully said:


> LMAO. I know, I just hate all the maintenance that goes with shaving. I have to shave my face once every 3 days for work and I fucking loathe it. Add in all the ingrown hairs and extra acne from shaving my chest & back and it becomes a huge PITA. But, for the sake of the contest, I'll get it shaved and start hitting the tanning bed for a few minutes a week. Provided I get voted into the contest, that is.



Yea, shaving sucks.

Besides body and face, I shave my head too.

Seems like everyday something needs to be shaved.


----------



## Z28 (Mar 25, 2014)

concreter said:


> I really need to give you credit, incredible transformation.
> I'm lucky and have always had being lean on my side.
> For me getting huge is the task!
> Has for Z28, whats up, do you own one.?
> I have a 1980 Z w- a ZZ383 stroker!


Thanks alot,appreciate it! Hopefully I can stay lean from here on out.
I have Chrons Disease and the BB lifestyle/diet has helped immensly.
I almost don't have a choice other than to stay on a healthy balanced diet!

Yes have a 79, 422 small block, makes around 700hp, hoping to go mid 10s this year


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Mar 25, 2014)

Z28 said:


> Thanks alot,appreciate it! Hopefully I can stay lean from here on out.
> 
> I have Chrons Disease and the BB lifestyle/diet has helped immensly.
> 
> ...




I have.  67' sitting in a barn and a 72 I've been working on for years... My 72 is done more in the trans am style / scca track style racing platform...


----------



## Sandpig (Mar 26, 2014)

Guys here's what I'm thinking. Instead of giving arm size etc. for stats I will measure my waist and then post up skin fold thickness of various areas.
I have a high quality pair that measures in 1/2 mm's. Obviously I'll post weight too.

One reason, I haven't measured my arms in over 20 years. Would hate to measure them and be disappointing.
Plus at 49, even if I ran every AAS in the book, I'm not gonna gain much muscle. I just put on 10-12 this year.:action-smiley-033:

Tren will be my drug of choice with little bit of test.

Going for quality here.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 26, 2014)

I can't tell if you're being a smart ass again sandpig or what?¿?

Pretty sure you are because if previous statements but??


----------



## Sandpig (Mar 26, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> I can't tell if you're being a smart ass again sandpig or what?¿?
> 
> Pretty sure you are because if previous statements but??



No, that post was truth.

I just lost all my winter bulk so I couldn't do a cut for the contest and I have no desire to bulk up again after just losing 20+ lbs.


----------



## Sandpig (Mar 26, 2014)

BTW, Z28 can confirm everything I've said.

Hell, if you ever run into Jay Cutler you can ask him about me.


----------



## AtomAnt (Mar 26, 2014)

Sandpig said:


> BTW, Z28 can confirm everything I've said.
> 
> Hell, if you ever run into Jay Cutler you can ask him about me.



But the pictures will tell the true story of the transformation... Point A to Point B.... whoever can make the most change between those two points in achieving their goal takes home the grand prize!


----------



## Sandpig (Mar 26, 2014)

AtomAnt said:


> But the pictures will tell the true story of the transformation... Point A to Point B.... whoever can make the most change between those two points in achieving their goal takes home the grand prize!



I understand

I will take pics


----------



## Daniel11 (Mar 28, 2014)

Sorry I'm lagging.   But I did get a measuring tape just for this.


----------



## Sully (Mar 28, 2014)

Daniel11 said:


> Sorry I'm lagging.   But I did get a measuring tape just for this.



Be honest, you bought it for the same reason every guy has ever bought a measuring tape, to measure your penis. The contest just happened to coincide. We understand bro. No shame in it.


----------



## Daniel11 (Mar 28, 2014)

I already have a ruler or standard tape measure.  And measure wood regularly.  

This tape is the seemstress type, soft and easily wrapped around parts.


----------



## Iceman74 (Mar 28, 2014)

If I get the job I'm waiting for a call on - I'm in on this. If not, I'll just be a spectator.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 28, 2014)

Come on iceman.


----------



## Iceman74 (Mar 28, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> Come on iceman.



Honestly, we're falling farther in the red by the day. If I can't afford to eat decently, then I don't see a point in wasting peoples time and any samples I would possibly receive. Just pray (or cross your fingers) that I get the call I'm desperately needing.


----------



## Sully (Mar 28, 2014)

Iceman74 said:


> Honestly, we're falling farther in the red by the day. If I can't afford to eat decently, then I don't see a point in wasting peoples time and any samples I would possibly receive. Just pray (or cross your fingers) that I get the call I'm desperately needing.



Here's to hoping for ya Iceman. :food-smiley-004::food-smiley-004: good luck with the job, bro. Not for the sake of the contest, but for your families sake.


----------



## Iceman74 (Mar 28, 2014)

Lil' Sully said:


> Here's to hoping for ya Iceman. :food-smiley-004::food-smiley-004: good luck with the job, bro. Not for the sake of the contest, but for your families sake.



Thanks, buddy!


----------



## Z28 (Mar 28, 2014)

Iceman74 said:


> Honestly, we're falling farther in the red by the day. If I can't afford to eat decently, then I don't see a point in wasting peoples time and any samples I would possibly receive. Just pray (or cross your fingers) that I get the call I'm desperately needing.


Hope it works out for you man. I'am in construction and have been in and out of work for 3 yrs with sometimes 9 month stretches of nothing. 
Always good to hear someone get some new work, good luck!


----------



## Sully (Mar 29, 2014)

Thread seems to have lost traction, and just a week before the contest kicks off. Get those entries in guys. There's nothing to lose, and quite a bit to gain.


----------



## Daniel11 (Mar 29, 2014)

Getting noodz ready.


----------



## Dens228 (Mar 29, 2014)

Ok, here it goes, I'm in.......
50 years old, 5-9, 230....  Bodyfat no idea
Almost two weeks removed from prostate surgery, two weeks removed from working out, 150 mgs/week test E for the past month.
Measurements cold...

Chest 48"
Waist 35"
Arms 18.25"
Quads 26"


----------



## Dens228 (Mar 29, 2014)

Shit  sorry


----------



## Deerslayer41 (Mar 29, 2014)

Screw it I'm in.
30y/o 5'11 currently around 215lbs
I will have to have my wife take measurements, I can have those tommorow.

My goal is to finally get shredded, the midsection fat has got to go. I'm doing a 16 week diet of high protein, mod carb and low fat.  Here are my pics


----------



## Deerslayer41 (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## AtomAnt (Mar 29, 2014)

Glad to see all you guys hop in!


----------



## Sandpig (Mar 30, 2014)

Here goes
5' 10"
192 lbs
Bodyfat 16%


----------



## Daniel11 (Mar 30, 2014)

Here we go:
35 yr
5'10" 
219lbs this morning fasted
BF = guessing 10-12% maybe less.  I feel fat.  
Arms = 17"
Chest = 47"
Waist (hip/belt) = 34" 
Quad = 26"

Goal is recomp/cut to 212lbs dry @ 5-6% BF
Drop waist a bit maybe 32"
Arms and chest could see size improvements also.


----------



## Daniel11 (Mar 30, 2014)

Here a quickie I took this morning goofing around.   Will take standard angles and post also.


----------



## Sully (Mar 30, 2014)

U weren't kidding when u said nudes.


----------



## AtomAnt (Mar 30, 2014)

Welcome to Anasci... Rock out with your cock out


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 30, 2014)

Need a female in here to jam out with her clam out js


----------



## Sully (Mar 30, 2014)

So, what day is the entrant voting?


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 30, 2014)

The 2nd we'll look at all the pica and make a decision soon thereafter


----------



## AtomAnt (Mar 31, 2014)

Just for fun, I'm gonna transform with y'all... Just posting pics but I'm just here for motivation...


----------



## Daniel11 (Mar 31, 2014)

Always shredded.   What's your transformation gonna be? Negative body fat? Size?


----------



## AtomAnt (Mar 31, 2014)

Gonna be skin and sinew... I'm about 17lbs heavier at the same body fat compared to last time I got on stage and I haven't even had one day of cardio aside from two days of walking in a treadmill I did instead of actually training... I thinking add about 3-4 pounds and get bodyfat down to 3-4%


----------



## Daniel11 (Apr 1, 2014)

Quickies this morning.   Cold fasted.  No flex. Etc etc.


----------



## Sully (Apr 1, 2014)

All these pics of u guys are making me realize I gotta get leaner. I am such a fat-ass


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 2, 2014)

Lots of great entries


----------



## Phoe2006 (Apr 2, 2014)

If anyone is thinking about getting in on this "iceman " u need to get in soon. 

Yes a lot of great entries Elvia eager to see the progression through the next ten weeks


----------



## AtomAnt (Apr 2, 2014)

Bump


----------



## txpipeliner88 (Apr 2, 2014)

Looking forward to seeing who all got picked. It's gonna be nice to see what every one can accomplish with some good incentive


----------



## concreter (Apr 2, 2014)

Am I to late ?
Have a few pics but havin trouble loading.
Stats for now, 45 yrs old
More when I can get my glasses to read the tape.lol


----------



## Phoe2006 (Apr 2, 2014)

Not to late


----------



## Iceman74 (Apr 2, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> If anyone is thinking about getting in on this "iceman " u need to get in soon.



I'm officially out. I called about the job today and they're still waiting on machines before they can bring me in. Of course the mail carrier had to bring more bad news as well. 

Good luck to all the competitors... this should be fun to watch!


----------



## Phoe2006 (Apr 2, 2014)

Iceman74 said:


> I'm officially out. I called about the job today and they're still waiting on machines before they can bring me in. Of course the mail carrier had to bring more bad news as well.
> 
> Good luck to all the competitors... this should be fun to watch!



Sorry to hear brother was hoping you'd jump in but its totally understandable


----------



## Iceman74 (Apr 2, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> Sorry to hear brother was hoping you'd jump in but its totally understandable



Thanks, I'm pretty disappointed myself. As small and fat as I've let myself get - I could have made some real changes for this. I still am going to at least start doing a few push-ups and whatever other exercises I can around here. Also did my first pin of 30mg Prop + 60 Mast to help tighten me up and fight depression.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Apr 2, 2014)

Iceman74 said:


> Thanks, I'm pretty disappointed myself. As small and fat as I've let myself get - I could have made some real changes for this. I still am going to at least start doing a few push-ups and whatever other exercises I can around here. Also did my first pin of 30mg Prop + 60 Mast to help tighten me up and fight depression.



Start trying to do about 500 pushups a day as well as some jumping jacks and some bodyweight squats. Don't matter how many sets of pushups you do just do em to get to 500 believe me you'll start noticing a difference. And do the same with squats and jumping jacks. That's just the type of workouts we use to do a long time ago when I was locked up.


----------



## Iceman74 (Apr 2, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> Start trying to do about 500 pushups a day as well as some jumping jacks and some bodyweight squats. Don't matter how many sets of pushups you do just do em to get to 500 believe me you'll start noticing a difference. And do the same with squats and jumping jacks. That's just the type of workouts we use to do a long time ago when I was locked up.



Honestly, I've never tried that many pushups (or any other exercise) in a day, so not even sure if I can do it... sounds like an interesting experiment! I know before when I was doing bw squats and pinning quads that it only took a couple weeks to see an improvement in size and shape. Time to get a pen and piece of paper and hit the floor! :headbang:

Thanks!


----------



## Phoe2006 (Apr 2, 2014)

Iceman74 said:


> Honestly, I've never tried that many pushups (or any other exercise) in a day, so not even sure if I can do it... sounds like an interesting experiment! I know before when I was doing bw squats and pinning quads that it only took a couple weeks to see an improvement in size and shape. Time to get a pen and piece of paper and hit the floor! :headbang:
> 
> Thanks!



Always remember where there's a will there's a way. How do you think guys come out of prison weighing 200+ lbs when they went in weighing 160 lbs ramen noodles tuna and plenty of pushups etc


----------



## Iceman74 (Apr 2, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> Always remember where there's a will there's a way. How do you think guys come out of prison weighing 200+ lbs when they went in weighing 160 lbs ramen noodles tuna and plenty of pushups etc



Well, we'll see where this takes me. Already hit the floor for set #1... damn am I in terrible shape!!!


----------



## Phoe2006 (Apr 2, 2014)

U gotta start somewhere


----------



## yeayadead (Apr 3, 2014)

Just joined anasci. Coming over from PM is it to late to sign up?


----------



## Phoe2006 (Apr 3, 2014)

Deadline will be tonight at midnight post up pics and stats and what u would like to accomplish.


----------



## yeayadead (Apr 3, 2014)

Stats: 
26 years old
6'1 1/2
226
BF around 13-14%
Wanting to put on lean mass and get nasty:headbang:. 
I can post pics if someone can PM me how to blur out face.


----------



## yeayadead (Apr 3, 2014)




----------



## yeayadead (Apr 3, 2014)

My bad like i said i dont know how to edit and make the photos smaller. Anyways a little history. I have been training 3 days a week since november. I had ran a cycle of Sus and Eq last summer up until november and was heavier and leaner a solid 240-243. I had messed up my lower back and slowly have gotten back to 5-6 days a week in the gym. Still not hitting squats or heavy rows which sucks but will be there shortly just being safe. Im looking to get back to where i was maybe even better and with this contest running along side my cycle what better time to start. Ready to get this little shitty body back on track and in full blown beastmode. Pick me as a contestant and I WILL SHOW RESULTS!


----------



## Phoe2006 (Apr 3, 2014)

K the contest is officially closed sorry to anyone who's had problems. We will go over all contestants apps and post who will be in it later this week give us a few days thanks.
P


----------



## Phoe2006 (Apr 4, 2014)

Alright here we go with 9 contestants we had 12 people that wanted to be in iceman backed out lycon venom I guess backed out as well never posted pics or anything and we thought concreter was gonna get in even gave everyone an extra day to get the photos posted because some people were having problems posting them. But here it is
1) Z-28 lean mass
2) Daniel11- recomp cut
3) Lil sully- lose bf
4) Sandpig- lean gain
5) Txpipeliner88- shred
6) Elvia- get ripped
7) dens228- need your goal still
8) Deerslayer41- shred
9) Yeayadead- lean mass

Now if I made a mistake please correct me. 

Thanks,
P


----------



## Phoe2006 (Apr 4, 2014)

BTW at some point in the next few days I will need the contestants to pm me and I will give them further instructions.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Apr 4, 2014)

Pm myself or atomant but not yet waiting on an email from m4bteam.com


----------



## Deerslayer41 (Apr 4, 2014)

Awesome, let the games begin.  Good luck everybody.


----------



## txpipeliner88 (Apr 4, 2014)

This is going to be a blast. I look forward to seeing all the changes every one makes.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Apr 4, 2014)

Wait til either myself or atom posts that we need u to pm one if us for further directions


----------



## Dens228 (Apr 4, 2014)

Excellent!

My goals for this contest is to maintain mass while getting bodyfat down to single digits and have a legit 6-pack.  
Numbers don't really matter but I'd like to maintain weight at 220 or so while achieving the abs.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 4, 2014)




----------



## Sully (Apr 4, 2014)

Damnit, now I gotta go get on the treadmill when I get off work in the morning. 

Good luck to everybody.


----------



## Daniel11 (Apr 4, 2014)

Damn now I have to get real and deliver.   Just what I need.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Apr 4, 2014)

I'm sure y'all will all be ready when the time comes.


----------



## yeayadead (Apr 4, 2014)

Attennnhuttttt.. Coming through this summer shirtless bangin heads wylin out.. Shittt might even pull up in a tank. Not one dang given


----------



## Sandpig (Apr 4, 2014)

Lil' Sully said:


> Damnit, now I gotta go get on the treadmill when I get off work in the morning.
> 
> Good luck to everybody.



LMAO

I'm gonna have to start doing cardio too.

I plan on doing my best here, but I just lost 25 lbs. Would've been easier to start as a fat ass.


----------



## Sully (Apr 4, 2014)

Sandpig said:


> LMAO
> 
> I'm gonna have to start doing cardio too.
> 
> I plan on doing my best here, but I just lost 25 lbs. Would've been easier to start as a fat ass.



I couldn't disagree more. I am a fat ass, and I'd much rather be starting from where any of you other guys are at now.


----------



## Z28 (Apr 4, 2014)

Sandpig said:


> LMAO
> 
> I'm gonna have to start doing cardio too.
> 
> I plan on doing my best here, but I just lost 25 lbs. Would've been easier to start as a fat ass.


Do you even know where the cardio section is in the gym? lol


Thanks for the opportunity men and M4! Its great to be a part of it!
A little history on me, M4 believe it or not changed my life around.
I was starting to loose a little weight from 260 to about 230 in a few months but still like %30bf. 

M4 had a contest just like this I never did anything like this before I said screw it an entered. In 12 weeks I dropped 40lbs. Using there products, down to 190. I came in 2nd next to HI most od you guys know who he is, being the crowd favorite HI even extended some of his winnings to me! Great guy he is!

I knew I couldnt do anymore hired Shelby last May and he just took me to another level. I've stayed pretty much the same BW since then but have gone from %15 ish to maybe %5-6 now at the same BW.
I'm 2 weeks out now and my whole prep has been using M4 products
the PG line is awesome trust me!

I've pretty much been dieting since Dec of 2012 never stopped, never missed a cardio session, a meal or workout EVER.
With that said I am really looking forward to well eating some more lol
and really putting on some size starting at a lean point. Something I've never done before. Shelby has been instrumental in everything.
We all lift and do cardio and eat but This guy can have you look like your from another planet while being healthy doing those things.

I also have Chrons disease and food selection takes a little more care.
I only eat organic foods, everything. Yup expensive as hell but with Shelby my Cholesterol has gone from 360 to 120, my bp is in the 113/68 range and my resting hr is in the low to mid 60s usually.
Mind you this is during a contest prep using lots of M4 products!!

I feel great I'm off old Chrons meds but take Humira to keep inflamation down.

Now looking forward I dont need to be a 300lb beast Im realistic in my physique and life to know what it takes to get there and maintain it.
 Im a family guy wanting to look like a vieny musclualr freak beyond all the other dads when I bring my 5 yr old to school!
Main priority is health so I can continue lifting and possibly competing again and again. I'll be 40 and I think we all need to keep that in mind sometimes LOL

I wish all you guys the best! I've been in most of you guys shoes already and if anyone needs anything dont hesitate to ask me for ideas.

Thanks mods! This is going to be alot of fun for us! Thanks M4 again for the chance for all of us and all your services!

Let's get it on!!!


----------



## Dens228 (Apr 4, 2014)

Z28, I feel for you regarding the Chron's...my daughter has had it since her freshman year in high school.  She ended up in the hospital for almost a month as a junior.  She's 27 and just got married. She has it totally under control for the past 7 or 8 years.......


----------



## Z28 (Apr 4, 2014)

Dens228 said:


> Z28, I feel for you regarding the Chron's...my daughter has had it since her freshman year in high school.  She ended up in the hospital for almost a month as a junior.  She's 27 and just got married. She has it totally under control for the past 7 or 8 years.......


That is great news to hear, it really sucks for people to live with it when its not under control. I also got it in my sr year of hs missed a lot of college oportunity's, partying and jobs. Is what it is right.
Thank God I for a bodybuilding diet, I almost don't have a choice to not eat like this 6x a day etc... 
What does she do to keep it at bay?


----------



## Dens228 (Apr 4, 2014)

She eats right, stays on her meds which the need for has diminished, and she doesn't put it off when things go wrong, she addresses it with her doc immediately.  
Her time in the hospital was due to her being a teenage girl, not wanting to get the bloat from the steroid treatment and ignoring it until her body basically began feeding off itself. 
The scary part was to look at her when it was happening you would have never known.  It was only the last couple days were she was going downhill fast.
But like I said, she is doing absolutely great now. And like you said a good diet is good to follow anyway!


----------



## Sandpig (Apr 5, 2014)

Thanks for the opportunity guys.

Like Z, M4 has helped me in the past year.

I've put on about 10lbs of muscle after gaining zero over the last 25.


----------



## Sandpig (Apr 5, 2014)

And Z, I know where the cardio equipment is, I just choose to ignore it.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Apr 5, 2014)

Sandpig said:


> And Z, I know where the cardio equipment is, I just choose to ignore it.



So do most of us.


A little update trying to get things together and m has been super busy. We're still waiting on an email from him so don't let this hold y'all back from beginning your transformation. 

We are just trying to get a few more details sorted out to help assist you in y'alls transformations.
Thanks
P


----------



## Dens228 (Apr 5, 2014)

Sandpig said:


> And Z, I know where the cardio equipment is, I just choose to ignore it.



My cardio equipment is the stairs coming out of my basement gym.


----------



## Sandpig (Apr 5, 2014)

Y'all?
Dude where you from the deep south?


----------



## Phoe2006 (Apr 5, 2014)

Listen to this guy


----------



## Phoe2006 (Apr 5, 2014)

All contestants please pm myself or atomant thanks
P


----------



## Sandpig (Apr 5, 2014)

I did 7 mins of post workout cardio today.

Baby steps guys!


----------



## Z28 (Apr 6, 2014)

Sandpig said:


> I did 7 mins of post workout cardio today.
> 
> Baby steps guys!


I did witness it, couldnt believe it! He might have even done 8 min today!


----------



## Sully (Apr 6, 2014)

I know the contest hasn't officially started, but after a few a days of cardio and getting back to my diet, I'm down 5lbs. Down to 255 from 260. Spending a few days in the hospital for pancreatitis where they starved me the whole time probably didn't hurt, either.


----------



## txpipeliner88 (Apr 6, 2014)

Dang bro sorry to hear about the hospital stay hope all is well now and you are feeling better.


----------



## Sandpig (Apr 6, 2014)

LS, hope you're doing ok.

BTW Z, I did exactly 7 mins and 30 secs today.

Maybe tmrw I'll do it for real.

You know, like 20 mins.


----------



## Daniel11 (Apr 6, 2014)

My main source of cardio and core workouts is preggo.   So I may have to break down and use a bike or some stairs.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Apr 6, 2014)

Daniel11 said:


> My main source of cardio and core workouts is preggo.   So I may have to break down and use a bike or some stairs.



Mine is preggers as well congrats


----------



## Sully (Apr 6, 2014)

Daniel11 said:


> My main source of cardio and core workouts is preggo.   So I may have to break down and use a bike or some stairs.



All my buddies that have had kids said their old ladies wanted it even more when they were pregnant. Is that not the case with yours?


----------



## Daniel11 (Apr 6, 2014)

Not at all.  Sigh!


----------



## Daniel11 (Apr 6, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> Mine is preggers as well congrats




Likewise.  Congrats.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Apr 6, 2014)

Yep gotta agree I went from 1-3x a day to maybe once every couple days it sucks and her hormones are fuckin ridiculous


----------



## Sandpig (Apr 7, 2014)

Lil' Sully said:


> All my buddies that have had kids said their old ladies wanted it even more when they were pregnant. Is that not the case with yours?



Mine didn't want it when she was pregnant and now at 46 doesn't want it again.

:banghead:


----------



## Sully (Apr 7, 2014)

Sandpig said:


> Mine didn't want it when she was pregnant and now at 46 doesn't want it again.
> 
> :banghead:



And that's why we now have trophy wives. :headbang:


----------



## tri-terror (Apr 7, 2014)

Aww man, I wish I hadn't missed the boat on this!  
Good luck guys!


----------



## Z28 (Apr 7, 2014)

Its starts today right? Should we post our before pics?


----------



## Phoe2006 (Apr 7, 2014)

K guys just heard from marsel and it appears 2 of you haven't even emailed him and 3 more of you didn't include your screen name from here. Plz everyone look over your email u sent him and make sure your avitar/screen name is included. All samples will be mailed out this week so this needs to be taken care of ASAP
Thanks
P


----------



## AtomAnt (Apr 7, 2014)

Z28 said:


> Its starts today right? Should we post our before pics?



Your previous pics serve as your before pics, so you are good Z28.... 

Thanks to all who have paricipated


----------



## Z28 (Apr 7, 2014)

Ok thats cool
I'am about 7lb less and 2 weeks out now since then so a little sharper lol
This am was 176lb.
Thanks


----------



## Daniel11 (Apr 7, 2014)

Email sent


----------



## Deerslayer41 (Apr 7, 2014)

When do you want us posting updates?


----------



## Phoe2006 (Apr 7, 2014)

Deerslayer41 said:


> When do you want us posting updates?



http://anasci.org/vB/showthread.php?p=226059 at minimum 3 posts per week read the second to last paragraph I do believe. Pics are only required at the beginning and the end but progress posts are mandatory 3x's a week
P


----------



## Z28 (Apr 7, 2014)

176lb


----------



## txpipeliner88 (Apr 7, 2014)

Lookin good Z


----------



## Sandpig (Apr 7, 2014)

At the time I sent in my pics I was 192 and doing Keto.

I am down to 185 and no longer doing Keto.

Trying my best to eat clean carbs. But damn it, that's tough.

Anyway 20 mins on the treadmill after training arms today.

Off day tmrw.


----------



## Deerslayer41 (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm two weeks into my diet, and things are going great.  Down a good bit of weight.  I'm eating around 3000, 400 protein, 200 carbs and not much fat.  I'm doing 25 minutes of cardio a day.


----------



## Sully (Apr 8, 2014)

Ate pizza with the guys at work last night to say goodbye to one of our guys that is leaving the department. Kept it sensible, just 2 slices of pepperoni. Followed it up with a shake. Small setback, but won't be a deal breaker. 

Today was back& bis day at the gym. Started with 20 minutes of slow paced cardio to warm up and get heart rate into the 120-130 bpm range. All my lifts were lower weight and higher reps, at least 20-25 reps for most lifts, and just a quick minute or less between sets. Most lifts were in the 3-4 set area, but added an extra set or 2 if I had anything left in the tank. Finished up with 40 minutes of LISS cardio in the 125-130 bpm range. 

Diet today has been on point. Shake after training, big mixed green salad and 12oz of tilapia an hour later. Bout to go chug another shake and prep turkey burgers for the rest of the week. 

I'll probably only update weight once a week. I get discouraged too easily if the number doesn't change on a daily basis. So for the sake of my mental health and motivation, I use the mirror during the week and the scale once a week. I'd rather see 4 or 5 lbs lost once a week than just fractions everyday. 

Looks like you guys are making good progress, this is going to be a tough competition.


----------



## Dens228 (Apr 8, 2014)

So far I'm going to cut any junk, not that there's much, and no carbs after dinner.
Keep the protein up, add another scoop to the pre-bed drink. 
Cardio, I stick with the stair going to and from the gym!


----------



## Phoe2006 (Apr 8, 2014)

Its all good about the bodyweight just post updates at minimum 3x a week


----------



## Daniel11 (Apr 8, 2014)

Well I missed 4 days at the gym because I was busy getting things lined up for moving June  1st.   I did weigh 219 on Friday.  

Here is some food I ate:





Both of these where brekky.


----------



## Sully (Apr 8, 2014)

Daniel11 said:


> Well I missed 4 days at the gym because I was busy getting things lined up for moving June  1st.   I did weigh 219 on Friday.
> 
> Here is some food I ate:
> 
> ...



Those both look fantastic bro. Especially the top pic. What's the meat at the bottom of the plate? Loving all of it, sept the broccoli. Just can't stand broccoli or cauliflower. U care to include a recipe for the top meal?


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 8, 2014)

AtomAnt said:


> Your previous pics serve as your before pics, so you are good Z28....
> 
> Thanks to all who have paricipated



My other pic was quite old. Plus it isn't fair as I have been eating takeaways all week and not been the gym in over a week all for my before pic haha. It's amazing how fast you can ruin your physique


----------



## txpipeliner88 (Apr 8, 2014)

Got to the "gym" around 7:30 put in ten minutes cardio, then started the week off with back and bi work. Work out got cut short due to a call from the boss. Got a good pump and really worked my back hard. Tomorrow will be chest, tri's, delts. This one shouldn't get interrupted so I will be able to go into more detail.

Diet for today was much better than last week as I am back at the camper and was able to make food for the day.


----------



## Daniel11 (Apr 8, 2014)

Lil' Sully said:


> Those both look fantastic bro. Especially the top pic. What's the meat at the bottom of the plate? Loving all of it, sept the broccoli. Just can't stand broccoli or cauliflower. U care to include a recipe for the top meal?




The top one was at a local breakfast place we eat at when we go to the farmers market.  

This was called "the gobbler" served exhibitionist (naked, no buns) style with an added fried egg on top.  It's a turkey burger with sautéed arugula, feta and jalapeños on lettus.  I actually got 2 added eggs but they forgot one, so it came on the side.  Also side salad instead of fries.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Apr 8, 2014)

Daniel11 said:


> The top one was at a local breakfast place we eat at when we go to the farmers market.
> 
> This was called "the gobbler" served exhibitionist (naked, no buns) style with an added fried egg on top.  It's a turkey burger with sautéed arugula, feta and jalapeños on lettus.  I actually got 2 added eggs but they forgot one, so it came on the side.  Also side salad instead of fries.



Damn it man that sounds so good


----------



## yeayadead (Apr 8, 2014)

Killed legs today. John Meadows style but still haven't been able to incorporate squats since being back from my back injury. weights up to  232 and getting leaner. Getting in six meals a day 2 being shakes and most carbs consumed before during and after workout. Oats had been bloating me so switched to grits as a quick post workout meal with two scoops of protein shake and another high carb meal an hour later. Getting stronger every week, Come June 20 Im hoping to be up to a lean 245-250. Time to turn the Beastmode meter on Full blast


----------



## Sully (Apr 9, 2014)

Wednesday update- 

Cardio and abs today. Couldn't do fasted cardio this morning, but got in 40 minutes after lunch. Diet has been on point last few days, but feeling a little bloated. Depending on my next weigh-in on Saturday I'll probably have to cut a few calories a day. I don't have many carbs left to cut, so probably have to cut 20-26 grams of fats. 

Started high Tren A and low Test E a few days ago after cleaning out for a few weeks. No sides yet to speak of. Test will be 125mg a week, Tren is 100mg a day to start, with a likely bump to 150-200mg after the first 2 weeks. Getting some T3 on the way tomorrow to add in. 

I'll do a photo update on Sunday as well. Not much progress to show, but it helps to see a steady progression when u look back after 10 weeks.


----------



## Daniel11 (Apr 9, 2014)

Update

217 this morning.  I will say that I am bigger, harder and more vascular than ever.  I have a little water weight still and some stubborn fat to drop. But overall feeling great about this.  

Tilapia and broccoli for lunch.  Again.  This is gonna get old quick.


----------



## Z28 (Apr 9, 2014)

A little update 10 days out now. I feel like shit! Not much energy for anything, stength still ok at the gym still pushing through not going to crazy at this point.
This is truley I hard sport and I havent even hit the stage yet!

Cardio is 40 min fasted am, I do another 30min to 1 hr walk at night with my son and wife, practicing posing 10 min 3 x a day. I've been working with Kenny Wallach for that lifesaver I had no idea had to pose before. 

Diet is just pro/fats now, dropped carbs about 2 weeks ago. I have been getting 400-700 carb/cheats the whole prep. I;ve dropped a bunch of weight this week but I have a feeling Im not getting one till the show. I have a bunch of extra skin from last years weight loss, not much I can do about that. I'll just try my best to be conditioned and present/pose myself well.

Eating Wild Cod, Organic chicken tenders or omega 3 eggs, pre workout I will have a TN iso whey shake as I hit the gym early right after cardio
Fats are Whole eggs, organic evoo, mac oil, organic coconut oil
Sea salt on all meals 6x a day. Yes I'am starving all the time.

I dropped test today, tren/mast/winny/clen/t3/gh till show. All M4 products PG line pretty low doses. First 10 weeks were cyp/eq/gh last 8 have been prop/tren/mast/winny/clen/t3/gh. PG adex and now letro last 2 weeks.

Bp in the 115/65 range Resting HR in the mid 60s

I dont care about placings, just fullflilling a childhood dream of looking like this and getting on a stage. I'm happy just to get there with my Chrons disease and other ailments. 

I'am fully looking forward to the rebound as I've been dieting since Dec of 2012! Not just for this contest just in general.
I need food and I need to train heavy LOL!


----------



## AtomAnt (Apr 9, 2014)

Z, I love reading your posts! I never knew about your chrons, holy shit! 

Just stay right these last few day my man! You got this! 

To all, those who first contacted marssel have their samples going out! Everything should be getting out and have wings shortly fellas 

Train heavy y'all


----------



## Dens228 (Apr 9, 2014)

I've been weighing myself every morning and have hit 230.2 three days in a row.....strange in an of itself........

I'm starting low regarding the AAS, 
Right now it's:
350/wk Test P
525/wk Equi
175/wk Tren A
After a couple weeks I'm upping the tren, everything else will be the same throughout.  The last few weeks I may through in Halo that I've been holding on to.  I've never used it before.

Workouts are short and sweet, 30-40 minutes.  Body split in two, training two on one off. I will start adding in some of AtomAnts atomic drops, a few bodyparts at a time, starting with my weaker parts which are calves and chest.

Cardio will depend entirely on how the fat loss goes, I HATE cardio.

Diet I'll slowly add protein as I cut carbs over the course of the contest.  Fats I don't worry about as I eat fairly lean in that area.


----------



## Sandpig (Apr 10, 2014)

Ok so I told you guys I have high quality skin calipers from Parrillo.

Last time I was 15.75% at 192lbs.

Today I'm 12.71% at 188lbs.

Obviously measurements were not done professionally so I don't get too caught up with the #'s. Just like to make sure my weight loss is definitely not muscle mass. Hopefully anyway.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 10, 2014)

Do we post in this threads for updates? I went to the gym for the first time in over a week today. Light workout for every body part just to get me back. I feel great... excluding my left knee but it's getting better each day.

My plan is to use low dose aas, peptides, some syntherol in my calves and diet for the first time in my life haha. Watch me get ripped  I have decided a change of plan and going for the physique model type of look but still fairly big. I am going to miss my 200g carbs at various meals!!


----------



## Dens228 (Apr 10, 2014)

Sandpig said:


> Ok so I told you guys I have high quality skin calipers from Parrillo.
> 
> Last time I was 15.75% at 192lbs.
> 
> ...



You know, that gives me a good idea...I think I'll just take a few caliper measurements and track those.  Not worry about percentage. 
Maybe thigh, by my belly button, and chest........


----------



## Sully (Apr 10, 2014)

Elvia1023 said:


> Do we post in this threads for updates? I went to the gym for the first time in over a week today. Light workout for every body part just to get me back. I feel great... excluding my left knee but it's getting better each day.
> 
> My plan is to use low dose aas, peptides, some syntherol in my calves and diet for the first time in my life haha. Watch me get ripped  I have decided a change of plan and going for the physique model type of look but still fairly big. I am going to miss my 200g carbs at various meals!!



Ultimately, that's the same type of physique I'd like to end up with. Something manageable that can be maintained year round. I'm too old to start trying to be a mass monster, and let's face it, I don't have the commitment, drive, or genetics to get there even if I wanted it. 

Looking good guys. Let's all stick with it.


----------



## Sandpig (Apr 10, 2014)

Dens228 said:


> You know, that gives me a good idea...I think I'll just take a few caliper measurements and track those.  Not worry about percentage.
> Maybe thigh, by my belly button, and chest........



Those are the tree spots I use.

It's called the Jackson/Pollock three point method.

Body Fat Calculator - 6 formulas to calculate body fat percentage


----------



## txpipeliner88 (Apr 10, 2014)

My end goal is to get up 230 and maintain around 10-12% bf. Should put me bigger than a physique style but not quite big enough to be full body builder. This contest is a chance for me to really see how well I can dial in my diet and how I react to compounds. Always being a skinny/fat guy its a mind trip to see the scale drop at all.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Apr 10, 2014)

Elvia1023 said:


> Do we post in this threads for updates? I went to the gym for the first time in over a week today. Light workout for every body part just to get me back. I feel great... excluding my left knee but it's getting better each day.
> 
> My plan is to use low dose aas, peptides, some syntherol in my calves and diet for the first time in my life haha. Watch me get ripped  I have decided a change of plan and going for the physique model type of look but still fairly big. I am going to miss my 200g carbs at various meals!!



Yes post in here Elvia


----------



## txpipeliner88 (Apr 10, 2014)

Weekly update # 2

Had a good leg day, started off with 10 min decent pace running to just loosen up my legs. Concentrated on slow steady movements and held the squeeze and contractions on both leg curls and extensions. Leg press was slow and steady keeping legs under stress for around 5-10 seconds down and up. Those sucked by the way, the wheels felt like jello after those. Then weighted lunges I believe I worked from 60# up to 90#.  Finished off the work out with some ab work and now time to rest.


----------



## Deerslayer41 (Apr 10, 2014)

Update #2

Killed legs yeaterday.  The family and I went out for a nice cheat meal after top my leg workout.  It was my first cheat meal in 16 days.  I felt so bloated and gross afterwards that I don't think I'll be doing that again anytime soon.

A big thank you to MB4T.  I received my wight loss goodies two days ago from an order I placed before the contest.  Flawless transaction from start to finish.

Current cycle
Test c 750 wk
Eq 600 wk
Just started clen and t3 (mb4t)

Here's a pic pic from post work out on,leg day.


----------



## Sully (Apr 10, 2014)

Killer wheels, bro.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Apr 10, 2014)

I like how people are numbering there posts. We're not gonna be post police but if you happen to win we might make sure you posted 3x's a week just to be fair. Looks like everyone's on top of it and damn y'all are making me wanna do another blast cycle. 

Looking good guys 
P


----------



## Daniel11 (Apr 10, 2014)

Quick update: 
218lbs this morning.  
Just setup my google docs spreadsheet for my macro breakdown.  I will post what it looks like for remainder April and update it for May.  

I'm gonna have to get really OCD about this stuff to hit my goals.  

Training days:
3906 calories 30% protein, 50% carbs, 20% fats

Rest days:
50% protein, 25% carbs, 25% fats


----------



## AtomAnt (Apr 10, 2014)

Deerslayer41 said:


> Update #2
> 
> Killed legs yeaterday.  The family and I went out for a nice cheat meal after top my leg workout.  It was my first cheat meal in 16 days.  I felt so bloated and gross afterwards that I don't think I'll be doing that again anytime soon.
> 
> ...



I'm gonna pick up some clen and T3 myself for the latter phase of my prep.  

Not sure if you are using the pure Gear EQ, but I'm on that and loving it.  I am an EQ fan and this is bringing some nice vascularity and keeping me full. 

Y'all are great... Keep the posts coming.

An Daniel, a Post leg session chest is what's up, but I keep my "cheats" clean, mainly sushi or beef with lots rice and/or potatoes.  Just load up on clean carbs when I need to.


----------



## Sandpig (Apr 11, 2014)

Back and Traps yesterday. Slowly building my volume back up since I dropped it when doing Keto.

I've changed my training style a bit. I went from very loose to slowing it down a bit to make sure I can feel the contraction.

Chest was actually sore after Tuesdays workout.

Still no cardio yet. I already get up at 3am to get get my training in before work. I'd have to get up at 2:30 to add cardio in.


----------



## Z28 (Apr 11, 2014)

Sandpig said:


> Back and Traps yesterday. Slowly building my volume back up since I dropped it when doing Keto.
> 
> I've changed my training style a bit. I went from very loose to slowing it down a bit to make sure I can feel the contraction.
> 
> ...



You should just switch out training time for cardio! (In Jay voice SANDPIG)!


----------



## Z28 (Apr 11, 2014)

Almost a week out now, I get a refeed/cheat tonight, 400+gr carbs plus 150 for normal meals. I'm on my 2nd meal  I feel better already! My metabolism is in overdrive and getting flat I need it. Last Thursday I had 700+ I hit baseline in 2 days then lost almost another 4lb 3 days after. Being this lean already I think that a bit to quick. I dont care I look sick. Shelby is a magician!!

Last leg day today till after show. Didnt go crazy just lots of excersises, pumping, high reps. I  did some BB squats I wanted to stay at 135 had a little burst of aggresion put on 225, felt light I was suprised, I stopped at 16 didnt want to push it too much. 
I would say between 8-4 weeks out I was my strongest in prep.  I was repping 315x15 and 385x8 then. now I feel like I would snap my back with that!


----------



## Phoe2006 (Apr 11, 2014)

K guys don't know I'd AA mentioned it yet but their won't be a Friday special for a while.


----------



## Dens228 (Apr 11, 2014)

Scale went down today, weighed in at 228.2, a drop of two pounds since the start.  Probably has more to do with the low tren A than diet.  Tren is going from 175 a week to 350 a week on Sunday. 

I'm going to take some caliper measurements on Sunday and track the total throughout.  I also ordered up some T3, plan on going 1 week at 25 mgs/day,
3 wks at 50 mgs a day.  It tends to really flatten me out so I'll go by feel and sight with it.  

Taking a page from AtomAnts routine but can't call it the atomic drop since I doing less of the drops.

I do one exercise for each bodypart, three sets to failure.  Lowering the weight between sets to keep the reps up, resting until I'm breathing normal.  Now I'm going to add a rest pause on the last set, 5 breaths per rest pause.
Two rest pauses on the last set of each exercise. 

I do a two way split, 2 on 1 off.


----------



## BigBob (Apr 11, 2014)

Hey guys, I've been lurking in this thread and I've got to say your inspiring me to work harder and push past some sticking points. So I'm gonna be pulling for you.:headbang::headbang:


----------



## Sandpig (Apr 11, 2014)

Cheat night!

Working on eating an xtra large box of Apple Jacks right now!


----------



## Sandpig (Apr 11, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> K guys don't know I'd AA mentioned it yet but their won't be a Friday special for a while.



Glad you said something I was waiting to find out cause I'm gonna place an order tonight.


----------



## Daniel11 (Apr 12, 2014)

Gonna hit legs big tonight.  Quads hammy and calves. 
 Was 217 this morning.  Holding at this weight pretty evenly. Feeling harder and fuller.  
Sweat like a pig all night though.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 12, 2014)

I haven't been eating much recently. Definitely not enough protein. So I have lost fullness but leaned up very quickly. I am naturally skinny and ripped so it doesn't take long for me to get lean but I lose size fast. I had a few treats tonight though. Gonna start my diet... now!! It's on haha... lets see how long it is till I crack! Gonna train calves, chest and back 2moro


----------



## Sandpig (Apr 12, 2014)

Elvia1023 said:


> I am naturally skinny and ripped so it doesn't take long for me to get lean but I lose size fast.



Story of my life too!

Although at 49 now my metabolism has slowed down a bit.

But putting on muscle size easily? What's that? :banghead:


----------



## Sandpig (Apr 12, 2014)

Up 4 lbs after last night's cheat.

Eating oatmeal now as I get ready to hit the gym for my favorite workout. 

Calves and Delts


----------



## Dens228 (Apr 12, 2014)

Chest, back, delts, calves today.  I also did my first caliper measurement.
Using the site given above it came out to 11.57% bodyfat. 
Seems kind of low but I'm just using it for comparison as I go so it's not really that important as long as I'm consistent in my measurement method.


----------



## txpipeliner88 (Apr 12, 2014)

Well missed two days at the gym slave cylinder on my truck went out only shop that could get it in was 5 hrs away so off I went to get it fixed. Hopefully they can have it taken care of by Monday.
On a side note I was assessing my estrogen tolerance and trying to go with out using an ai but I was holding a lot of water and started to get the moon face so dropped an ai in the mix and boom slimmin down nicely. Diet has been very clean for me cut carbs down to around 100g a day and man I am cranky with out them.

Bi and tri today before I go to watch the gf's son play then couples bridal shower. Let's pray I have some self control cause the food will be amazing. May just call today a refeed and stuff myself.


----------



## Deerslayer41 (Apr 12, 2014)

Post 3 this week.
Hit legs today.  Got a good workout in and some hiit cardio in after.  The weight is coming of nicely.  Here's a preworkout pic, abs are starting to show themselves.


----------



## yeayadead (Apr 12, 2014)

Wow really loving this Test and Npp.. Had tren in the mix and was up to 700 with low test. up the test and dropped the tren to 450 and boom 235 today. Weight is steadily going up and getting leaner. Really loving this blast. Question though my plan was to drop tren completely tom and just run test and npp and bring it back in 10 weeks and run it for the last 4-6. This is a 20 weeker by the way so. Anyways I wanted to do this because without the tren i believe ill blast through to 250 because the tren is keeping me lean. and once up to where i want to be around week 16 ill drop the npp and add tren and var back in the mix to cut down and get shredded. Now when dropping tren should i lower my carbs or just throw some t4 in the mix and keep carbs where they are at? Not trying to put on any bad weight. Also on 2ius a day to keep a little leaner so thats why I say t4.


----------



## AtomAnt (Apr 12, 2014)

Wow! You guys are fucking killing it!!! Yeayadead, NPP is something I love! Very easy to tolerate & nice clean gains


----------



## Z28 (Apr 12, 2014)

After last nights refeed, took in about 600gr, had crazy pump and the gym today after that, holding water in the lower back which we expected now. Deplete the next few days, carb back up pull water and I'm ready 7 more days


----------



## Z28 (Apr 12, 2014)

After the refeed last night


----------



## Sully (Apr 13, 2014)

Week 1 update #3

Weight steady at 253. Had to drive up to Indy and back yesterday for a convention. Tough to keep to diet when you have a car load full of other people that you have to take into account. Took 3 shakes with me and drank them when I could. Didn't get a workout at all yesterday, was just too beat down after driving 8 hours in a day. I'm gonna have to check my calorie breakdown in the morning and find some calories to shave. 

 Cardio this morning was the usual 40 minutes. Not having any shortness of breath from the Tren since I started using the Nasacort inhaler. I think that's going to be a must-use for me when running Tren from now on. We'll see how it goes for the next few weeks, but I'm pretty optimistic at the moment. 

No lifting today, just a cardio and abs only day. Tomorrow is back and biceps. 

Also, got my freebie from Marssel yesterday. Very generous. Thanks a lot for that. Was way quicker than I thought it would be. My T3 order should be in soon, as well. Looking forward to seeing how that's gonna work for me. 

Looking good Z.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 13, 2014)

Elvia1023 said:


> I haven't been eating much recently. Definitely not enough protein. So I have lost fullness but leaned up very quickly. I am naturally skinny and ripped so it doesn't take long for me to get lean but I lose size fast. I had a few treats tonight though. Gonna start my diet... now!! It's on haha... lets see how long it is till I crack! Gonna train calves, chest and back 2moro



Ok I lasted less than a day haha  In all seriousness it probably done me some good. Sorting things out with Barbie and we went for dinner with Lewis. She told me to take my time in the gym as she didn't want to eat for awhile. So I done a 3 hour workout of chest, back, abs, arms and calves. I was very depleted and hungry so got a giant bowl of nanchos with chilli beef and then a massive mixed grill 

Let's start this properly now. I will even start doing my gear ed now! Currently on 20mg test p, 30mg mast p and 40mg tren a ed. I joke about but I am gonna be hardcore with this now. I have so much drive. I wish I could go the gym again and it's past 2am. Gonna go 2moro and train shoulder and legs. 

Generally I haven't ate much of anything recently so I have leaned out well. I will post some pics soon. You guys are looking incredible... this is gonna be an epic battle


----------



## Sandpig (Apr 13, 2014)

Woke up today at 185, which is were I was before Friday's cheat.

Started Tren yesterday at 50mg's EOD. I always start slow with this stuff.

Now that I'm on it, I'll probably bump up the calories a bit. 

BTW, I did 22 mins. of post workout cardio yesterday.


----------



## Daniel11 (Apr 13, 2014)

Still holding at 217

Samples arrived.  Big thank you gents.  Gonna be fun.  

Here's more food porn:




Man breakfast


----------



## Phoe2006 (Apr 13, 2014)

K brothers the reason we haven't had any crazy Friday deals is because we're having a huge easter sale. More details to come soon.


----------



## Dens228 (Apr 13, 2014)

Cardio today consisted of 5 hours of pheasant hunting...and boy are my dogs tired............so is my dog!
First time taking him, he did good!


----------



## Z28 (Apr 13, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> K brothers the reason we haven't had any crazy Friday deals is because we're having a huge easter sell. More details to come soon.


Awesome! I have mine and a few others planning out the year on a sale!


This contest has been fun as shit so far and getting better each day.

You guys are all good men I can tell.
Keep it at guys remember those goals!


----------



## Sully (Apr 14, 2014)

Week #2 Update #1

Weight still holding at 255. 

Back and bis today. Had a phenomenal workout. High reps, extra sets, went to failure on last set of every exercise, mixed it up with drop sets here and there, shorter rest periods between sets, and just generally had an excellent day in the gym. 

Threw in an extra 40 minute session of cardio after I trained, and it seemed to breeze by as well. Almost every session I'm increasing the angle of the treadmill steeper and steeper just to get to the same target heart rate. I'm up to 10 degree incline at 3.3mph to hit the 120-130 bpm range. If this keeps up I'll end up having to switch the HIIT cardio just to get my heart rate up. 

Checked my diet today, and the only carbs I have left to cut are the 2 big leafy green veg salads I eat with lunch and dinner. I'm not sure I want to cut those, though. Greens are just too good for you, health wise, to cut them out of the diet. I guess I could cut out the handful or 2 of nuts I eat as a snack during the day, but I hate to give up the healthy fats as well. I guess I'll have to start cutting overall calories. I'm gonna start by cutting out a piece of tilapia and 2 eggs and go from there. Hopefully that'll shave a few pounds this week. I'm open to suggestions as well.


----------



## Deerslayer41 (Apr 14, 2014)

Post 1 this week

  Just got done with 20 minutes of fasted cardio.  I've been up since 3am, running calls.  I get off work in 40 minutes and heading right home.  This will be my first day off in six days between the firehouse and working part time on an ambulance.  I'll be with my young children all day and can't wait.  I'll get a workout in at home when they take a nap.
  Everything is going good with my diet so no changes as of yet.  Everyone keep up the great work,  everyone seems to be working really hard.


----------



## Sandpig (Apr 14, 2014)

Soleus, Hams and Quads yesterday. Even threw in some ab work.

I don't believe in doing abs unless you're lean enough to see them.

Well I can see them again!


----------



## Sandpig (Apr 15, 2014)

Arm day yesterday which ends my weekly cycle. So I'm off today.

Had some serious veins popping during that workout. Some I'd never saw even when I competed.

But when I got home from work, I was watery. I was bummed I had no veins anywhere. Surprising since I do hard work and it's getting quite warm here in Vegas already.

Woke up this morning weighing 184.


----------



## Dens228 (Apr 15, 2014)

Chest, back, shoulders calves today.  
Dips, pulldowns, tbar, lateral raises, and seated calves.
Three sets, all to failure, on each exercise.  The last set of dips, and all three sets of calves were rest pauses for three mini sets within the set.  

My strength is coming back after my surgery and I'm feeling good.

Right now I'm at 350 mg/week of Test P and Tren A, 525 mg/wk of equi.
50 mcg of T3 per day.   I'll probably be at this level for 4-6 weeks.  The last month of the contest I may throw in one of the samples sent by M4B!

Last night for dinner I had scrambled pheasant eggs.  Never had them before, they are quite tasty.....


----------



## Phoe2006 (Apr 15, 2014)

Here's more details about our sale
http://anasci.org/vB/showthread.php?p=230335


----------



## txpipeliner88 (Apr 15, 2014)

That is a sick sale


----------



## Z28 (Apr 15, 2014)

Sick M4 sale yeaaa buddy!
Anyone ever try the PG primo?
Im thinking that with test for a longgg time


----------



## AtomAnt (Apr 15, 2014)

Z, never ran primo, but I am always hearing guys rave about it... And that prices on the PG primo is pretty good with the sale.


----------



## Daniel11 (Apr 15, 2014)

Sorry for the IMA.   My family was at Cheesecake Factory Sunday at noon and the waiter  dropped a scolding hot pot of water right next to my 5yr old son.  It shattered the glass and the hot water went all over my sones lower leg.  It was big ordeal.  He was taken to burn unit for 2nd degree burns and trauma.  

Was pretty crazy.   I actually saw his skin melt off in front of my eyes.   Nasty. 

Meeting attorney this week.  

Anyhow I missed some days at the gym.  Hoping to get back in today.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 15, 2014)

I trained back, quads and hams yesterday... nothing too much as my left knee is still sore. Light weight for my back too but a good workout.

I got my samples from Marssel today... thank you  I have dbol and adrol... I will save them for the final few weeks. My peptides also come today so gonna start 2mg cjc-dac tonight  I will start 25mg hexarelin injs next week.

My budget is tight so my diet isn't gonna have the amount of meat I want. But I will replace what I can't have with protein shakes. I just cooked 1kg chicken breast and I wish I could eat that much meat per day (obviously not just chicken but a mix of proteins).


----------



## txpipeliner88 (Apr 15, 2014)

Update #1 of the week

This mornings work out was done fasted I hit chest, tris, delts as well as 10 -15 min cardio. Been feeling stronger in the gym and just better over all. Tho I loathe cardio I think that it is really helping


----------



## Phoe2006 (Apr 15, 2014)

Daniel keep at it bro sorry about the mishap with your son. If nothing else hope they pay for the medical bills, attorney bills, and leave a little extra for your sin to put up til he's older.


----------



## txpipeliner88 (Apr 15, 2014)

Damn Daniel I hope your son gets better soon, my daughter is a yr younger than your son and I know that would have been hard to deal with.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 15, 2014)

I have only just noticed this! Must have been horrible. I hope he gets better soon. 



Daniel11 said:


> Sorry for the IMA.   My family was at Cheesecake Factory Sunday at noon and the waiter  dropped a scolding hot pot of water right next to my 5yr old son.  It shattered the glass and the hot water went all over my sones lower leg.  It was big ordeal.  He was taken to burn unit for 2nd degree burns and trauma.
> 
> Was pretty crazy.   I actually saw his skin melt off in front of my eyes.   Nasty.
> 
> ...


----------



## MattG (Apr 15, 2014)

Daniel11 said:


> Sorry for the IMA.   My family was at Cheesecake Factory Sunday at noon and the waiter  dropped a scolding hot pot of water right next to my 5yr old son.  It shattered the glass and the hot water went all over my sones lower leg.  It was big ordeal.  He was taken to burn unit for 2nd degree burns and trauma.
> 
> Was pretty crazy.   I actually saw his skin melt off in front of my eyes.   Nasty.
> 
> ...




Holy shit bro, that's terrible. I'm sorry to hear your little one has to go through all this. Hope he heals up quickly


----------



## AtomAnt (Apr 15, 2014)

Holy Shit Daniel! Wishing you and your family the best... Hopefully they don't drag things out and give you a nice little settlement.  In the meantime, take to social media and spread the word of Cheesecake factory


----------



## Dens228 (Apr 15, 2014)

So sorry to hear that Daniel...wishing for a speedy recovery for your son.


----------



## Sandpig (Apr 15, 2014)

Daniel, hope all ends well.


----------



## Sully (Apr 15, 2014)

Week #2   Update #2

Daniel, sorry to hear about your son. Terrible when things like that happen to kids. I've had to make medical runs for stuff like that for kids, and it's tough for everyone involved. 

Today was supposed to be cardio and abs only. Went to the gym and hopped on the treadmill and did weighted ab crunches. Got home and ate 4 eggs and a handful of almonds. A few hours later the g/f still hadn't gotten out of bed, so I decided to go back and hit chest, tris, and delts a day early. Got a good workout in, just had issues with being too late in the day and gym being busy. Too many young guys fucking around with the free weights, doing stupid shit, machines being full. But, worked around it and go a good chest workout. Delts weren't as recovered as I thought they were. Prolly coulda used another day of rest. Had to switch up a few tricep exercises to account for not being able to use the equipment I wanted to use. It felt good to do different exercises. I may go through and change up my whole routine. 

But with all that said, weight isn't changing. Staying steady at 253-254. I've been slowly shaving a few calories a day over the last few days, and was still up a pound this morning. Not entirely sure where to go or what to do from here. I may skip 1 or 2 full meals a day for the next few days and see what happens.


----------



## yeayadead (Apr 16, 2014)

Samples landed! On the way to kill some chest and back. Sucks because the gym closes at 10 and My girl just came in here with no pants on and she has an ass like frank mcgraths girl marrissa. So yea couldnt help but blow my test out which is a big no no for me before the gym:naughty1:.. I feel drained for some reason but fuck it. Making gains feeling great and starting to look nastier.. Think ima switch my workouts up to the first half of the week being old school arnold style supersetting chest and back next day hitting two and days with legs in the A.M. and shoulders and arms PM and the second half of the week doing more of a D.C. style training. I love both Styles but feel like I get stronger with the D.C. but looked better running arnies old school workout teetered a bit to my liking. Anyways we'll see how it goes.


----------



## AtomAnt (Apr 16, 2014)

Hopefully you guys can start s thread or two with done reviews of the samples... We'd love the feedback


----------



## Sandpig (Apr 16, 2014)

So, my sample was Tren A.

Nice looking oil with nothing floating in it.

Absolutely no pip from it either.

Currently at 60 mgs EOD. 

I know it's early, but no sides yet.:headbang:


----------



## txpipeliner88 (Apr 16, 2014)

Samples are here!!! Looking forward to giving them a go! Will be using only m4b products for the entirety of the contest and will deff be up for writing a review after it is all said and done


----------



## Daniel11 (Apr 16, 2014)

216 this morning.   Getting more vascular still.  Sweat like a pig all night, slept like garbage.  Still stressing over weekends events.   

Started tanning also.  Hopefully I won't be as white as an albinos bare ass in winter at the end of this.


----------



## Sandpig (Apr 16, 2014)

Daniel11 said:


> 216 this morning.   Getting more vascular still.  Sweat like a pig all night, slept like garbage.  Still stressing over weekends events.
> 
> Started tanning also.  Hopefully I won't be as white as an albinos bare ass in winter at the end of this.



Thought about going in the sun to work on my tan but it's freakin 90 degrees out there already.

Geez, it's gonna be a hot summer.


----------



## txpipeliner88 (Apr 16, 2014)

I knew there was something I was forgetting to do. I got a farmers tan from hell. Arms look nice and brown tan the rest of me looks like I pasty ghost


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 17, 2014)

AtomAnt said:


> Hopefully you guys can start s thread or two with done reviews of the samples... We'd love the feedback



I will start mine in a few weeks and will be happy to log my results. I have that many logs going though I won't start a new one but will mention it in all of my existing ones


----------



## Sully (Apr 17, 2014)

Daniel11 said:


> Started tanning also.  Hopefully I won't be as white as an albinos bare ass in winter at the end of this.



Just went and signed up for a tanning package also. Never been to a tanning bed before. Now to start shaving my chest and back. I might get under 250 just from shaving all this hair off!


----------



## Z28 (Apr 17, 2014)

4/16/14 3 days out now
Hit a new low weight of 171 this am. All workouts and cardio are done. Tomorrow starts carb up, friday I drop sodium am and water pm. The next few days will be resting/posing/exfoiliating. not looking forward to razor shaving my entire body I'm a full fledged ginnie hair is everywhere! I always use clippers but never razor!
everything is all setup now. Not nervous at all, just kinda feel imprisoned due to strict schedule right now. 
Only eating Wild Alsakan Cod all 6 meals, with evoo or mac nut oil. Tomorrow I get rice with evrymeal. Havent had a carb other than my refeeds for the last month or so. 
I feel very small,flat depleted week, legs like jello right now LOL but my skin is thin as paper, got some glute/hammy viens and striations going.
Feel very tired and shitty but I know that means I'm doing good!

Used all PG line whole prep, best stuff out there and M4 service cannot be beat trust me!

I'll update tomorrow and post some pics Friday night after weigh ins


----------



## Iceman74 (Apr 17, 2014)

Daniel11 said:


> ...slept like garbage.  Still stressing over weekends events.



How did you restrain yourself from not pounding the piss out of the server who hurt your little boy?


----------



## txpipeliner88 (Apr 17, 2014)

Update 2

Did something a little different today I hit back and chest in one session. Felt good to hit opposing groups. Weight is holding around 190-185 but I look bigger over all (at least I think I do). Need to drop more carbs and lower fats some more.

@daniel the first few days after a bad burn like that are the hardest. Hang in there bro and just be there for your boy. I truly hope he recovers quickly.


----------



## MattG (Apr 17, 2014)

Lil' Sully said:


> Just went and signed up for a tanning package also. Never been to a tanning bed before. Now to start shaving my chest and back. I might get under 250 just from shaving all this hair off!



Hell yeah dude, you'll love being tan all the time, its addicting actually.lol. look much healthier, girls check you out much much more, look bigger and more defined...once you get your base on you only gotta go once a week. Thats all i do, get burnt as fuck with max time and look wierd for a day, then nice and dark for the rest of the week


----------



## Daniel11 (Apr 17, 2014)

It takes me forever to build up a base tan.  

If you can find the stand up booths.  I prefer them because I don't get the weird streaks on my back from sweat between you and the glass.


----------



## Sandpig (Apr 17, 2014)

I agree stand up booths are better.

Like TXP88, I changed my routine and also did chest and back yesterday.

Gonna do them 2x's/wk and everything else once.

Did some more ab work again yesterday.

As far as why I'm not doing more cardio? I am actually quite happy with how lean I am now. 
If I wasn't doing this contest, I wouldn't even be watching what I eat as much.


----------



## Dens228 (Apr 17, 2014)

I'll probably start a little tanning in May.  Being Irish I used to be either pale white or red, melanotan II takes care of that!  

Weight is holding pretty nice while fat is dropping slowly. 
This is my first time ever using test prop, always used E. 
One of my free samples was Mast P, I'll throw that in the last month of this contest. 

I'll take my caliper measurements on Saturday to update those.
I'll do update photos first week of May also.

Today for leg press calf raises I did something different......started at 540 lbs and repped out, took off 90 pounds and did it again, all the way down until just the sled, no rep counting, just going........fun and painful.....


----------



## Sully (Apr 18, 2014)

Week #2 update #3

Shaved my chest for the first time ever last night. That was an immediately regrettable decision. Being hairless does nothing for how you look when you're fat and pale. If anything, I look worse. Maybe getting a little color in the tanning bed will help matters. 

Yesterday was an off day. Changes it up and did HIIT cardio and abs in the early afternoon. Stuck to my diet, until dinner, when the cravings for carbs got really intense. Ate a cup of rice with my tilapia for dinner. Gained 3 pounds over night. NOT GOOD! gotta figure out what's going on with not being able to drop weight. Definitely, no more cheat meals. I might even resort to something drastic, like only protein shakes and eggs for the next 2 weeks. 

Today, did back and bis. Switched it up a little and did my workout quasi circuit-style. Went from a back exercise immediately to a bis exercise and then back. 2 exercises at a time for 3-5 sets, each. Then alternated between 2 more exercises, until I went through 6 exercises. Hit traps to finish it all up. It was a lot more intense than I thought it would be. I was breathing harder than normal, and my heart rate was elevated higher than it usually gets while I lift, plus I was dripping with sweat. It prolly wouldn't hurt if I went through and changed up the majority of my routine. Been doing most of the same lifts for the last 8 months. 

Finished up today's session with 40 minutes of LISS cardio. It was a weird session. I started with the same incline and speed as usual, but my heart rate went higher than it usually gets. Got up to 140bpm. But, my breathing was easier than it usually is at that heart rate. I felt good, wasn't working hard to breathe, probably could have held a conversation fairly easily. I just didn't feel like I was working very hard at all, but everytime I checked my heart rate, it was above 140bpm. Never bad this happen before, so not sure what it means. Ideas anyone?

And, now I'm not sure what to eat anymore, either. Gonna go tan for the first time tonight, about 10 after the rush dies down. Try and clear my head for a few minutes and see if I can figure shit out. 

Hope everyone is doing better than I am.


----------



## Sully (Apr 18, 2014)

MattG said:


> Hell yeah dude, you'll love being tan all the time, its addicting actually.lol. look much healthier, girls check you out much much more, look bigger and more defined...once you get your base on you only gotta go once a week. Thats all i do, get burnt as fuck with max time and look wierd for a day, then nice and dark for the rest of the week



I'm just fat bro, there's no defining what doesn't exist.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Apr 18, 2014)

How much tren are u on? And what else? Also I'm no diet guru but someone like atomant or z-28 might be able to give u some advice. Also might consider a nutritionist or trainer if u can afford it. That way your diet and or exercise is out if ur hands. But I'm sire someone on here might help u out a little. If nothing else try some dnp


----------



## Z28 (Apr 18, 2014)

I'm know expert but I can help some if your willing to put in the effort anything is possible remember that. Dont do anything drastic, evrything you do that you swing one way you will swing back just as hard and as quick.

Dont start with crazy carido sessions you will burn out quicker, your body will adapt and it will not work anymore.

Pick basic foods with every meal a protien source and a fat  source, stick carbs pre and post workout only for a bit 

Protien like, chicken, fish, turkey and lean beef/steak

Fats use oils like evoo and mac nut oil, coconut oil, red palm oil, grapseed oil,pb is good but you will always have more than your supposed too trust me.

stick with a slower fiber carb pre and a faster post 
so pre like oats/sweet potatoe

post like white rice/ white potatoe

I like to limit choices its much easier to follow, you can spice how you want and add salt too

Try not to fry anything unless in one of those oils. Use baking/steaming

Veggies as much as you want, any meal you want

Keep it simple, you will follow it easier

stick with something for awhile, dont give up right away, the body takes weeks to adjust not overnight unless your allergic to something


try like 50g protien, 20 gr of fat x at least 5 meals 6 is better
start with 200gr of carbs like 50 pre and the rest after

On non training days spread carbs out first few meals than carbless

this is very basic not saying its for you or will work. But give you an idea on what to follow
 hit me up anytime


----------



## MattG (Apr 18, 2014)

Lil' Sully said:


> I'm just fat bro, there's no defining what doesn't exist.



Goddamnit man, focus!lol. You're in a contest to become defined or improve. A good tan is part of the equation. Obviously not the most important aspect but a significant tool. Get the darkness now and it will show your improvements much more significantly, giving you confidence and the drive to tear shit up! Bring the pain


----------



## txpipeliner88 (Apr 18, 2014)

No work out today spent the morning at the bank signing papers and the rest of the day I was dealing with the auto dealer getting my truck back from warranty work, then driving it with a shot clutch to get a south bend clutch put in and all the deletes done


----------



## yeayadead (Apr 18, 2014)

Lol Bro i Loveee doing this.. I hit it today also, except ill build up from 2 plates to 6 on each side then when i get to 6 plates i'll do a drop all the way down to one plate on each side and rep them out with one leg at a time..  before that i'll warm up with 6 sets of 10-12 on leg curls and then 4 sets of 10-12 on the abductor machine, really warms em up for the leg press. after the drop set on leg press I went walk over to the leg extenions and rep out 4 sets of 20 squeezed reps making want to cry. Kill supersetted donkey calves doing 10 full slow 10 partial bottoms and 10 partial tops. upstairs and Lunges til i cant walk. Not being able to do squats yet do to not wanting to push the envelope and reinjure my lower back but man my legs are starting to come up without them which is awesome. weight is at 235 leaner and bigger






Dens228 said:


> I'll probably start a little tanning in May.  Being Irish I used to be either pale white or red, melanotan II takes care of that!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## yeayadead (Apr 18, 2014)

oops was talking about building up and dropping on leg press:banghead:


----------



## Sandpig (Apr 18, 2014)

Hey Z28, you told Sully he could have 200 gms of carbs.

What's the deal? You bust my balls if I eat more than 50!!!


----------



## Sandpig (Apr 18, 2014)

Yesterday was Delts and Tri's. Anew combo for me since I just switched my routine.

It was tough to squeeze this in before work because I like a lot of sets for delts.

I treat each head as an individual muscle. That's why I have been doing them on Sat.
But I got it done. 
Hams, Calves and abs today. Then off to work for a little bit before heading over to the Palms Casino to work as part of the Jay Cutler Desert Classic staff.


----------



## Dens228 (Apr 18, 2014)

Legs, bis, tris, abs today.  

Weight was 229, bodyfat measurements were down 3 mm from last Saturday,
per the calculation % is 10.63


----------



## Z28 (Apr 18, 2014)

Sandpig said:


> Hey Z28, you told Sully he could have 200 gms of carbs.
> 
> What's the deal? You bust my balls if I eat more than 50!!!


becuase you cheat everyday......and don't do cardio LOL

Hey I'll see you tonight at weigh ins!   I'm excited,confident and looking freakish!


----------



## Deerslayer41 (Apr 18, 2014)

Update 2 this week

Killed back this morning.  I'm gonna up the carbs just a tad this week along with the protein.  I'll be taking the weekend off from lifting but I'll keep the cardio in both days.  Thanks for the sample mb4t.


----------



## Daniel11 (Apr 18, 2014)

Well the stress and distractions and shitty sleep this week from all the recent events has dropped my weight to 214.5 

Taking today off work to refocus and try to get saddled up and back on the horse.  

Talk about a setback.  

Can't wait to kill some iron


----------



## txpipeliner88 (Apr 19, 2014)

I feel you on the stress= dropped weight, I'm down to 183 not pleased. 

Did legs today started leg press with two plates each side to warm up then three, four, and five plates each side then worked down to one plate then back up to five. No less then 10 reps each set except for the last set I only got four but the legs were smoked by then. After that it was leg extensions leg curls and seated calf raises. Needless to say I thought I might have to be carried to my truck. I am not sure what clicked or snapped but I finally broke a mental barrier to get to absolute failure. It's been years since I have done that. I always seem to leave a little gas in the tank to the point I know I can go just a little more but could never push to that break point. Today was different I pushed and pushed and finally just broke down that wall and made myself go to full complete failure. You want to talk about feeling accomplished if I could have jumped I would have been bouncing off the walls!!!!!!


----------



## Z28 (Apr 19, 2014)

Weigh ins tonight hit 180 on the dot got my first round of tan on, dropping water tonight, still carbine upping, tomorrow Is pancakes! Yes
Getting pumped and can't wait to hit the stage, so I can get this rebound going !


----------



## Sully (Apr 19, 2014)

I appreciate all the helpful suggestions guys. I figured out my problem, though. I gotta relax and stay off the scale except for once a week. This shit happens every time I start cutting weight. I obsess about every pound up and down, watch the scale daily and if it doesn't go exactly the way I think it should be going I get pissed off and start making changes that I don't need to make yet. It usually takes me at least the first 2 weeks, if not 3, for the weight to really start dropping. I just have to get out of my own head and keep doing what I've been doing. It'll work, it always does. No more weight updates except once a week. 

Today at the gym was cardio and abs, again. I was pressed for time so I cut cardio 10 minutes short and hit abs hard and quick. Tomorrow is leg day. I'm really starting to hate working legs. I used to love it, but the older I get, and the older my knees and back get the more I dread working legs. But, I'll suck it up and push hard like I always do. 

Diet has been a little off. Got a little depressed last night and stopped by Sonic on the way home from tanning. Double cheezw/bacon, add chili. Large chili cheez tots. God damn that shit was delicious. And it was almost the only thing I ate yesterday. And still woke up 6 pounds lighter overnight! Fuck it, I'll take it. If only I could eat that at everyday and still lose weight.  

Thanx again for all the encouragement guys. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Sandpig (Apr 19, 2014)

Did Hams, Calves and abs yesterday rather quickly cause I was running late.

Had so many veins in my calves once they were pumped it was amazing.

Last night at the Cutler Classic, I got a lot of compliments about look/condition. Even from Jay and mark Anthony.

Some people even thought I was competing.

I've only been on the Tren for a week now and it has hardened me up big time already.


----------



## Sandpig (Apr 19, 2014)

Sully, yea dude, stay off the scale.

I actually went through that this winter when I was bulking. If I didn't gain a pound every day, I was miserable.


----------



## Sully (Apr 19, 2014)

Yup. I want it all, and I want it all right now. I know it's a normal reaction for someone in a modern, everything-right-now-society, I'm still just learning to control it.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 19, 2014)

I had a few bites then thought it would make a good pic. This is what I had for breakfast today...







2 Protein pancakes- protein= 31.2g, carbs= 9.7g and fat= 4g
2 pieces of bacon (I like it crispy)
2 whole eggs
Lots of honey on top

Same thing 2moro


----------



## Z28 (Apr 20, 2014)

Hey guys came in 4th in the middies last night show was stacked! It was my first contest and had a blast! New repect for all you guys one of the hardest things I ever foloowed through with, I highly suggest anyone thinking about it just go and do it forgrt about size and fat or leaness just do it find a good coach and we have M4 to back us with the supps. Its all I use. I was 260 last year and I hit 170 the other day was in the 180s onstage got complimented on my condition and posing/ presentation all I can ask for I won in my book!

Now let the gaines begin!!!! Ive been dieting for over a year and never started from a lean point like this ever still under Shelby eye 
watch out fellas the train is rollin LOL 

some before and right before finals pics
well Ill post later computer here not letting me attach any

By the way you guys are doing awesome keep going!


----------



## Dens228 (Apr 20, 2014)

Congrats on the contest!  Impressive weight loss and showing.


----------



## Dens228 (Apr 20, 2014)

Chest, back, delts, calves today....feeling a little tired.  Two boys, 13 and 15 that play a lot of sports, much of which I coach.  Yesterday started at 8:50 am.
We had one lacrosse, one baseball, and two 7 on 7 football games.  Oh, and a wake.......
Tried to just each protein with a little carbs.  Hardest part is staying hydrated. 
I'm going to have to start packing a cooler for these types of days.

Training wise I'm going to up the intensity a little by doing a drop set on the third/final set of each exercise.   Except delts.......my shoulders are trashed.  I've found three sets of high rep laterals to failure is a good balance between hitting them hard and injury that would limit my workouts .


----------



## AtomAnt (Apr 20, 2014)

Z, that is awesome that you took away such a great experience. 

I personally have gotten too wrapped up in winning and forgot how much I accomplished over the course of a prep. There is so much to learn about yourself and what you can overcome in bodybuilding that can directly relate to other areas of your life. 

Now get stacked and jacked brother! 

Btw, I'm really glad you came over to Anasci. You have a great attitude and make this community better. I hope you hang around after the contest and add your insights and experiences to other areas of the site.


----------



## Sandpig (Apr 20, 2014)

First, I'd like to congratulate my good friend, Z28. He really was impressive.

I've only known him since July but I can honestly say he's one of my best friends and I'm proud of him.

So after working that show and getting home after midnight, I will attempt to do Quads and Bi's shortly.

Normally, I should already be about half way through my work out. This could be a train wreck!


----------



## Deerslayer41 (Apr 20, 2014)

Update 3

Today is gonna be a cheat day.  I did 50 min cardio yesterday and try not to over indulge.  Weight is stays about the same but I'm getting more vascular.  You guys have a great day with your loved ones.


----------



## Sully (Apr 21, 2014)

Week 3 Update #1

Congrats Z28. Impressive showing for your first time on stage. 

Weight this morning 257lbs. Up 4 pounds from the start of last week. 

The scale says I'm not losing weight;, but the mirror says I'm losing a little. Noticed during my last few workouts that I'm starting to be able to see the big vein running up my bicep. Never seen that before, kind of a neat feeling to see it starting to bulge up and be noticeable, even with a lot of adipose tissue still around. Also, vascularity in my forearms is improving. 

Midsection felt smaller the last few days, and my pants are getting looser. I'm about to run out of notches on my favorite black belt. 

Quads are improving. Starting to see a little muscle definition at the top of my quads toward my hips. 

Shoulders surprised me at the gym today. It was empty and had it all to myself today, and it was hot as hell in there, so I went down to just my UA sleeveless compression shirt. Didn't take long to notice a definite separation between my front, side and rear delts when I raised my arm laterally just a bit. Never really seen that before, either. Always been just one big round area. 

Today was chest, shoulders and tris. Supersetted 2 exercises at a time, then 2 more, etc.... Couldn't hit the weight I was used to without the rest between sets, but still had a good day. Went lighter weight, but pushed almost every set to failure, with complete failure on the last set. Got pretty damn winded doing that. Went extra hard on shoulders, as I was excited to see the improvement in them. I think I need to switch out a few exercises, though. Getting a little stale with some of them. 

Stretched my back out really good on the pull-up rack after I was done, just hanging for 45 seconds, maybe a minute. Could feel all the discs in my lower back stretch and pull apart. Fantastic feeling. After that I got a little frisky and decided to try a few pull-ups. Not a big deal for most of you, but I just did my first honest good form pull-up in my life about 3 months ago. Knocked out 3 with no cheating or swinging, just a solid dead hang. Pretty proud of myself considering I did my first ever pull-up 3 months ago at the age of 33. 

Keep hitting it guys.


----------



## Sandpig (Apr 21, 2014)

Sully, your comment about weight not going down but looking better is why everyone should have skin calipers IMO.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Sandpig (Apr 21, 2014)

Can't believe I am only eating clean carbs. Yukkk!

Weight holding steady at about 185 but new veins showing up. I'll get a caliper reading at the end of the week. I may even go into the clinic next to the gym and get a BF reading from them.

Yesterday was Quads and Bis. Good workout considering the lack of sleep that night.

Still not doing cardio. But I will start doing 45 mins on my two off days probably starting Thurs.


----------



## txpipeliner88 (Apr 21, 2014)

Been a little pre occupied and hadn't been able to get online.

@z28 bro that's an awesome finish, that really is a great accomplishment. Just wait til next week after you have stuffed yourself your gonna look huuuuge.


----------



## Z28 (Apr 21, 2014)

Thanks alot guys I appreciate it tons!

Thanks Atom I'm happy to be here great community and men here

Feel the same Sandpig is a good dude!

The eating has commenced! Bufffet and Italian Easter Dinner yesterday!
Didnt really gain any weight though. I got bloated as hell huge turtle all ripped abbs and viens stuck out pregnant lol went down though after shitting my brains out LOL.
Body is still kinda week dont wanna hit tthe gym yet need more rest I havent taken off one day in a year and half, feels weird but I know I need it so i can hit it hard again.
Got my new diet plan and it looks reallll good going to get huge!
lets just say lots of carbs and 7 daily meals!
Thanks guys


----------



## Dens228 (Apr 21, 2014)

Weighed an even 228 this morning after my workout and morning dump......
Legs, bis, and tris today.       
Ate a bit of junk yesterday which I think I needed as I was very veiny and strong today.  But, it is taking its toll on my gut.  Not feeling well as I type this.  
Gassy and bloated feeling.


----------



## Daniel11 (Apr 21, 2014)

Well the dust has settled.  I'm going back to the gym today.  I have to catching up to do, gotta make up a week.  

Stayed off the scale for a while but I feel flat.  Luckily lost some water weight also.  But I've been under eating.   Gonna get back on the scale in a few days.  

Maybe get an update picture next weekend.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 21, 2014)

I want to try my sample adrol so much but gonna be good and save it for the end! Although I thought I heard them call my name before


----------



## txpipeliner88 (Apr 22, 2014)

Just waiting for a couple little tid bits to get here and I will be stoked. This will be my first time to play with the monster that is known as tren. Really hoping we get along.


----------



## txpipeliner88 (Apr 22, 2014)

No work out tonight had to fill up on groceries the pantry was getting very bare


----------



## yeayadead (Apr 22, 2014)

Congrats Z! Killed shoulders and arms today with a 2 hour demolition session. Really loving this cycle and am up a couple more pounds to 237. Weight is steadily climbing every week and the mirror is showing me leaner. I've been up to 245 before so thats probly y Im climbing so fast but o well im loving it. If I can get up early enough tom morning i'll hit legs and then an evening session of chest. Body been recovering fast guessing from the healing power of anabolics so 2 a days should be a piece of cake if I can go to bed a decent time and quit watching bates motel with the ol lady.


----------



## Sandpig (Apr 22, 2014)

txpipeliner88 said:


> This will be my first time to play with the monster that is known as tren. Really hoping we get along.



You will love it! 

I am waiting for my Easter order to arrive to.

Got some TBol coming along with Prop and more Tren.

I'll be my first time using Prop and Tbol as opposed to Test E and Dbol.

Hoping to keep the water bloat away.


----------



## Sandpig (Apr 22, 2014)

Trensomnia starting to creep in a bit. Up an hour earlier than I should be. Guess I will do some cardio post workout today.


----------



## Dens228 (Apr 22, 2014)

Sandpig said:


> Trensomnia starting to creep in a bit. Up an hour earlier than I should be. Guess I will do some cardio post workout today.



I feel for you.....luckily on tren the only side I really get is the acid reflux.  Helps for the diet! LOL

Also got another freebie, trying to decide if/how to incorporate it into this contest cycle.


----------



## Z28 (Apr 22, 2014)

Look at Sandpig doing cardio! Yes! Good call on the prop and tbol too.

You guys are so right about that trensomnia I havent slept for the last 8 weeks of my prep! The reflux started the last few weeks, Id say the worse was the day of the show, brtween dropping water,salting my dry foods, no dinking anything that reflux would always come at a meal LOL

First day back a tthe gym I feeling strong already didnt go to crazy though. Probably up a good 10lb from stage weight. Still very tight. Getiing back to the diet with some extra's! Did the intra today for the first time went well.

Supp wise I dropped test 2 weeks out and ran tren/mast/winny all PG right to show day. I did a damm PG prop the next day LOL 50 a day for now and I feel tons better already libido coming back. I'll stay with just the test for a bit do some bloods the hit my M4 samples wich is npp and I've never tried before Thanks M4!

BTW guys Im on trt and do bloods every 8-12 weeks Ive used PG cyp only on one of the test used 15mg a day with a slin sub q and i come back in the 600s the same or a little better than script


----------



## Sandpig (Apr 22, 2014)

Dens228 said:


> I feel for you.....luckily on tren the only side I really get is the acid reflux.  Helps for the diet! LOL
> 
> Also got another freebie, trying to decide if/how to incorporate it into this contest cycle.



Hey, what's with all these xtra freebies?


----------



## Daniel11 (Apr 23, 2014)

Sandpig said:


> Hey, what's with all these xtra freebies?




I dunno but I just got a 2nd one also.  Pretty fun stuff I will say that.


----------



## Sully (Apr 23, 2014)

Yeah, Marssel has been extra generous with the free samples.


----------



## Daniel11 (Apr 23, 2014)

The worst part about missing a week + at the gym, is the endurance/cardio loss.  I always feel like I has faster even after just over a week.  

I did get a serious leg pump, felt like the side of my legs where gonna split open where the hammy meets the quad.   This was doing walking lunges at BW.  High reps.  

Also got a very nice calf pump.   They looked fantastic.   Which is a great feeling for me since I always felt like my calves where lacking in definition and size.   

Still staying off the scale for a few more days.


----------



## Sandpig (Apr 23, 2014)

Daniel11 said:


> I dunno but I just got a 2nd one also.  Pretty fun stuff I will say that.



Guess I'm gonna have to go check my mailbox.


----------



## Sandpig (Apr 23, 2014)

Chest and back yesterday plus 30 minutes of post workout cardio.

Down another two pounds to 182.

I know I'm in this thing to win but I really don't want to go below 180. It's a psychological number for me. Although I admit, I'm way leaner than I usually am at this weight.

Taking a page out of the John Parrillo handbook and I'm going to slowly bump up the cals. Especially with the MCT's, as I increase the cardio.

I can't afford to lose any muscle. I don't have enough to begin with IMO.


----------



## Deerslayer41 (Apr 23, 2014)

This is a great sponsor.  I already received one freebie.  I placed another order with him not long ago, I went to check my box the other day, there it was I thought.  Opened it an it was another sample.  And yesterday my order came.  One of the best sponsors here fellas.

This is my first update this week.

Everything is going smooth and steady the weight still seems to be coming off just not as fast.

I did 25 min fasted cardio this morning and will be killing legs this afternoon.  No diet adjustments except for another small protein meal for the really long days.


----------



## Dens228 (Apr 23, 2014)

Weight is holding steady at 228, workouts are good.  I'm showing a little more definition in my arms.
I'm going to start doing my intra workout carbs during my leg workouts only.
Also, my only solid carbs will be fruits and vegetables. 

Still not doing cardio, unless you count coaching 7 on 7 passing league football for Jr High kids.  Last week we were short a few kids so I played linebacker for 2 hours....my biggest challenge was not squishing a little 7th grader on accident.


----------



## txpipeliner88 (Apr 23, 2014)

Last nights work out was a late one. Hit bi, tri, delts. My tris are growing well but bis not so much, going to start hitting them at the beginning of the work out and using more total volume.


----------



## Sandpig (Apr 23, 2014)

Hey guys, is there an official end of contest date?


----------



## Phoe2006 (Apr 23, 2014)

Sandpig said:


> Hey guys, is there an official end of contest date?



June 20th
http://anasci.org/vB/showthread.php?p=226059


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 24, 2014)

Looking forward to the gym 2moro. I am getting up early for a change! Gonna abuse my calves, back and rear delts  I think I will wear my new hoodie...


----------



## Sully (Apr 24, 2014)

Been out of commission the last 2 days with some kind of migraine or something. Had me stuck in bed, couldn't hardly see straight. Feeling betterish now, gonna try and get some more sleep and hit the gym early. Gonna pick up where I left off, legs. Haven't eaten much the last 2 days either. Got up sometime this afternoon and ate a few strawberries. Back to regular tomorrow. 

Keep up the good work guys.


----------



## Sully (Apr 24, 2014)

Why can't I edit my post?


----------



## AtomAnt (Apr 24, 2014)

Wow, all these positive reviews of marssel! Great to hear guys! Use those samples to help you along to your goals 

Hope you are feeling better Sully....

All you guys, great to see you putting in work!!!!


----------



## Sandpig (Apr 24, 2014)

AtomAnt said:


> Wow, all these positive reviews of marssel! Great to hear guys! Use those samples to help you along to your goals



Love the guy! Been using his stuff for over a year now even though I have found places that are cheaper.

But then again, they don't have the sales that he does.

Anyway, my 2nd sample showed up. :headbang:

Unfortunately it's something I'm not gonna run during this. But as soon as it's over.


----------



## Sandpig (Apr 24, 2014)

Yesterday was hams, calves and abs. For such a boring group of body parts, it went rather well.

Today, I've already done 40 mins of fasted cardio. Was planning on doing 45 but I haven't done fasted cardio in many years. I needed food.

As I type, I'm eating 3 whole Omega threes, 3/4 cup whites and 1.5 cups oatmeal. Clean food never tasted so good!


----------



## Dens228 (Apr 24, 2014)

Legs and arms today.......yesterday was the professional meal tour.........breakfast meeting, lunch meeting, then took my son out for dinner for his 13th birthday.  I limited carbs and stuck to eggs, chicken, and shrimp.

Weight was 228.5 today. I'm leaning out.  

Also, trying halo for the first time, low dose, it's kicking my ass....all I want to do is sleep.  Halo may be a short lived experiment.


----------



## Z28 (Apr 24, 2014)

Back to the gym today for arms, fantastic workout! Feeling strong as hell pounding the food, Pg prop is thee best! Got my bogo order last night Big Thanks to M4 I mean really how the hell can they be beat just cant happen, prices, communication, service and quality all together is something not the common in this industry. I might do a little cardio later just to keep the food moving, tapering down on M4's clen and t3 which were hugely detrimental in my prep. Legs tomorrow. Cant wait!


----------



## lycan Venom (Apr 24, 2014)

Glad to see everyone doing good and working hard. I might not be competing in this contest but I am still challenging myself against you guys. I moved and got 2 night jobs 10pm-7am and have a 1.5hr lunch. Luckily my gym is down the street so i hit it hard! Cant wait to see what we look like by june.

Keep it up guys.


----------



## Sully (Apr 24, 2014)

Week 3, Update #3

Was gonna do legs today, but while I was warming up on the treadmill I had a pain in my left knee that was making it tough to even walk, so I decided to move today to chest, delts and tris. Went as hard as I could, strength was down from being sick and not eating the last 2 days. I switched up the order of my exercises and that helped keep things fresh. Almost felt like a different workout. It was tougher getting a good solid contraction on the pec-deck at the end of the workout than it is at the beginning of my workout, when I usually do it. Had to really concentrate to keep from cheating and using other muscle groups. 

Getting diet back on track. Bout to choke down a half dozen eggs, and gotta hit the store to pick up some chicken.


----------



## Iceman74 (Apr 25, 2014)

Really enjoying the thread, guys... keep up the good work!


----------



## Sully (Apr 25, 2014)

Also, started T3 yesterday @ 25mcg, and T-Bol today at 40mg 2 hours preworkout. Too soon to really have anything to report on either yet. Thanx again Marssel.


----------



## Daniel11 (Apr 25, 2014)

Feels good hitting the gym again.   Legs still hurt.  

I admit though doing a recomp really takes patience.  Results are not overly frantic in short term.  But I seem to be holding weight steady still and getting dryer and leaner. So something is working.

Sweat like a whore in church the last few nights.   Woke up and my pillow and shirt where nasty wet.


----------



## Daniel11 (Apr 25, 2014)

Lil' Sully said:


> Why can't I edit my post?




This! What's up? Gotta be able to fix iThumb typing.


----------



## Sandpig (Apr 25, 2014)

Daniel11 said:


> But I seem to be holding weight steady still and getting dryer and leaner. So something is working.
> 
> .


That's what I would like to see here.

Don't want to drop any more weight. Just want to look better and better.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Dens228 (Apr 25, 2014)

Weighed in today at 227.6.
Three spot measurement was down another 3 mm from last week.

Per the caliper I'm at 9.68% bodyfat which I kind of doubt is that low, but as long as it's dropping I'm not concerned with how accurate it is. 
Abs are coming in. 

Amazing what dropping a few carbs and adding a few drop sets can do.
No cardio, no calorie counting.


----------



## Deerslayer41 (Apr 25, 2014)

Post 2 this week

Bumped up the clen 20mcg today.  Killed back a bis before work.  I'll hit the cardio this evening.  Weight is still staying about the same, but I'm looking leaner and bigger.  I think some diet changes may be coming next week. Everyone keep up the good work.


----------



## AtomAnt (Apr 25, 2014)

Keep it up guys! If you have any new pics, feel free to post! I'd love to see how you all are coming along.


----------



## Z28 (Apr 25, 2014)

Finally getting some of this water and bloat down, I didnt really go to crazy post contest except for sun and mon starting cleaning up the diet cuase I just felt shitty. Weight is about 188 but a ton fuller. Still very conditioned everywhere. Pounding 7 meals and an Intra karboload/pepto pro. Back to cardio 30 min a day till this water and bp stabablizes enough to where Im comfortable. Did legs today for the first time in a 2 weeks felt good. 
I saw Sandpig I always see him at least once a week an man he looks great changing really quick looks a ton better already I was very suprised. Going to start ramping up doses and compounds here for a quick run before I take a nice long break. My hopes are to put on about 20lb and stay very very close to the condition I am now which  might be to good. We will see how it goes and how I repond


----------



## txpipeliner88 (Apr 25, 2014)

Got a chance to meet up with phoe yesterday afternoon. He's a good dude both on and off the boards. I gotta say it was great to meet and train with him. I dnt normally have anyone that trains with me so it was nice to be pushed, first time I have had a sore chest in a while.


----------



## Sully (Apr 25, 2014)

txpipeliner88 said:


> Got a chance to meet up with phoe yesterday afternoon. He's a good dude both on and off the boards. I gotta say it was great to meet and train with him. I dnt normally have anyone that trains with me so it was nice to be pushed, first time I have had a sore chest in a while.



At times I do wish I had a training partner. Especially when they're a good spotter, it allows you a little more freedom to really push your limits safely and get that extra rep or 2 that you may be hesitant to try without them there. 

Been a long time since I had someone in the gym that I would even consider trusting to spot me.


----------



## Sandpig (Apr 25, 2014)

Dens228 said:


> Per the caliper I'm at 9.68% bodyfat which I kind of doubt is that low, but as long as it's dropping I'm not concerned with how accurate it is.


I feel the same way. As long as the # keeps going down.

Just took mine a little while ago and I am at 11.4%

Two weeks ago I was 12.7

I'm extremely happy.


----------



## Sandpig (Apr 25, 2014)

AtomAnt said:


> Keep it up guys! If you have any new pics, feel free to post! I'd love to see how you all are coming along.



I've been wondering what the hell my back looks like now since I can't see the damn thing. lol
Gonna have someone snap a pic and I'll post it up.


----------



## AtomAnt (Apr 25, 2014)

Sandpig said:


> I've been wondering what the hell my back looks like now since I can't see the damn thing. lol
> 
> Gonna have someone snap a pic and I'll post it up.




Just stick the camera between your legs and look under your ass! Hahahaha


----------



## Phoe2006 (Apr 25, 2014)

Just don't catch ur dick, balls, or taint in the pic and try posting it like someone else here


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 26, 2014)

Been training very hard. Today I done chest and arms with a guy I went to school with. He asked me if I would train with him today so was happy too. Done a lot of mixed weight chest work using various techniques (a lot of slow reps).

My diet is 90% clean but having my treats still. I had an Indian takeaway the other night  I have got smaller in the last 2 months due to eating less and hormone usage. But today after training I was very happy with how I looked when I sneaked a quick look in the changing room mirror  Getting leaner and vascularity is coming out.

Hormones are still low but gonna up them a little soon. Looking forward to adding in my adrol sample 

Today I have ate (far from perfect but it's what I ate)...

3 protein pancakes with lemon juice and sugar.

2 high protein yoghurts with some fruit

GYM... Intra = BCAA and Coconut Sugar shake

Protein shake 

Chicken Curry with White Rice

Giant salad with beef and chicken and honey mustard dressing

Oats with goji berries, sultanas and a banana with 2 scoops of chocolate peanut butter protein mixed in.

About to eat some chicken with some broccoli

Last meal will be scrambled eggs (4 whole eggs) with 1 fried onion mixed in with lots of paprika and cayenne pepper.

If I go to bed later than expected I will have a protein shake (strawberry and whipped cream flavor) with milled linseed mixed in.


Supplements today = 4 multi vitamin tabs and 4 fish oil caps and 1 green powder shake.


----------



## Daniel11 (Apr 26, 2014)

Update: 
Put back some of the weight I dropped last week.   Not using scale yet but I can feel it and see it.   
I'm also dryer and some abdominal fat is dropping noticeably.   
Vascularity is getting better and better.   

Recomp is working!


----------



## Phoe2006 (Apr 26, 2014)

Ask texaspipeliner how his back feels tomorrow


----------



## Sandpig (Apr 26, 2014)

Chest and back yesterday with 20 mins of post workout cardio.
Would have done 30 but that's all the time I had.
No work today so I will get in the 30.
Had pizza last night and now it's back to good ole clean food.
Oatmeal with MCT oil and protein powder a little bit ago now off to train.

Hey it's 3am, why not?


----------



## txpipeliner88 (Apr 26, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> Ask texaspipeliner how his back feels tomorrow




Bro the back is some kind of sore this morning. Feels good tho haven't been pushed in a while so it's a much welcome change.
We keel going like this and I am gonna be looking pretty decent by the end of this.


----------



## Sandpig (Apr 26, 2014)

From this morning at 182 lbs

Didn't like the way the back shot came out, although I have no idea what I was expecting.


----------



## yeayadead (Apr 26, 2014)

update:
Hitting shoulders and arms today. Been bartending a festival since thursday so diet has been up and down but sitting at 238. Got one more day of this shit then I'll be able to get the ball back rolling. Very happy with this cycle thus far except for these past couple days dealing with this festival but overall come june 20 should be a big improvement.


----------



## txpipeliner88 (Apr 26, 2014)

@sandpig lookin good brother your a few pounds lighter than what I am sitting at currently but looking leaner than I am. Keep up the good work bro


----------



## MattG (Apr 26, 2014)

Wow Sandpig, youve really been kickin ass huh? Just looked at your pic from a month ago, big difference :headbang:


----------



## AtomAnt (Apr 26, 2014)

Looking great guys! 

Love seeing and hearing about this kind of progress


----------



## Sully (Apr 27, 2014)

Hit the gym late last night , almost 11. Left knee is feeling really unstable and is still bothering me, so I did back instead of legs. Had a good time. Got a really good overall body pump. I think my chest was more pumped than my back was. Vascularity in my arms was really noticeable. I kept getting distracted by it and looking in the mirror, flexing my forearms to accentuate it. All this Tren is really working well! 

And then, all the tool bags that usually show up during the day to get in my way and ruin my workout decided to show up at midnight and ruin my workout. Feels like I can't catch a break sometimes. Enh, fuck em. Did 40 minutes of cardio after lifting. 

Diet was shit yesterday. McD's for breakfast, burger and fries for lunch, and KFC DoubleDown sandwich and wedges for dinner. And still lost a pound this morning! Marssel's T3 is legit, and working well. 

Did cardio and abs today. Keeping food at a minimum today. Couple shakes and some white meat chicken. Gonna do a photo update on Monday I think. 

Looking good Sandpig.


----------



## Sandpig (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks guys. And as I said before, if only I knew about this contest before I started dieting in Jan.

My before pic would have been at 214lbs as opposed to 192.

Guys, I love Tren! Unfortunately I can't tell all the regular folks my secret.

Currently I'm at 40mg's/day. Plus 120 mg's of Test E/week.

There's been a delay on my Easter order so it'll be another week before I can get of the E and switch to Prop. Plus I have T-Bol coming.


----------



## Sandpig (Apr 27, 2014)

Yesterday was Delts and Tr's. Awesome freakin pumps. Trying to limit rest between sets but everyone keeps talking to me about my progress. lol

I may have to switch gyms for the next 8 weeks.

I'm now doing at least 20 mins. of cardio everyday. 
I've decided to go the John Parrillo route and let the cardio do the fat burning alongwith the Tren.

I am now eating over 3000 calories/day. All clean except for Friday night.


----------



## Z28 (Apr 27, 2014)

One week post contest stage weight was 180.0 this am I was 192. I had a few cheats this week nothing to crazy but man everytime I did I looked 9 months pregnant with vieny abbs lol. It was enough for me not to want to cheat lol. Pounding 7 meals all with carbs. Actually get a carb bump today. My weight hasnt really moved in a few days metabo still on fire nights sweats and all!
This am before meal 1 when i woke up


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 27, 2014)

I am leaving the gym today down to the simple fact I can barely walk  I have been 3 days in a row anyway so the cns probably needs a little break. I will train 2moro instead... gonna start training more (5 days every week). Yesterday I trained calves, hams and quads...

Leg Extension- Warm Up
Lying Leg Curl- Warm up
Hip Abductor- Warm up
Rotary Hip Machine= 4 sets of 20 reps going up in weight
Standing Calf Raises in Smith Machine= 3 sets of at least 20 reps pausing at the top. Then I started supersetting these with leg press calf presses about 3 sets of 20 reps on each.
Leg Press Calf Presses... About 4 sets of 15 reps going up in weight and pausing at the bottom. 
Seated Calf Raise... 1 set of 50 reps with 3 plates, 2 sets of 100 reps with 2 plates. I failed on the last set so just kept going till I got to 100 reps.
Seated Leg Curl... 6 sets of 20-12 reps going up in weight to full weight rack. Then 2 drop sets with 5 drops in each one. Starting at full weight rack and moving down. On the last drop set when I finished I quickly put the weight to about 70kg and done as many reps as I got (not many) and pausing in the contracted position.
Leg Press... 3 sets of 100 reps... 2 with 100kg and the final 1 with 120kg. I failed early on the last one but kept going till I got to 100 reps.
Walking lunges for 2 large sets with 7.5kg db's. I basically done short stance to concentrate on quads and performed till I failed then carried on with bodyweight till I was on the fall unable to walk 

I feel good but struggling to sit down and get up stairs now. I enjoy using lots of lighter weight but high reps for legs. Vascularity is really starting to come out in my legs so pleased with that. Still got a long way to go but getting there


----------



## txpipeliner88 (Apr 27, 2014)

Took yesterday off cause I was on the road for a bit. It's a good thing though cause it felt like a had a board stapes to my back damn thing was so tight all day whew. If I keep hittin the gym with phoe like this my body is only gonna have two choices either grow or break.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Apr 27, 2014)

txpipeliner88 said:


> Took yesterday off cause I was on the road for a bit. It's a good thing though cause it felt like a had a board stapes to my back damn thing was so tight all day whew. If I keep hittin the gym with phoe like this my body is only gonna have two choices either grow or break.



Ha-ha wait til next week we'll hit back and shoulders on the same day. Everyone should do deadlifts. Glad you appreciate it and you'll definitely grow. Although I've had many people break who've worked out with me. Enjoy your time off.


----------



## Deerslayer41 (Apr 27, 2014)

Update 3

No lifting for me today.  All I did was a 30 run outside.  It's family day today.  I feel like I look the best I ever have right now.  Sitting at 203 this morning, abs are there.   Everyone is doing an awesome jobs.   I'll have a pic to post next week.  Enjoy your weekend


----------



## Dens228 (Apr 27, 2014)

What a day, went to my gym basement to workout, sump pump was out.....emergency sprint to Home Depot, back, replaced, time to go freeze my ass off at my sons baseball game. Back home for the workout, now about to leave for two passing league football games...............who needs to diet with all this running around...


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 28, 2014)

I tried approx. 50mcg hexarelin today and it wiped me out  I fell asleep for a few hours and woke up about 11:30pm  I have only just started it and using 33mcg most shots (3 per day). I feel a big difference with the slightly higher dose... relaxation turns to tiredness but it's an amazing feeling just not productive!

I woke up and made a nice meal. Do you guys (when you were a kid) do eggs and soldiers in the US? It's were you dip toast into the partly boiled egg. Anyway I had 4 whole eggs with 2 pieces of toast with a side of fried onions, tomatoes and a little cheese.

I never follow a diet plan but just go on feel but gonna draw one up and live by it so I am 100%. 

Plus guys you know I am serious when I do cardio. I done the rowing machine in the gym the other day and that's the first cardio I have done in a very long time! I plan to do high intensity cardio for a short period after every workout now. I prefer the rowing machine as it's a good workout in itself


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 28, 2014)

I should add when I say I don't do much cardio obviously I train fast some days so that's cardio in itself. But literally if you count every cardio piece (including running out side) I have done about 3 hours of cardio in the last 5 years  

It's 2am and I wish I could go the gym now!!!


----------



## Sandpig (Apr 28, 2014)

Quads and Bi's yesterday followed by 30 mins of cardio.

Using treadmill at 2.5% incline and working my way up to 3.8 mph by the end of the session.

Cardio is starting to get easier but I still don't like it.


----------



## Daniel11 (Apr 28, 2014)

Catching up on sleep.  

Hitting delts and tris later.  

Weight is under.  Was 211 today but I under ate the last 2 weeks.  Feel flat.  Time to fill in again. Maybe a nice cheat day would be good.


----------



## Sully (Apr 28, 2014)

Weighed 248 this morning. Started at about 265. First time I've been under 250 in quite a few years. Down about 17lbs total since the start of the contest. And, I've been getting a lot of comments from people about how much weight I've lost. Apparently it's getting noticeable. 

Did legs today. Left knee pain is still bothering me, so I went super low weight and really high reps. Most exercises were in the 40-50 rep range. Not sure what's going on with my knee. Might have to get it looked at soon. I said I'd do a photo update today, but I'm stuck running around with the g/f all day. Gonna try and get it done tomorrow morning.


----------



## Magnus82 (Apr 28, 2014)

Great job Sully!  Might have to put some tb-500 in that knee.


----------



## AtomAnt (Apr 29, 2014)

Sully, that is sick brother! Keep it up!!!!!


----------



## Sully (Apr 29, 2014)

Magnus82 said:


> Great job Sully!  Might have to put some tb-500 in that knee.



I've run it before with mixed results. Pretty sure the last batch of it I ordered was bunk. I'm just worn out with the whole peptide industry at the moment. You just never know what you're getting in those little vials. It's way too sketchy for me to spend any more money on for quite a while.


----------



## Sully (Apr 29, 2014)

And I appreciate the encouragement guys. Hope everyone else is getting the results that they wanted too.


----------



## txpipeliner88 (Apr 29, 2014)

Had another great work out with phoe dudes a beast. I'm up 5lbs from last week but looking leaner in the mirror so we will see what happens. Got a little something in from m4b over the weekend and proceeded tear that open and get it started. I'm looking forward to seeing what the tren does to me.


----------



## Sandpig (Apr 29, 2014)

Actually put on a couple pounds in the past couple days. Not sure if my plan is backfiring on me and I'm eating too many carbs.
Probably just water.

I'll find out Friday when I check my bodyfat again. I'll make adjustments if I have too.

Starting to switch some of my carbs from starchy to fibrous. Problem is, I hate veggies. I can do green beans but that will get old quick.

Anyway, 45 mins. of cardio yesterday. Could've kept going, but I don't want to burn myself out.


----------



## Dens228 (Apr 29, 2014)

Today was decline, pulldowns, t-bar, laterals, shrugs, and calves........40 minutes, quick pace....fat is slowly dropping but strength is going up....that's a good thing!


----------



## Sully (Apr 30, 2014)

Week 4, Update #2

Legs are incredibly sore today from yesterday's workout. Haven't been sore the day after like this in quite a while. Did chest, tris and delts at the gym today. Mixed up the order of the exercises again. Each time I do that it's like a whole new workout. Messes with my strength as well. Hit side laterals last and my reps were way down on them compared to my usual number of sets and reps. Started throwing in incline db presses a few weeks ago, and it's starting to show in my upper pec area. 

Food has been down the last few days. G/f seems to have a million errands that we just have to go run together. I'd trade her for dog if I could. Haven't weighed myself, will do again this coming weekend. Trying to stay off the scale so I don't get obsessive. Vascularity is improving during workouts. Midsection feels fatter though.

 Having a hard time keeping my pants up lately. Gonna wait to update the wardrobe till after I get to where I want to be, though. Till then, I'm just gonna be looking like shit in all my clothes with my jeans all bunched up at the waist and t-shirts all looking too big. 

Keep up the hard work guys.


----------



## Sandpig (Apr 30, 2014)

Chest and back yesterday followed by 36 minutes of cardio.

Cardio was a little tougher yesterday than it has been. I may have pushed the intensity too far on Monday by going up to 4 mph. Guess I just wasn't ready for that.
Loving the bump in carbs. I'm full and vascular. Well vascular at times. Other times I look watery.
I'm not stressing with seven weeks to go. I will cut the carbs back in a few weeks if I need too.

Again, if it weren't for this contest, I'd be content with my fat % already.


----------



## Daniel11 (Apr 30, 2014)

Update: weight holding pretty steady at 215.  Drying up dropping a bit of fat and getting vascular in new spots.


----------



## txpipeliner88 (May 1, 2014)

Haven't slept since yesterday got a call to test back home so drove all night straight to test facility passed test but feel absolutely terrible right now only able to eat a few chicken wings and a half a burrito all day :-/. Will definitely be feeling this set back for a few days.


----------



## Sandpig (May 1, 2014)

Hams, Calves and abs yesterday. Followed by 40 mins of cardio.

I think I handle upping the incline on the treadmill better than bumping up the speed right now for added intensity.

Did a three exercise rotation (Trisets) for calves. Did three rounds of them non stop.
So technically 9 sets non stop without any rest.

That was painful. But hopefully does some good for my puny ass calves.

Today is cardio only and I am going to try HIT. Think I will try sprints in my street. In the dark too.


----------



## txpipeliner88 (May 1, 2014)

Got orientation today followed by gym, baseball and then gonna take a little hottie I met the other day out. All this damn test I got flowing through me is making me consider women I never would go after just to get a little. Will update again this evening .


----------



## Phoe2006 (May 1, 2014)

txpipeliner88 said:


> Got orientation today followed by gym, baseball and then gonna take a little hottie I met the other day out. All this damn test I got flowing through me is making me consider women I never would go after just to get a little. Will update again this evening .



Naked pics in post your own chick thread are always welcome and believe me I banged some chicks that I would've never banged otherwise just wait til the tren kicks in then your screwed. You'll be like I wonder what that fatty would look like with my cock in her mouth. Plus you'll realize the bigger ones are more willing to experiment try anal, 3ways, etc.


----------



## txpipeliner88 (May 1, 2014)

I got one chick I'll put up over there


----------



## Deerslayer41 (May 1, 2014)

Update 1 this week.

Got a great arm workout this morning.  It's been a rough week, haven't gotten much sleep at the firehouse and my work outs haven't been the best.  The diet is still going good but I think carbs will be dropping coming up.  Keep up the good work everyone.


----------



## Sully (May 1, 2014)

*Photo update*

Week 4, Update #2

I'm gonna go back in time and show everyone where I started at last year, when the contest started and where I'm at today. Hopefully I'll get to looking as good as some of u guys eventually. 

This is last September, maybe October @ 290 lbs. And about 6 months before this I was up as high as 325. It was bad. Really bad.


----------



## Sully (May 1, 2014)

*Photo update*

Here's me when the contest started a few weeks ago @ 265lbs.


----------



## txpipeliner88 (May 1, 2014)

Bro you are looking freakin awesome delts are coming in nicely so are the bi/tri combo keep up the hard work my man


----------



## Sully (May 1, 2014)

*Photo update*

This morning @250lbs. Pretty drastic difference, I think.


----------



## Phoe2006 (May 1, 2014)

Looking drastically different keep it up bro


----------



## AtomAnt (May 1, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> Looking drastically different keep it up bro



x2 HellYeah! Awesome work lil' sully


----------



## Sully (May 1, 2014)

I've still got a long way to go, but I feel like I'm closer to where I want to be than I ever have before. I really appreciate all the help and encouragement from everyone here. 

Yesterday did cardio and abs. Legs are still sore as shit. Bout to head to the gym and do back and cardio. Gonna go eat dinner with my mom and her husband tonight, so other than a shake after the gym I prolly won't eat anything else till dinner. Mom always goes overboard cooking, and I hate to make her feel bad. 

Keep up the good work guys.


----------



## Deerslayer41 (May 1, 2014)

Sully, you are kicking ass brother.  Keep it up.


----------



## Sully (May 1, 2014)

Deerslayer41 said:


> Update 1 this week.
> 
> Got a great arm workout this morning.  It's been a rough week, haven't gotten much sleep at the firehouse and my work outs haven't been the best.  The diet is still going good but I think carbs will be dropping coming up.  Keep up the good work everyone.



I know how you feel bro. We've been running our asses off as well. Must be contagious. But, you know what they say. Their stupidity is our job security! Stay safe out there bro.


----------



## Daniel11 (May 2, 2014)

Update: jello legs

Leg ext 4 x 8 (40sec rest)
Leg press (low narrow) 4 x 20 (40 sec rest)
Leg press (high) 4 x 8 (40 sec rest)
Super set: 4x
1. Leg ext x20
2. Walking lunges 15/side

Calves:
Seated raise 4 x 8
Donkey raise 4 x 8-drop-drop

My buddy saw my calves today at work, I was wearing shorts.  He said "dude your veins have veins, crazy"


----------



## Sandpig (May 2, 2014)

Looking good, Sully. Keep it up!


----------



## Sandpig (May 2, 2014)

HIT Cardio yesterday for the first time in many years.

Shit, that was F'n tough.

I sweat more in 15 minutes than I do doing normal cardio for 45. And I've actually been pushing the "normal" cardio pretty hard. St least so I thought.

Decided to use the stationary bike at the gym as opposed to running sprints in the road. As an old guy who sdoes floor covering for a living, I figured it would be better for my knees.

I used the Layne Norton protocol although I will admit, I couldn't use the bike at the absolute highest level. Dr. Layne Norton’s Best Damn Cardio Humanly Possible in 15 Minutes | Fitocracy Knowledge Center

Weight was holding steady at 184 after gaining a few lbs. Today back down to 182. Probably cause I dropped the carbs on the last two meals last night as I get ready for today's cheat.


----------



## Dens228 (May 2, 2014)

Weighed in this morning at 224.7, pretty big drop.
Per calipers I'm at 8.39% body fat......no way but I'll take it!
Caliper measurement was down another 4 mm.  Strength is still maintaining or going up.


----------



## AtomAnt (May 2, 2014)

Nice leg session Daniel!

Sandpig, keep busting it on the cardio... it is the devlil in disguise, but it has to be done

Awesome progress so far Dens!


----------



## Z28 (May 2, 2014)

You guys are all kicking ass, awesome! everyone is doin work even with all of our personal issues! 

I feel sorry for all you guys doin all this cardio,dieting, not eating much
cuase I can't eat enough food! I really dont have a feel for cheats cuase Im so satisfied eating almost 2 cups a rice a meal!
It does seem like all I do is prep the food cook and sit at my kitchen table eating. With 7 meals a day its just about every 2 hrs, by the time Im done I have to start cooking the next meal!
Sorry guys! 
We all go to 5 guys or something and report how much we ate for a reward!

Aint this fun, Thanks again M4
O yea Im almost 2 weeks in on my low dose prop/primo/npp/dbol/proviron is starting to kick in, getting dryer on some days but still holding water probably from the contest and body still getting used to all the carbs. I'm up to 203 in the day time thats 20lb over when I started M4s contest. Still vieny,abbs defined. But definitly some water too which I will take, I was so dry for so long pre contest. Getting stronger by the day, feel like a bulldozer in the gym.

My plan is when is blast and cruise this whole year. when I cruise I stay on my script cyp 200 a week stay on primo and proviron Im hoping these compounds dont mess with bloods much and keep the estro down with out taking lots of ai. When blasting keep same stuff and add prop,npp,dbol for 4-6 weeks then cruise back for 4-6 weeks.
I think I can stay relativly lean doing this and put on good quality muscle although at a slower pace.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Z28 (May 2, 2014)

Also training 5 days a week with 2 leg days, they are by far my weakest bodypart
and yes I'm still doing liss cardio 30 min 7 days right now to help take the water down and keep BP down as well. But not am fasted anymore. And no fatburners


----------



## Z28 (May 2, 2014)

I had used M4s clen and T3 for my prep and it works very very well! Dint go high with dose either I think for the last 2 weeks the most I went to was 80mcg clen and 50mcg T3, most of the time it was almost half that


----------



## txpipeliner88 (May 2, 2014)

Finally was able to go in to the gym today only for an hr but I'll hit again this afternoon once the ex picks up the kids. Hit chest and tri today. Gonna be hard pressed to push myself as hard as phoe did but Finn give it hell. Gonna see if I can talk my brother I to coming and hitting it with me that way I have a spotter


----------



## txpipeliner88 (May 2, 2014)

Also forgot to add weights down to 180 in the dot but I swear this us the best I have ever looked even compared to when I was up to 190


----------



## Phoe2006 (May 2, 2014)

TX just keep pressing through it and using workouts I put you through and I'm sure you'll be fine.


----------



## AtomAnt (May 2, 2014)

Z28 said:


> I had used M4s clen and T3 for my prep and it works very very well! Dint go high with dose either I think for the last 2 weeks the most I went to was 80mcg clen and 50mcg T3, most of the time it was almost half that



I have some on the way right now


----------



## txpipeliner88 (May 3, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> TX just keep pressing through it and using workouts I put you through and I'm sure you'll be fine.




Thank bro I appreciate all the help you gave me.


----------



## Phoe2006 (May 3, 2014)

txpipeliner88 said:


> Thank bro I appreciate all the help you gave me.



Sure we'll meet up again and I'll get to fail one of ur welds lol. Don't know where I'm headed next but I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Sandpig (May 3, 2014)

Weight holding at 182 this morning even after last nights cheat.

Down.7% in BF this week. Very happy considering I bumped up the carbs and Cals. Due to that I'm holding a little more water than in the pic I posted last week. So I was a bit worried I had gone too far.

Yesterday was Chest and back and I went back to my old looser style of training. Why? Probably more mental than anything so that I could use more weight. Followed that with 15 mins of HIT cardio again.

Tren dosage is at 60mgs/day now. Just got my vials from the Easter sale due to the mix up. I'll be getting off the Test E and starting Prop on Monday.

Hoping my T-Bol and Proviron get here soon.


----------



## Deerslayer41 (May 3, 2014)

No gym for me today,  taking the kids to my friends sons 1st birthday party.  Hope I can control myself around all the food. Meveryone hqve a good weekend.


----------



## Dens228 (May 3, 2014)

Great workout today........
All my work sets start at the heaviest weight then I drop the weight each set for three total sets to failure.  I also don't lock out and keep constant tension throughout the set.

Leg Press, 12 reps, 15 reps, bigger drop, 27 reps.
Seated Leg curls, 13 reps, 16 reps, 22 reps
Dumbell Curls, 10 reps, 11 reps, last set was drop set, 5 second rep, 16 reps total
Lying Rolling DB extensions, 10 reps, 12 reps, 15 reps, never did these before.
Abs, crunches to failure.

Sweating beyond belief, wobbly legs afterwards.

I go at a quick pace, entire workout was about 45 minutes.


----------



## txpipeliner88 (May 3, 2014)

Sandpig and dens y'all are kicking ass.....deerslayer I'm in the same boat as you this morning. Very good friend of mine is getting hitched and the grooms men are throwing a little BBQ skeet shoot today for him. Gonna be massive amounts of food. I am so looking forward to this.

Side note wasn't able to eat all afternoon yesterday. I had eaten some shrimp for lunch and though I am slightly allergic to them I can normally handle a couple. These tore me up and I was basically a walking balloon for a few hours following. So I definitely need to eat a ton today to make up for that.


----------



## Z28 (May 3, 2014)

damm pipeliner that sounds like a real good time BBQ food AND skeet shooting hell yea!
Have fun


----------



## Sully (May 3, 2014)

Week 4, Update #3

Weight holding steady at 248 today. 

Yesterday was legs. Felt like I was getting sick all day yesterday. Went to the gym and started my workout, and after every set I ran to the restroom feeling like I was gonna puke, but never did. Not sure what was going on with that. My blood sugar felt low yesterday. I don't have anything to check it at home, though. I had that shaky, foggy headed feeling all day. Strength was way down. I got through about 4 exercises and had to go home. Ate, took a nap, ate again, took another nap and felt somewhat better. 

Measured my blood sugar this morning when I got to work. Hadn't eaten since 8:30 last night, and it was 73 @ 7:00 this morning. Right in range. Feeling better today. Body might just have been telling me I needed a rest day? 

Gonna do cardio and abs in a few minutes. My damn abs are still sore from working them 3 days ago, so this is gonna suck. 

Bumping T3 up to 50mcg from 25. Everything else is gonna stay the same. Haven't lost any weight this week, but got several compliments on how much slimmer I look. Think I might get the tape measure out tomorrow and see where I'm at compared to the start. 

Keep up the good work guys.


----------



## Daniel11 (May 3, 2014)

Update:
Upped T3 to 25-50/day 
Dropped Test C.  Only using Prop now for test.

Also running my secret weapon for next 14 days.  Will post a picture later of said secret.


----------



## Sandpig (May 4, 2014)

182 this morning. According to my home scale, I was 187 last night before going to bed.:sFun_duh2: Not so sure about that.

Anyway yesterday was Delts and Tri's. Right from warm up set one. I had a great pump and the veins were popping. Great workout.

Trensomnia F'n with me today. I've been up since 1:45 am. Oh well, at least today is Sunday. I will get a least one nap in somewhere.


----------



## Dens228 (May 4, 2014)

Sandpig said:


> 182 this morning. According to my home scale, I was 187 last night before going to bed.:sFun_duh2: Not so sure about that.
> 
> Anyway yesterday was Delts and Tri's. Right from warm up set one. I had a great pump and the veins were popping. Great workout.
> 
> Trensomnia F'n with me today. I've been up since 1:45 am. Oh well, at least today is Sunday. I will get a least one nap in somewhere.



I love me a good nap......LOL


----------



## Sully (May 4, 2014)

Sandpig said:


> Trensomnia F'n with me today. I've been up since 1:45 am. Oh well, at least today is Sunday. I will get a least one nap in somewhere.



I love my midday naps right after my post workout meal! It fucks with my sleep at night a little bit, but it's some of the best sleep I get on a daily basis anymore. 2-2.5 hours on the couch and I feel like a new man!


----------



## Daniel11 (May 4, 2014)

No workout yesterday.  But did spend many hours with a sander.  I'm actually sure from the work.  

Shoulders and tri's later.  

And it's food prep day.


----------



## Z28 (May 4, 2014)

Sandpig said:


> 182 this morning. According to my home scale, I was 187 last night before going to bed.:sFun_duh2: Not so sure about that.
> 
> Anyway yesterday was Delts and Tri's. Right from warm up set one. I had a great pump and the veins were popping. Great workout.
> 
> Trensomnia F'n with me today. I've been up since 1:45 am. Oh well, at least today is Sunday. I will get a least one nap in somewhere.


Hey bud dont go by weight at different times, we change all day depending on water, food and digestion rates. Just use the am as soon as you wake is best becuase thats the only time of day where all the conditions are the same. Most people will have 5-10lb higher at night then that number even with less food coming in. Water is 8lb a gallon.
Trnsomnia sucks dont it! Im sleeping like a baby now! Its finally out my system!



Lil' Sully said:


> I love my midday naps right after my post workout meal! It fucks with my sleep at night a little bit, but it's some of the best sleep I get on a daily basis anymore. 2-2.5 hours on the couch and I feel like a new man!


Damm 2hr nap! That is so nice aint it!


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 4, 2014)

I added oral winny to my hormones. So right now on...

20mg test p, 30mg mast p, 40mg tren a and 50mg winny per day. Although I missed my shots last night. The night before I upped to 50mg tren a but it doesn't really agree with me so I will stay at 40mg


----------



## Z28 (May 4, 2014)

Elvia1023 said:


> I added oral winny to my hormones. So right now on...
> 
> 20mg test p, 30mg mast p, 40mg tren a and 50mg winny per day. Although I missed my shots last night. The night before I upped to 50mg tren a but it doesn't really agree with me so I will stay at 40mg


my favorite stack right there, used that 8 weeks pre contest the changes were insane, strength stayed or gained, all muscle stayed all while pretty much no carbs about 1600 cals with once a week big  carb refeeds or cheats. some of those meals would put me up 10lb the next am but 2 days later I would be 2 lbs less than baseline 7lb less by end of week.
If your not competing those doses are perfect in my opinion no need for more.

You gonna be melting the fat be dry and hard,  have fun man


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 4, 2014)

Z28 said:


> my favorite stack right there, used that 8 weeks pre contest the changes were insane, strength stayed or gained, all muscle stayed all while pretty much no carbs about 1600 cals with once a week big  carb refeeds or cheats. some of those meals would put me up 10lb the next am but 2 days later I would be 2 lbs less than baseline 7lb less by end of week.
> If your not competing those doses are perfect in my opinion no need for more.
> 
> You gonna be melting the fat be dry and hard,  have fun man



Thanks matey  I don't compete but not one who thinks if you don't compete it is wrong to take higher amounts. Most of my mates don't compete and they take huge amounts. I don't have any limits but as you say more isn't really needed especially for my current goals. I am adding in 300mg test e per week soon dosed 150mg tues and fri. But I think I will stay at those doses and not change. Although after winny I will do Adrol for about 2-3 weeks at 50-100mg per day. I like to have breaks in between orals but as we only have 7 weeks left I will just carry on but will have a break afterwards.


----------



## Sandpig (May 5, 2014)

My naps usually only last about 15 minutes or so. Well I don't actually time them. lol
I'm sure they're longer some days.


----------



## Sandpig (May 5, 2014)

My naps usually only last about 15 minutes or so. Well I don't actually time them. lol
I'm sure they're longer some days.


----------



## Deerslayer41 (May 5, 2014)

Here's a little progress pic.


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 5, 2014)

I got paid so I went food shopping. I have also bought quite a lot of stuff online (got a good deal). My shopping list looks like this...

Whey Isolate
Micellar Casein
Citrulline Malate
Taurine
BCAA's
Fish Oil

Organic Cold Pressed Argan Oil
Chia Seeds
Dark Chocolate made with coconut sugar

Green Tea Powder
Huperzine A

Chicken
Steak
Frozen Cod
Strawberries
Blueberries
Pineapple
Rice
Cereal
Broccoli
Asparagus
Cottage Cheese
Low Fat Yoghurt


----------



## Sandpig (May 5, 2014)

Looks like I've got my first set back here. I have caught the cold that my son has had for the past week.
Oh well, shit happens.

Yesterday was supposed to be quads and bis. But instead I dropped the Bis and did calves.
I'm gonna try not to use wrist straps unless I need them on back day. That should be plenty of bicep stimulation for one of my strong points.

If you count the pyramid sets I did on the leg press, I did close to twenty sets for quads. I haven't done that much in probably twenty years.
Needless to say, post workout cardio was conventional style for 45 minutes. No way I was doing HIT after that.

Everyone have a great week.


----------



## Sandpig (May 5, 2014)

Looks like I've got my first set back here. I have caught the cold that my son has had for the past week.
Oh well, shit happens.

Yesterday was supposed to be quads and bis. But instead I dropped the Bis and did calves.
I'm gonna try not to use wrist straps unless I need them on back day. That should be plenty of bicep stimulation for one of my strong points.

If you count the pyramid sets I did on the leg press, I did close to twenty sets for quads. I haven't done that much in probably twenty years.
Needless to say, post workout cardio was conventional style for 45 minutes. No way I was doing HIT after that.

Everyone have a great week.


----------



## Sandpig (May 5, 2014)

BTW, I was talking/texting with Jay Cutler yesterday. He's hasn't been around much lately but he's going to help me down the stretch.

I kinda know what I'm doing but as I said before, I'm at the point where I don't really want to go any lower on the scale. So his input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Dens228 (May 5, 2014)

Sandpig said:


> BTW, I was talking/texting with Jay Cutler yesterday. He's hasn't been around much lately but he's going to help me down the stretch.
> 
> I kinda know what I'm doing but as I said before, I'm at the point where I don't really want to go any lower on the scale. So his input would be greatly appreciated.



The Bears QB looks a little soft so I don't know how much help he's going to be able to give you!  

I spent a lot of time on my feet yesterday coaching and yard work.  Lower back paying for it today.
I'm also holding a bit of water, I'm sure it was the sub sandwich.  

Today was, same program as my last post, listed sets to failure.

Decline bench  9 reps, 12 reps, 25 reps
Med grip pulldowns  6 reps, 9 reps, 13 reps
T-bar   7 reps, 9 reps, 13 reps
Laterals  12 reps, 16 reps, 12 reps, just ran out of gas!
Leg press calf, rest pause for 13 reps, rest pause for 14 reps, straight set of partial reps for 23 reps.

Then I spent several minutes stretching out the lower back.


----------



## Dens228 (May 5, 2014)

Also, this Thursday I'm dropping equi and adding Mast P, on May 23rd I'm adding Var.    I am only doing Halo 10 mg pre workout from here on out until it's gone so for a couple more weeks.


----------



## txpipeliner88 (May 5, 2014)

A little progress


----------



## Sandpig (May 5, 2014)

Nice job, TX.


----------



## txpipeliner88 (May 5, 2014)

Thanks sandpig I'm no where near as cut as you but still giving it hell.


----------



## Phoe2006 (May 5, 2014)

TX you gotta start somewhere


----------



## txpipeliner88 (May 5, 2014)

Thanks phoe, gonna keep pushing after this is over and see if I can close that 80 lb gap you got on me.


----------



## Phoe2006 (May 6, 2014)

Ha-ha I've been trying to cut some more weight it'll take you some time but you'll get there.


----------



## AtomAnt (May 6, 2014)

Making progress Tx! Keep at it brother!

dens, you'll like the mast/var combo.  It seems to really harden me up and make a for a more dense look


----------



## txpipeliner88 (May 6, 2014)

Thanks AtomAnt I a appreciate it.


----------



## Daniel11 (May 6, 2014)

Having some gyno issues.  Need to get on that ASAP.  
Gonna up my Asin and order Prami or Caber. 

Funny how much more noticeable it is as you get lower and lower in BF and dry out.  It has less space to hide out.


----------



## MattG (May 6, 2014)

Daniel11 said:


> Having some gyno issues.  Need to get on that ASAP.
> Gonna up my Asin and order Prami or Caber.
> 
> Funny how much more noticeable it is as you get lower and lower in BF and dry out.  It has less space to hide out.



What are you taking? For me any time that happens letro is the best...even better when coupled with raloxifene. Adex and aromasin dont really shrink nothing up for me personally. 3 times now letro has saved the day, and past 2 of those with ralox was even faster...lima bean size down to bb size and absolutely not visible at all in a month or less


----------



## Daniel11 (May 6, 2014)

Asin and Tamox.  But I'm also running Tren.  

Might throw in some Letro if I can't get it down in 2 weeks.


----------



## MattG (May 6, 2014)

Word. Yeah those last 2 i spoke of were brought on by tren. The letro/ralox combo took care of it...however i also dropped tren so i cant vouch for them working if you keep on with the tren from my experience. Gyno scares me bro.lol once its visibly there im like fuck this shit, and drop what i know is causing it and shrink it up. I should just drop the 5 g's and get my glands removed so i can cycle anything i want


----------



## Daniel11 (May 6, 2014)

The thought has crossed my mind.  More than once.


----------



## Sandpig (May 6, 2014)

txpipeliner88 said:


> Thanks sandpig I'm no where near as cut as you but still giving it hell.


I actually smoothed out a little since I took that pic from upping my carbs. As I said I refuse to go below 180.

I'm sure it's mostly water though so I'm not worried about it.


----------



## Sandpig (May 6, 2014)

Daniel11 said:


> Having some gyno issues.  Need to get on that ASAP.
> Gonna up my Asin and order Prami or Caber.
> 
> Funny how much more noticeable it is as you get lower and lower in BF and dry out.  It has less space to hide out.



Exactly what's going on with me too. I've had it for years from the first time I ran Super DMZ with no AI.

I've had Letro sitting around that I got from one of M4's sales.
I was using a 1/4 tab EOD as my AI. Now I'm using a whole tab daily.

Since I've had it for so long, I'm not sure it's gonna help.


----------



## Sandpig (May 6, 2014)

So as I mentioned yesterday, I've caught the cold that my son has. Good news is , so far I can still breathe.

So yesterday I backed off the cardio a bit and only did 30 minutes on the treadmill.


----------



## Dens228 (May 6, 2014)

Sandpig said:


> So as I mentioned yesterday, I've caught the cold that my son has. Good news is , so far I can still breathe.
> 
> So yesterday I backed off the cardio a bit and only did 30 minutes on the treadmill.



I feel for you, my son has been fighting a cold all week, just hit me yesterday.

On a side note I'm dropping the halo,...was going to tough it out but I can't be fighting the need to nap every waking hour........lol.

That and the cold just make for long miserable days at work. It'll give me a nice break from orals prior to the var.

The last month of the contest will be....
Tren A 525/wk
Test prop 350/wk
Mast P 350/wk
Var 40/day


----------



## Sully (May 6, 2014)

Week 5, Update #1

Felt like shit the last few days. Strength has been down, felling tired constantly, lethargic, not sleeping well at night, headaches, stomach constantly feeling irritated, and not having much of an appetite. Still getting as much out of my workouts as I can, even though it's tough when I feel like shit. 

Not sure what's causing it. Could be the T3? I upped the dose to 50 mcg/day a few days ago. I know it can cause some of the symptoms I'm experiencing , but i wouldn't think all of them at once. 

Yesterday was back and bis. Strength was down, so I went extra light and hit more reps. Took most lifts into the 30-40 rep range when I could. Overall, it was a decent workout. I was exhausted when I got done lifting, and could barely walk on the treadmill at a slow pace without losing my breath. Managed to get in 20 of my usual 40 minutes, before my legs just turned to jello and could barely even walk to my truck. 

Scale days no weight loss last few days, but pants are feeling looser, and down another notch on my work belt. I can make out a big vein running up my bicep almost all day now. Noticed it this morning when I had a hand on the counter while brushing my teeth. I even started to notice some vascularity in my calves  while I was sitting on the toilet yesterday. 

Working today, so cardio and abs only. 

Diet has been all over the place since I've not been feeling great. Having a hard time getting food down most days. Couple days ago I drank a shake and ate a chicken breast for the whole day. Even just looking at food makes me a little sick to my stomach. I'm sure the lack of food is a big contributor to my strength being way down, too.


----------



## Sully (May 6, 2014)

Could the Tbol be causing the appetite issues? Just thought of that.


----------



## Sandpig (May 6, 2014)

Hey Sully. Nothing better than seeing new veins, huh?


----------



## Sully (May 7, 2014)

It's definitely good. Earlier I got to thinking about the last time I weighed what I do now, and it's probably been about 10 years ago. I got to looking at some pics from about that time that I found hanging on the wall at the firehouse, and even at the same weight, I looked so much fatter then than I do now. And if my memory serves me, and it usually doesn't, my waist line was at least 2 inches bigger then than it is now. 

I've had 2 very distinct and very opposite body shapes at the exact same weight, almost a decade apart. Even though I'm still pretty thick around the midsection now, I've got the start of a good tapered V-shape. Back then i was much more pear shaped. 

Honestly, I wish I had found AAS and the dedication I have for training back then. I could have spent the last 7-8 years enjoying the body I've always wanted, instead of being 33 and having to kill myself in the hopes of someday having that.


----------



## Sandpig (May 7, 2014)

Dropped a pound. Down to 181.
Still eating about 30-40 grams of carbs per meal but I had cut my # of meals back to 6 from 7. 
Gonna eat 7 today.
Changed my routine again. Must be the F'n diet causing me to keep changing it.
Anyway after reading Emeric's thread on Pro Muscle, I decided to start hitting everything 2x's per week.
That's the way I trained back in the 80's when I put on most of my size.
Volume won't be as high as it was then though.

Yesterday was chest, frt. and med. delts plus tri's. Really good short, intense workout.
Then followed with 30 mins. on the treadmill.


----------



## txpipeliner88 (May 7, 2014)

Been on night shift all week and my but is dog tired. Had a great day yesterday hit chest and back and the day before hit bi/tri. Gina take today off to get some sleep making the switch to nights has been brutal.


----------



## txpipeliner88 (May 8, 2014)

On a side note starting to get some separation from delts to bi/tri. I have found that I carry weight in my upper chest and the tren is really helping to let me get a good idea of where I am really at there. Abs and midsection is getting more defined every morning and I have to say I haven't looked this good ever. Went to a couples wedding shower yesterday and was complimented on my build. (I'm not nearly where most of y'all are but for my little circle of friends I am the stoutest)


----------



## Daniel11 (May 8, 2014)

I'm getting the recomp depression.  Meaning the changes are not as dramatic as when cutting or bulking.  The slow changes are testing my patience.  Some days I feel like I am looking great then I feel flat then I feel bloated then I feel fat then repeat.  Lol.  

At least I'm getting tan.


----------



## yeayadead (May 8, 2014)

Blasted shoulders and arms earlier weight is up to 240 and very satisfied with how the gains are coming. Thinkin about adding a little drol in next week for 4 weeks before jumping back on trn to trim down. Anybody has Opinions on Drol and using it for mass alongside Npp and T Enath.


----------



## AtomAnt (May 8, 2014)

Daniel11 said:


> I'm getting the recomp depression.  Meaning the changes are not as dramatic as when cutting or bulking.  The slow changes are testing my patience.  Some days I feel like I am looking great then I feel flat then I feel bloated then I feel fat then repeat.  Lol.
> 
> At least I'm getting tan.




Why bit just go for the straight cut then, get shredded to the bone!


----------



## Sandpig (May 8, 2014)

Daniel11 said:


> I'm getting the recomp depression.  Meaning the changes are not as dramatic as when cutting or bulking.  The slow changes are testing my patience.  Some days I feel like I am looking great then I feel flat then I feel bloated then I feel fat then repeat.  Lol.
> 
> At least I'm getting tan.



I hear ya there.
But some days when I'm holding a little more water than others and the veins are not popping, I think it's fat.


----------



## Sandpig (May 8, 2014)

yeayadead said:


> Blasted shoulders and arms earlier weight is up to 240 and very satisfied with how the gains are coming. Thinkin about adding a little drol in next week for 4 weeks before jumping back on trn to trim down. Anybody has Opinions on Drol and using it for mass alongside Npp and T Enath.



Drol for mass? Sure add it in. 50-100 mgs/day

But for this transformation? I wouldn't use it cause for me it causes to much water retention/bloat.


----------



## Sandpig (May 8, 2014)

Weight is 182.
Yesterday was Back, traps and bis followed by 30 mins of the treadmill.
Crazy ass pumps as I'm keeping rest between sets down to about 40 secs.

On single arm exercises, I'm just alternating arms non stop till I finish all my sets.

Still have this cold but I don't think I'm going to get knocked down by it 100%.


----------



## Sully (May 8, 2014)

Week 5, Update #2

I think I figured out why I'm having trouble eating.  Pretty sure I've got some sort of bowel obstruction. I've barely had a bowel movement in the last 3 days, and when I do it's barely a rabbit pellet. Just chugged a bottle of magnesium citrate, and I'm working on a gallon of non concentrated unfiltered apple juice. And I've got a couple enema kits in the bathroom if that fails. If I can get this cleared, I'm probably going to lose a few pounds just in waste. Hopefully this will get my digestive tract back on schedule and let me get back to eating properly. 

Keep up the good work guys. Sounds like a lot of ya'll are making really solid gains.


----------



## Z28 (May 8, 2014)

yeayadead said:


> Blasted shoulders and arms earlier weight is up to 240 and very satisfied with how the gains are coming. Thinkin about adding a little drol in next week for 4 weeks before jumping back on trn to trim down. Anybody has Opinions on Drol and using it for mass alongside Npp and T Enath.


Im not sure on your goal, but I do agree with Sandpig drol has a tendancy to bloat a bit. But I do know of some guys that use it precontest right up to the show. Usually being really really lean and having your AI dose and diet sorted out can help with that bloat.


----------



## Z28 (May 8, 2014)

Daniel11 said:


> I'm getting the recomp depression.  Meaning the changes are not as dramatic as when cutting or bulking.  The slow changes are testing my patience.  Some days I feel like I am looking great then I feel flat then I feel bloated then I feel fat then repeat.  Lol.
> 
> At least I'm getting tan.


i think we all get that brother your not alone! After all we are the nutjobs who stare at ourselves in the mirror more than women!
lol


----------



## Z28 (May 8, 2014)

Sandpig said:


> Weight is 182.
> Yesterday was Back, traps and bis followed by 30 mins of the treadmill.
> Crazy ass pumps as I'm keeping rest between sets down to about 40 secs.
> 
> ...


Sounds like your on course bro! Good job!
When are we doing dinner? Maybe next week. Mothers day this weekend supposed to go to Southpoint buffet, i dont like that place but Mom wants to go.


----------



## Z28 (May 8, 2014)

Lil' Sully said:


> Week 5, Update #2
> 
> I think I figured out why I'm having trouble eating.  Pretty sure I've got some sort of bowel obstruction. I've barely had a bowel movement in the last 3 days, and when I do it's barely a rabbit pellet. Just chugged a bottle of magnesium citrate, and I'm working on a gallon of non concentrated unfiltered apple juice. And I've got a couple enema kits in the bathroom if that fails. If I can get this cleared, I'm probably going to lose a few pounds just in waste. Hopefully this will get my digestive tract back on schedule and let me get back to eating properly.
> 
> Keep up the good work guys. Sounds like a lot of ya'll are making really solid gains.


that stinks man! i know when I go low carbs I have that issue too, sometimes fiber like species fiberlyze worked and sometime it didnt. One thing that helped alot is Emerics DWGE does wonders for me. i have Chrons 
Good Luck


----------



## AtomAnt (May 8, 2014)

Z28, how are you feeling brother?


----------



## Dens228 (May 8, 2014)

Feeling strong just no stamina but I'll blast through it.  The cold has moved to my chest which is better than my nose!

Today was:
Decline, 5 reps, 12 reps, 17 reps
Pulldowns, 8 reps, 11 reps, 15 reps
T-Bar, 9 reps, 12 reps, 16 reps
Lateral raises, 13 reps, 15 reps, 33 reps
Seated calves, just did 3 drop sets of whatever rep speed, cadence until I couldn't move.

Weight was 225.6 this morning. 

I also cut the T3 from 50 back to 25, it was making me too flat as it has in the past.

Also today was the change up to 
Test P 350/wk
Tren A 525/wek
Mast P 175/week

I'll stay at this until I add the Var in a couple weeks to take me through the end.
My contest date ends a week earlier due to a baseball tournament out of state.


----------



## Sully (May 8, 2014)

Z28 said:


> that stinks man! i know when I go low carbs I have that issue too, sometimes fiber like species fiberlyze worked and sometime it didnt. One thing that helped alot is Emerics DWGE does wonders for me. i have Chrons
> Good Luck



That sux bro. I actually take a fiber supplement year round. Add a scoop to my protein shakes and it usually keeps my super regular. I consider it a more essential supplement than anything else I take. Plus I eat 2 big green salads everyday. I'm gonna have to check in with my doctor, this is the second obstruction I've had in the last couple months. I can't keep dealing with this.


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 9, 2014)

My inner left thigh is not right at all. Nothing bad but not going away... bad strain. I may have to take some time off the gym. Obviously I can still train upper body but I think even just 3 days completely off will help my CNS and overall recovery. Then I will train upper body and see how I am. Diet will be great though so will still get results as the rest is probably needed.


----------



## Sully (May 9, 2014)

Been on and off the toilet all day. My gut feels a lot better. Can't say the same for my butthole. Feels like someone shoved a branding iron up my ass. I can't even wipe anymore; I have to get in the shower and rinse off and it's so raw even the water hurts. TMI, I know. Hahaha. 

Shared a ribeye and salad and a little mashed potatoes with the g/f for dinner tonight. I'll know in the morning if things are moving better. 

Haven't been able to train yesterday or today cuz of my guts. Hoping to hit cardio and abs tomorrow at work. Gonna weigh myself in the morning and see where I'm at.


----------



## Sandpig (May 9, 2014)

Z28 said:


> Sounds like your on course bro! Good job!
> When are we doing dinner? Maybe next week. Mothers day this weekend supposed to go to Southpoint buffet, i dont like that place but Mom wants to go.



Lets try and shoot for next Friday. I was thinking today might be my last cheat till the end of the contest. But if we are gonna get together for some burgers, I'm in.

I've bumped up my carbs again, so I really don't feel like I need that cheat meal anymore. I sure as hell aint depleted.


----------



## Sandpig (May 9, 2014)

Forgot to step on scale first thing this morning but after my oatmeal, protein and one Pepsi Max, I was 185.

Usually I take my BF readings on Friday but not having a proper weight will screw that up. I'll make me seem leaner than I actually am.

Yesterday's workout was legs followed by 35 mins. on the treadmill.

All movements were done unilaterally and were non stop for three or four sets.

Wow, what a pump! Cardio was tough after that.

Need to be in work a little early today so I will probably do HIT after my workout to save time even though I'm not completely over this cold yet. But feeling ok.


----------



## Dens228 (May 9, 2014)

Legs, arms, abs today.  Workouts feel good but this chest cold is wearing my old ass out......it's hard to catch my breath between sets. But it's all loosening up so now I just have to cough it all out. 

Weighed in at 224.6.  Caliper measurements were down another mm.
My bodyfat % is shown as 8.07% which I feel guilty even typing because there is no way it's that low!  

Dropping the halo has helped give me some more pep in my step.  I have decided I really don't like halo!  LOL


----------



## Z28 (May 9, 2014)

Got cleared from the doc to do legs so I killed it pretty good I will be sore as shit tomorrow! I havent done a good leg session since before my show a few weeks ago. Stregnth is climbing quick. Doing Pg prop, PG primo. Pg npp, Pg proviron, Pg Tbol. I'm feeling very good aggresive,strong and horny! cant beat that!
Weight took a little dip but I can see Im bloating and holding lots of water from these antibiotics and all the food. 

seated leg curls 8 sets
bodymaster squat 4 sec neg 1 sec in the hole 6 sets of 10
leg press 8 sets x15 4 sec neg 1 sec in hole 1 sec squeeze
hack squats 4 sets 1.5s x10 3 sec neg 1 sec in hole 1 sec squeeze
bb stiff leg 4 sets 
go home eat meal 2 organic grassfed top round steak, organic basmati white rice, decaff grean tea with cinnomon and stevia


----------



## Daniel11 (May 9, 2014)

Lost 4or5 lbs overnight.   Had the worst case of food poisoning.   Out both ends all night.  So dehydrated now.  

Bleh


----------



## Sully (May 9, 2014)

Daniel11 said:


> Lost 4or5 lbs overnight.   Had the worst case of food poisoning.   Out both ends all night.  So dehydrated now.
> 
> Bleh



Had one of those nights late last year. I feel for ya bro. I was terrified I was gonna die. Absolutely horrible. Make sure u get rehydrated. All that liquid out both ends really take a toll on you. Get to feeling better bro.


----------



## Sully (May 9, 2014)

Week 5, Update #3

Spent all day on the shitter yesterday. I feel like I lost a few pounds. Did 40 minutes of cardio today and finished up with abs. Trying to get diet back on point. Stomach still feels weird. 5 eggs for breakfast this morning, and about to drink a shake. 

Tomorrow is chest, tris, and delts.


----------



## txpipeliner88 (May 9, 2014)

Daniel11 said:


> Lost 4or5 lbs overnight.   Had the worst case of food poisoning.   Out both ends all night.  So dehydrated now.
> 
> Bleh




Sorry to hear that bro hope ya feel better


----------



## Sandpig (May 10, 2014)

Scale said 185 this morning but I hadn't taken a shit yet so I only used 183 when figuring BF this morning.

Three point method that I have been using said 9.9%

Four point which was really hard to do cause it includes back of Tri, said 10.6

So I'm calling it 10%. Last week was 10.7 on the three spot.

still running 70mgs Tren, 60 mgs T-Bol and 50 mgs Proviron daily.


----------



## Sandpig (May 10, 2014)

Yestery was chest Tri, side and frt delts.
Really good, fast paced workout. About 305 secs. rest between sets, max.

I may switch gyms for the rest of this contest so that I can keep moving at this fat pace.

Just less people there that will try to talk to me between sets. And I admit part of it is me. I have a lot of good friends at my regular gym.


----------



## Z28 (May 10, 2014)

That proviron is pretty good ain't it!


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 10, 2014)

Just add rib eye steak, purple sprouted broccoli and asparagus


----------



## Sandpig (May 10, 2014)

Z28 said:


> That proviron is pretty good ain't it!



Still waiting for it to make me horny as a MFer.


----------



## Sully (May 10, 2014)

Amazing how messed up digestive issues can make you. Felt 100% better. Still some lingering effects from the lack of food and missing a few workouts, but I can get over that in a few days. 

Did chest, tris and delts today. Had a really good workout despite strength being down from not being able to eat much the last few days. Focus was better, and no distracting pain in my gut. Had to go lighter than I wanted to, but I kept the reps up and blasted it out. Got all my lifts in, but ran out of time for cardio. Too much shit I still have to get done today. 

Bout to head home and drink a shake, then prep meals for the next few days. Going with chicken thighs instead of breasts to get a few extra calories in to help get my strength back up.


----------



## Deerslayer41 (May 11, 2014)

I did an extra 30 minutes of cardio this afternoon to try and compensate for all the bad food I'm gonna eat tommorow.  I'll be able to hit legs on the way home from work in the morning so I won't feel to bad cheating tommorow.

Hit shoulders today, nothing special we have limited equipment at work but I do what I can.


----------



## Sandpig (May 11, 2014)

So yesterday I forgot to mention that I did 17 mins. of HIT cardio after Fri. work out.
Yesterday I did 40 conventional.

It was also "Pull" day. I assume it's the T-Bol but man I've been getting some serious pumps lately. Only taking 60mgs. I'd take more but I only started with 200 tabs.

Weight today is 185. So happy to see scale weight going up while staying just as lean as at 181.


----------



## txpipeliner88 (May 11, 2014)

Had a friends wedding yesterday. I think I got in what felt like 10 hrs of cardio. I was sweating buckets all day. Only able to eat once yesterday though had way to much going on to even think about eating. Will do my best to refeed today to make up for yesterday probably going to throw in a lot of carbs just to get my energy back up. Also will hit the gym this afternoon I am in serious need of some stress relief. (Been seeing this girl for a while and she has basically dropped off the face of the earth so lesson learned just pissed I almost let her get close to me or my kids)


----------



## Z28 (May 11, 2014)

5/11/14 Sunday
30 mim pm cardio
chest/delt/abbs

crazy good workout today. last night my wife made some mac and cheese for my son I took a couple spoonfuls man I forgot how good that shit its lol. im pretty strict but I will sneak in a few bites of choclate and treats here and there. Mothers day buffet tonight! Im noit crazy about the place they picked kinda shitty food from what I remember Ill have some but not stuffing myself. still holding lean getting a food increase here soon.

chest/delt/abbs
incline dbs 3 sec neg 8 sets up too 105sx9
incline bb 3 sec neg 1 sec squeeze 6 sets up too 190x11
hs flat press 6 sets
incline cable flys 4 sets
rear fly machine 5sets
slighlty bent over db latterals 4 sets
db front raise 4 sets
8 sets abb machine

M4 stuff starting to really kick in now feeling tight and getting bigger quick

go home meal 2 organic grass fed top round steak with organic ketchup garlic powder parsley black pepper and celtic sea salt
cream of rice with organic ground cinnomon and stevia
decaff grean tea with cinnomon and stevia


----------



## Z28 (May 11, 2014)

Up about 25lb since contest 3 weeks ago


----------



## MattG (May 11, 2014)

Looking great bro! Traps got real big too :muscles:


----------



## Z28 (May 11, 2014)

Thanks man, whenever I do test/npp it seems to go right to my traps/arms/shoulders which is fine but I need it most in my legs LOL


----------



## Sandpig (May 11, 2014)

Z28 said:


> but I need it most in my legs LOL



Yea you do! lol


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 11, 2014)

I wasn't gonna post pics till the end but as I did elsewhere I feel I should here. My starting pic was older as I mentioned so my starting point was not good. Anyway I haven't been able to go the gym much recently. I was home so just got some quick pics done. I am fairly pleased with these pics as no pump and recently hasn't been the best. These peps I am on are giving me a great overall pump though even after just my attempted posing for 30 secs  The flash goes off randomly so some pics look different. I feel with my mod aas use and the peps I am making great progress. Better pics to come! Just adding I am 6ft 2 so it's hard to fill out


----------



## Daniel11 (May 12, 2014)

Well I think I am feeling back to myself again.  Took a few days to really get going.  Shit was rough.   

Starting back hard tomorrow.  Let's see what I got for the last stretch of this.


----------



## Sandpig (May 12, 2014)

Today's weight is 185.

Yesterday was leg day and decided to give myself a break from the cardio since I've been really consistent with it even while I was sick.

But still did twenty on the treadmill.

Tren is now up to 80 mgs/day. Everything else still the same.


----------



## Dens228 (May 12, 2014)

Well we all really seem to have some injuries and illness between the bunch of us.

I cut my workout short yesterday, really couldn't catch my breath.  All day yesterday every deep breath I could feel/hear a liquid like sound in my lungs. 
Today I feel better but won't really know for sure until my workout here in a few minutes.  The wife is on me to go to the doctor, she thinks it's an infection.
I'm not big on running to the doc's but she usually ends up being right.

Sucks turning 50!


----------



## Z28 (May 12, 2014)

shit man get that checked out asap. my father died of an infection that started in his lungs couldnt breath good went to the hospital too late and it calapsed his heart, they couldnt revive him. 53 yrs old I spotted him benching 405 for reps a few days before. Please go now!


----------



## Z28 (May 12, 2014)

smashed a buffet last night not to crazy a little bit of everything really for taste. Deserts included lol.
felt strong in the gym today stength almost back up. did back today worked up to the 150s for 8 on Db rows. Not doing deads all row movements, when I get deeper in offseson ill hit deads hard. I dont want to get to strong to quick and get hurt. Whenever I add deads and squats in together all my lifts go up quick and I get carried away with the weight. Not this year more squeezing and see what happens. Approaching 40 hear in July went heavy for along time injuries all over and I wanna stay competing for awhile!


----------



## Sully (May 13, 2014)

Week 6, Update #1

Chest and tris today. Was supposed to do cardio and abs today, but I couldn't miss the chance to work chest with my boys at the firehouse. They're the only people I feel comfortable with spotting me. I just did chest 2 days ago, so I was already a little sore and tight. 

We started on benchpress, which I rarely do anymore. I could definitely tell I wasn't recovered from chest the other day on just my warm-up. Took my time and got warmed up, once I got loose it got better. One of my guys was wanting to max to see where he was, so I decided to go along with him. I set a new PR for myself, but didn't get the last press that I wanted, but my buddy did press the weight that I missed. That pissed me off. 

I spent the rest of the workout really pushing myself. I forgot how much fun it can be to workout with a partner, especially if u trust them as a spotter. It really lets you push yourself harder than u would solo, but still safely. 

Weight this morning was down a pound to 247. I'm really noticing an improvement in overall shape, and vascularity. I know I've got no chance at winning this thing, but overall I'm still very happy with the changes I've seen in myself since we started. I'm gonna keep it going last the contest for sure. I've got goals I want to achieve for the end of the year and beyond.


----------



## yeayadead (May 13, 2014)

Goal is for lean mass. Im at 240 right now but wanted jump up to at least 250 before leaning down. But if its all water weight then im not bout it. I've never used drol before and i hear people using it for mass and like you said for precontest. So i was thinking with diet in check it would only help put on solid gains. How bad is it on hair loss? Tren is suppose to be bad but doesn't mess with my hair at all and i had very light shedding on dbol.



Z28 said:


> Im not sure on your goal, but I do agree with Sandpig drol has a tendancy to bloat a bit. But I do know of some guys that use it precontest right up to the show. Usually being really really lean and having your AI dose and diet sorted out can help with that bloat.


----------



## yeayadead (May 13, 2014)

Also update.
Hit chest and back today. Up to repping 315 on the incline for 5-6 reps which is a new personal best. Killed tbar rows feeling really strong. Backed off my AI completely for 5 days and feel like it had a little to do with it. Sometimes I feel to much of arimidex limits my gains. Stuck between summer getting here and getting shredded or sticking to my goal of hitting 245-250. Think im just gonna say fuck it and stick to hitting 250. still gonna look better than half the terds poolside anyways


----------



## Sandpig (May 13, 2014)

Weight 185

Cardio only yesterday and I decided to run sprints in the road here at home.

I did seven of them and it probably took about twelve mins. Less than the HIT I've been doing in the gym but man was I sucking wind!

Way more intense. I think each time I do them I will increase the # and not worry about the time.

On the negative side, they must've kicked my ass cause I was dragging it all day at work


----------



## Dens228 (May 13, 2014)

Doc appointment later today.
Mixed things up a bit for my workouts, three exercises per bodypart, one set to failure....rep range will be 5-8, 8-12, 12-20.
Just need a little variety.  
So today for chest, Decline x6, DB Incline x11, dips x 21!  Underestimated myself on that one.....LOL
Pulldowns x7, t-bar x10, cable rows x11
Laterals x11, and x16
Shrugs x10
Leg press calf, just did sets with 450, 360, 270, 180, only resting long enough to strip the weight, didn't count reps....


----------



## Dens228 (May 14, 2014)

Went to the Doc's today.......I have bronchitis.......haven't had that since I was a kid.   Now I'm on Albuterol.  Hopefully this clears up quick.


----------



## Sandpig (May 14, 2014)

Dens228 said:


> Went to the Doc's today.......I have bronchitis.......haven't had that since I was a kid.   Now I'm on Albuterol.  Hopefully this clears up quick.



That sucks. I had it about three years ago.

Hopefully it clears soon.


----------



## Sandpig (May 14, 2014)

Weight is 185

Push muscles yesterday followed by 30 minutes of fairly intense cardio.

Actually jogged for a while then would back off a bit.

The slowest I was cruising was 4 mph. Normally my high speed is around 3.8.


----------



## Dens228 (May 14, 2014)

Sandpig said:


> That sucks. I had it about three years ago.
> 
> Hopefully it clears soon.



Thanks, it does make for an even more brutal leg workout.......lol


----------



## AtomAnt (May 14, 2014)

Dang, get well soon Dens!

Sandpig, you really do not seem to like cardio lol But it is good to see you are getting it in!

You guys all seem like you are making some good progress...

Z28, man, you gotta get a little weird with your leg training, try busting out some super high rep sets, throwing in some drop sets, isotension, partials after your sets... just get funky with that leg training!


----------



## Daniel11 (May 14, 2014)

This has to the worst competition performance/prep I have ever done.  Life just keeps throwing curve balls and setbacks.  Sheesh. 

Moving forward though.  Weight is lower than I want.   210 this morning.


----------



## Z28 (May 14, 2014)

AtomAnt said:


> Dang, get well soon Dens!
> 
> Sandpig, you really do not seem to like cardio lol But it is good to see you are getting it in!
> 
> ...


ha yea I get pretty funky with it, believe it or not they came up a ton from last year they were even worse! Shelby does both my nutrition and training as you know him and JM share a lot of training ideas so I get a bit of it. Do lots of partials, high rep and lower rep stuff, haven't done occluded be honest I'm not crazy about occluded. My  training routines change every 4 weeks or so. For many of my younger years Idid not train legs often, and now it shows lol
Thanks man


----------



## txpipeliner88 (May 15, 2014)

Daniel11 said:


> This has to the worst competition performance/prep I have ever done.  Life just keeps throwing curve balls and setbacks.  Sheesh.
> 
> Moving forward though.  Weight is lower than I want.   210 this morning.




I'm right there with you started off strong as hell but work has been beating the hell out of me. Working 12 hr days with a 1 1/2 hr drive to and from work doesn't leave much time for training. Still eating clean just haven't been able to get in the gym since Friday :-/


----------



## Daniel11 (May 15, 2014)

^^ yup. Work is in crunch more (2 product releases in next 2 months).  Good poisoning (my self and wife).  Son went to ER last month, now the legal stuff that follows, plus moving June 1st.  And wife is preggo.  

I really should be making the gym a priority for myself to clear my head and keep my sanity.


----------



## Phoe2006 (May 15, 2014)

Daniel sometimes you gotta put work and family first and the gym last but it definitely gives u a little personal time to relieve some stress if you can fit it in


----------



## txpipeliner88 (May 15, 2014)

Ditto^^^^ I have been craving the gym just for clearing my head.


----------



## Sully (May 15, 2014)

Week 6, Update #2

Just did chest 2 days ago, but hit it again today with tris and delts. Switched up the order of exercises again. It's amazing how much something so simple can make for a completely different workout. Suddenly I'm struggling with dumbells on chest press that I usually warm up with. 

Went with 3 second negatives for smith machine shoulder press. That shit will kill your front delts. Couldn't get my usual 20-25 reps, even on first set. Only got to 15, then 12 then 10. 

Got diet back on track yesterday and today. Little more shopping I need to get done, though.  

Definitely seems like we've all been having some setbacks. I spent a few nights in the hospital myself, and had some recurring digestive issues that I think I might still be dealing with. Keep pushing through guys, I know it's tough.


----------



## Sandpig (May 15, 2014)

Pull day yesterday One of the best pumps I've ever had in my traps.

I'm guessing it's the T-Bol or Proviron that's causing these amazing pumps. First time running either.

Weight still at 185. I know I said I wouldn't allow myself to get below 180 but I've been a little bummed the past week just because I haven't seen much change.

Thinking I might go all out for the last 3 or 4 weeks regardless of weight and then take advantage of the rebound effect when it's over.


----------



## Dens228 (May 15, 2014)

The albutrol and the codeine enhanced cough medicine is helping.  I only took the cough medicine last night before bed to finally get some sleep.
I'm starting to feel better.  I somehow weighed 227.4 today but feel like I'm getting tighter.  The extra tren must be helping!

Today went like this:
Leg Press x12, hacks x11, leg extensions x11, was hoping for more on extensions rep wise but no biggie.
Seated leg curls x13, SLDL's using a t-bar, x10
Hammer curls x11, BB curls x12, concentration curls x13
Pressdowns x13, lying DB extensions x15, lying BB extensions x13
Abs

Felt good.  No more intra-workout carbs.


----------



## Z28 (May 15, 2014)

Sandpig said:


> Pull day yesterday One of the best pumps I've ever had in my traps.
> 
> I'm guessing it's the T-Bol or Proviron that's causing these amazing pumps. First time running either.
> 
> ...


Relax bro changes won't always come. Now your talking good on  about rebound, that will work well just don't go crazy on all the cheats, you gotta stay clean. Start lowering carbs now very slowly say 10g a meal, another 10 next week. Etc...... Keep the protein lower some of that mct stuff too. But do it slow don't stop it all now.


----------



## Sandpig (May 15, 2014)

^^ There's my guru folks.

Who needs Jay when I have the Z!


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 16, 2014)

My leg is feeling better and I had a good leg session. Mainly concentrated on quads and done a variety of exercises. I done a few high rep leg press sets with light weight to get back into things. Every set was at least 30 reps but most about 70. Not complete failure cos I can get very crazy when training legs and that pushes you on. I just done enough and it felt great. I done about 10 sets of fast leg extensions in about 4 mins too... all to failure.

2moro will be chest and back and gonna push the weight a bit


----------



## Daniel11 (May 16, 2014)

A little peek-a-boo vein action


----------



## Sandpig (May 16, 2014)

185 today

Yesterday was legs and again the pump was freakin awesome. Really had trouble walking on the treadmill after. But still managed to get in 40 minutes working up to 3.6 mph

Will check bodyfat later to see if I need any diet changes.
 I'm gonna guess no and that what I'm seeing is just water from so many carbs.


----------



## txpipeliner88 (May 16, 2014)

Daniel11 said:


> View attachment 14917
> 
> A little peek-a-boo vein action




I officially hate you ;-) seriously though damn bro dem veins.....


----------



## Deerslayer41 (May 16, 2014)

Hasn't been a good few days for me.  I've had a bad cold, cough, mucus and congestion.  I've tried to do some simple workouts at home.  I try not and go to the gym sick and pass it to others.  Today I think it's starting to go away.  

Everyone is kicking ass keep it up fellas


----------



## Daniel11 (May 16, 2014)

Getting healthy and staying alkaline.  

Small carrot, spinach, kale, parsley, 2 radishes, 3 frozen strawberries.

Green apple EAA (Myogenix), SAMe, and green ice tea (no sweetener).  

Taste is awesome.  And the Vitamix makes it frothy.


----------



## Sully (May 17, 2014)

Week 6, Update #3

Today was back and bis. Hit it hard and got out quick. Did my usual split, and weight was up slightly on most lifts. I've been getting a little more food in the last few days, so that is probably where the strength increase came from. Did 30 minutes of cardio after lifting. Now the part that I'm most proud of. 

I finally broke down and had to go clothes shopping tonight. All the jeans I had were falling off of me. The waists were bunched up and I just generally look like shit when I go out. Got to the store and since I had been a 44" waist when this started, I figured I'm maybe down to a 40. Nope, 40 waist was still falling off of my without a belt. Try a 38". Wow, still a lot of room in the waist. Turns out I'm down to a 36 inch waist jeans. I know I'm not a 36" waist on the tape measure, but still. I haven't worn a 36 waist jeans since middle school. Hell, I don't even have to shop at the big & tall store anymore. I can buy jeans any fucking where I want. 

Coincidentally, I learned that decent jeans from a regular store cost $75 a pair. That sux. Slightly bittersweet, but I'll take it. 

Find the small guys, they're awesome.


----------



## txpipeliner88 (May 17, 2014)

FINALLY!!!!!! Headed to the gym gonna crush arms and abs. Hell may even do an entire body workout. I'm just happy to finally be able to get my therapy in. Been a really stressful week and I definitely need the cleansing the iron brings. Will update with sets weights and what not.


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 17, 2014)

txpipeliner88 said:


> FINALLY!!!!!! Headed to the gym gonna crush arms and abs. Hell may even do an entire body workout. I'm just happy to finally be able to get my therapy in. Been a really stressful week and I definitely need the cleansing the iron brings. Will update with sets weights and what not.



Have a great session matey


----------



## txpipeliner88 (May 17, 2014)

All sets 30 seconds or less rest

Bench
135 warm up#10
[email protected]
[email protected] close grip
[email protected]
[email protected] close grip

Dips non weighted 10
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]

Push downs
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]

Reverse grip one arm push down
Each arm
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]

One arm straight hand push down
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]

Body weight pull up straight grip
8 last two extremely slow negative
6 same as above
4 same as above

Ex bar cable curl
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
40 til failure


Weighted decline sit up 

[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]

Oblique crunches weighted
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]

Now it's time to go ingest massive amounts of food. Arms are so dead it's unreal.... I seriously love this shit ;-)


----------



## Sandpig (May 17, 2014)

185

Push yesterday followed by 30 minutes of cardio. That's all the time I had. Probably should've done HIT instead.

Pump in all bodyparts still amazing.

Yesterday I bumped the T-Bol up to 70 mgs and the Tren to 100mgs both daily.

Last night should've been my normal cheat meal but I skipped it and today I am going to have a cheat post workout instead. Figured my body would etter utilize everything as I cut baway back on the carbs for my last two meals yesterday.
Even the one I'm eating now is only about half as many carbs as usual.

Think I will eat as much french toast slathered with syrup as I can get down my throat.


----------



## txpipeliner88 (May 17, 2014)

Woohooooo!!!!! Got asked last night if I was "on them roidz" life time goal achieved. Literally made my night  family is complimenting me on my size often and close friends are getting all touchy feely. I cannot say thank you enough to m4 when you have to fight tooth and nail for every pound gained all your your life and then are finally able to get yourself somewhat to where you want to be it is an unreal feeling. I am aware that being asked if I was "on" isn't much of a life goal but when family genetics are 6'6" and 180 and I was 5'10" 185  I had pretty much pushed myself to all that I could. This comp and m4's products have helped me hit a relatively simple goal for most of us but for me it has been a milestone that I honestly never thought possible. What I love about this is I can now push so much further than I ever thought possible.

Little somewhat emotional bit.....(fair warning)
Divorce will do a hell of a number on a mans self esteem and self image especially when said man was replaced by a gentleman that is 6'4 " 250ish and basically was never told about leg days. I'm not going to lie I started this whole journey to show her how I could be that big muscular dude she wanted but somewhere along the line it turned into me just making myself better for me and achieving a goal that I always wanted but never thought possible. Now I have hit my goal that I started out with it isn't enough because it's not about her anymore it's about me getting myself better and being happy with my physique, I started this a yr and a half ago to make her want me back and now I could care less what she thinks of me and only am worried about how I see myself. It's amazing how our minds change and see things. I want to thank all of y'all for helping me along the way. I have a long long way to go but I am sure with the guide nice I get here I can reach where I would like to be.....


----------



## Dens228 (May 17, 2014)

Weight update.........today was 228.5,,,,so it's going up!
But I lost a mm on the 3-spot skinfold.

Per the skinfold I'm at 7.75%........haha, I wish!


----------



## Sandpig (May 18, 2014)

184 today

Skipped cardio after yesterdays pull session. I've been feeling Lethargic the last few days.

Think I may have reached my limit on the Tren and have a Prolactin issue. Yes I can see/feel it in my nipples. I've been treating it as estrogen though.

So I skipped my Tren dosage yesterday and may even not take it today either. Then I will start back up at 50 or 60 mgs ED.

Anyway traps are sore as hel this morning from the rack deads I did yesterday.

405x10 coming to a complete stop at the bottom on each reps. Usually I do touch and go. This was way more intense.


----------



## Sandpig (May 18, 2014)

Since I can't edit, that was three sets of racks.


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 18, 2014)

Yesterday was good in the gym. Done chest and back and rotated between the 2 for a lot of sets. I finished with calves like I usually do. Looked like this...

Warm up
Pull Ups
Smith Machine Chest Press (slight incline)
Machine Pullovers
Pec Deck
Cable Rows
Hexagon Press
Dead Lift
Seated Calf Raises
Calf Extensions
Cardio... Rowing Machine 

I should be going the gym in a bit. Will probably do legs and maybe add in a few other bits


----------



## Daniel11 (May 18, 2014)

Fats and protein and some greens.


----------



## Sully (May 19, 2014)

Week 7, Update #1

No workout today. I'm at work and we've been making runs all damn day. Stupid people are busy today. Just got done with dinner. I felt bad cuz I haven't eaten a meal with my crew in the last few months, so I broke down and ate burgers and tots with everyone tonight. Couldn't help myself , went overboard on all of it. 

Weight was down to 245 yesterday morning. That's 15lbs+ that I'm down since the start of the contest. Not nearly as much as I had hoped to lose, but as my weight goes down I can feel it getting harder to drop each pound. It'll probably get even harder as I approach my target weight. Back to the grind tomorrow.


----------



## yeayadead (May 19, 2014)

Holy shitballs, Took a shot in the quad friday. Could not move at all yesterday and today was just as bad. Its like it leaked down my leg and made a knot in my sweep that is painful as hell. Anyways went hit a little chest today and went for higher reps. Warmed up did 135 35 times. Then racked on 225 and hit it 30 times with no assist. The most ive ever hit before was 26 times so i was fuckin pumped to say the least. Still sitting at 240 but leaning out. So im Going to start upping macro's slowly and see if I can make this 245-250 mark before cutting down.


----------



## Sandpig (May 19, 2014)

I think my biggest issue might e over training.  So I am not doing anything today. There will be no weights tmrw but I'll probably do cardio.

Then on Weds. I will start back on my old split where I only train each body part once per week.

Yesterday's workout was decent considering I almost didn't go. Even did 30 mins of cardio.


----------



## Dens228 (May 19, 2014)

Sandpig said:


> I think my biggest issue might e over training.  So I am not doing anything today. There will be no weights tmrw but I'll probably do cardio.
> 
> Then on Weds. I will start back on my old split where I only train each body part once per week.
> 
> Yesterday's workout was decent considering I almost didn't go. Even did 30 mins of cardio.



It could be.  For my workouts I usually am amble to just keep doing my two way split for several days in a row, always two, sometimes up to 5 days before needing a day off.   Lately I have been able to go 3 days in a row but now it's just two and then a day off. That's probably best anyway.


----------



## Dens228 (May 19, 2014)

Finally feeling much better......
Decline x7, dips x12, DB Bench x13
Pulldowns x8, t-Bar x12, cable rows x15
Lateral raises x12, x22
Shrugs x 12
Leg press calves, sets to failure, no rest, at 450, 360, 270, 180, hard to walk LOL


----------



## Daniel11 (May 19, 2014)

Almost done with 1st round.  Will start another June 1st

My secret weapon of choice.


----------



## Dens228 (May 19, 2014)

Daniel11 said:


> View attachment 14927
> 
> Almost done with 1st round.  Will start another June 1st
> 
> My secret weapon of choice.



What's in it?


----------



## Phoe2006 (May 19, 2014)

http://www.naturessecret.com/products/15-day-weight-loss-cleanse-flush/ click the ingredients link on the bottom of the page


----------



## Daniel11 (May 21, 2014)

So still holding at 210-211lbs.  Staying pretty dry and vascular.  

Added Clen this week and increased T3.   Dropping carbs lower and only around WO window.  

Got some Letro and Prami to help the gyno. Hope it subsides quickly.   

Otherwise feeling great, a bit flat, but let's see.


----------



## Sandpig (May 21, 2014)

Still feeling like shit. Cut way back on the Tren in an effort to get more sleep.

Took Monday off completely and did 40 mins. of cardio yesterday. felt good tiill around noon then started to feel it again.

My legs just feel so heavy at that point.

Remember that cold I caught from my son over two weeks ago? It's still not 100% gone.


----------



## Sandpig (May 22, 2014)

Weight is 181

Yesterday's I did chest, calves and abs. Followed by some sprints in the back of the gym.

First higher volume workout I've had in about three weeks.

Felt good. Kept a rather quick pace too.

Went to see Jay yesterday and he suggested that I start cycling my carbs.

Hey, did you guys know, he hates veggies too? Ha, I'm not alone.


----------



## yeayadead (May 22, 2014)

Still think its crazy that lowring my tren and upping my npp has actually leaned me out more than high tren and mid npp. Anyways i want to post some progress pics because im on the come up! but id rather wait and show from beginning to end .. Got arms today, Lots of carbs = Big massive arm pump. I suggest you fuck with the straight bar and add chains on each side. same thing with the straight bar and chains for skull crushers. Massive nasty pump. Sooooo got my adrol dbol and anavar in. Can't decide what i want to do. If I should just strart anavar run it 6 weeks take off a couple and run it another 6 orrrrrr should i run anadrol (which i never have ran before) for 4 weeks take off 4 and then run anavar for 6 to lean out. Im so back and forth i want to put some size on and try drol but im nervous about hair loss, to much water retention, all the bad sides. or if maybe i should even run a mid dose of drol and dbol for 4 weeks. I know im all over the place with this one lol. Any help guys. Goal again is lean mass


----------



## Daniel11 (May 22, 2014)

Just did chest and biceps.  Always love these workouts.  

Tan is helping a lot. Also clearing up a lot of acne. 

Letro and Prami has really started to soften my gyno.  Already getting smaller.  

Vascular as fuark.  And getting nice an dry.  

Lowering carbs again this week.


----------



## Sandpig (May 23, 2014)

Back and traps yesterday. Another good workout. Followed it by 20 mins on the treadmill. That's all I had time for so I bumped up the intensity to a min of 3.8 and max of 4.1 mph.

Today will be my first low carb day since I did Keto at the start of this thing. I'll probably do about 75 grams. Should be an interesting day.


----------



## Dens228 (May 23, 2014)

Weight is holding around 227.  Veins coming out on my delts and upper chest.

Feeling pretty good these days!  I hate to say it, and it's not my nature, but I may need to incorporate some cardio........crap!

Today was the following work sets, all to failure

Leg Press x 12, 16, 18
Seated leg curls x11
SLDL's x12
Hammer curls x12
EZ Bar currls x12
Concentration curls x15
Pressdowns x9
Lying BB Extensions x10
Lying DB extension x14
Abs

Started anavar yesterday.


----------



## Sully (May 24, 2014)

Been a busy couple days. Life seems to know when you're needing to focus on something, and throws distractions at you left and right. 

Weight has been holding steady at 245 the last week, even though my diet has fallen apart. 

Today was chest, tris and delts. Changed up the order of my workout again, and felt really good about it. Did decline chest press first and was really strong, with everything except the final failure set in the 20 rep range. Delts felt good, form was on point. I've been doing pec-deck single a single arm at a time, and I'm really liking the additional range of movement and strength of contraction. It really seems to hit the center of the chest where the pectoral muscles meet better. 

Yesterday was legs, and I'm having an odd issue. My squat and leg press lifts are going down for a weird reason. I think, as my gut gets smaller my range of motion increases and I lose that extra compression from having my legs wedged against my abdomen at the bottom of the motion. It's not discouraging, just something to get used to. Suddenly I'm putting up a lot less weight, but on the other hand, my stomach is flattening out nicely. I'll take the smaller gut. 

Gotta get my diet back on track, and drop a few more pounds before the end of the contest. 

On a side note, does anyone get shakey from T3? My hands have been shakey, and my legs have felt almost unstable the last few weeks. Like walking up a flight of stairs is getting to be an iffy prospect. I suspect it's from the T3, just not 100% sure.


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 24, 2014)

Yesterday I trained calves, hams and arms and it was great. Today was calves, shoulders and some abs. 2moro gonna train chest and quads with abs. I have a slight injury in my upper back but nothing too bad. I done some heavy shrugs today (stupidly) and felt it go a bit so stopped. I then had my back cracked by the physio. It only took 20 secs. When he pushed the area it was extremely painful. 2moro I will be careful but shouldn't have any issues. I have physio booked for next week.

I have been in two minds with my goals and I know that is bad. I was thinking do I go for size or get leaner. I am sure you have all been there too. For the next 4 weeks is gonna be all about fatloss and getting ripped. I have been using GHRP-2 which is amazing but horrible for me cutting. The appetite increase is just ridiculous. I had it before and had 3 meals in less than an hour! I had 2 large pieces of fish with broccoli and cauliflower then some chocolate  Then I had a very large chicken breast with raspberries. I was still very hungry so I then had oats. I always feel like oats after ghrp-2. I had a massive amount with banana and dried fruit and added a scoop of strawberry whey isolate. Literally the oats alone was well over 100g carbs. I then had some dark chocolate and 2 cups of green tea with mushroom.

Gonna hit the gym hard over the w/e. I never take fat burners but gonna start clen 2moro. I started letro the other day too. I will take tadalafil preworkout from 2moro too  I will swop over the ghrp-2 to hexarelin and I shouldn't have any issues after that!

Good to read all the posts in here


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 24, 2014)

Almost forgot I will be adding in Marssel's Adrol very soon too  I think I will be extremely strict with my diet for 1 week then start the adrol.

My legs are killing me as I have been abusing them. I can barely get up stairs but I wouldn't have it any other way


----------



## Sandpig (May 24, 2014)

Weight is 180

40 mins of cardio yesterday then jumped in the tanning booth for my first session.

BF checked out at 9.2% yesterday.

Also yesterday was a low carb day. Felt like I was on Keto although I took in about 90 gms of carbs.

Already had 40 this morning!


----------



## Sandpig (May 25, 2014)

Woke up this morning and I'm 178. WTF!!!!!!!!

Hey, I knew it was going to happen eventually if I was going to try and win this thing.

Thankfully today is High carb day. Should end up going over 400.

In fact the post workout meal I have planned has about 150 gms in it alone.

Yesterday was an awesome calves and delt day. Even did a little ab work at the end. Per Jay, I added more volume and worked at a quick pace. Ended up training for about an hour.

Then 30 mins of cardio. Not doing any cardio today. Shooting for a 1.5 hour leg workout instead.


----------



## txpipeliner88 (May 25, 2014)

I feel you bro I'm down to 175-177 and not happy about it at all I know it's all fat Los and I still look bigger than I ever but the scale is a mind trip. Hadn't been able to update most of the week been busy as a one legged man in an ass kickin contest. Got arrested Friday morning for not stepping out of my vehicle the got tagged a few time by mr popo man. First time in my life to ever be in any sort of trouble they didn't charge me with anything other than unpaid tickets but now I can't feel my thumb and have some nasty bruises. That will teach me not to talk back.


----------



## Dens228 (May 25, 2014)

I have decided, rather I've figure out, that I'm a test kind of guy.
This is the second attempt at higher tren and lower test and I don't like how it makes me feel or how I look.  I'm feeling flat and dragging a bit. 
I looked back over my past history and when I felt/looked best I was on moderate test low tren, so I'm doing that for this next month.
Dropping the tren to 350/week, upping the test to 900, to go along with the mast and anavar.


----------



## MattG (May 25, 2014)

txpipeliner88 said:


> I feel you bro I'm down to 175-177 and not happy about it at all I know it's all fat Los and I still look bigger than I ever but the scale is a mind trip. Hadn't been able to update most of the week been busy as a one legged man in an ass kickin contest. Got arrested Friday morning for not stepping out of my vehicle the got tagged a few time by mr popo man. First time in my life to ever be in any sort of trouble they didn't charge me with anything other than unpaid tickets but now I can't feel my thumb and have some nasty bruises. That will teach me not to talk back.



Man that sucks! I got pulled from my vehicle by the cops years ago and thrown on the ground and roughed up too. I deserved it tho, that was in my heavy drinking days and left the scene of an accident cause i was almost blackout drunk.lol was like something you would see on the show "Cops"


----------



## txpipeliner88 (May 25, 2014)

It wasn't fun but still didn't have to be pulled from my truck at 5 in the morning going to work......side note anyone else lose their appetite on tren?


----------



## Z28 (May 25, 2014)

txpipeliner88 said:


> It wasn't fun but still didn't have to be pulled from my truck at 5 in the morning going to work......side note anyone else lose their appetite on tren?


If anything I would say I get more hungry on tren especially carb cravings. But the damm acid reflux gets in the way!

I agree on the lowering of tren. Some of these UGLs make this shit strong and its already what 5x stronger than test. I really dont see any differnce past 350 a week and the sides get to bad. I started recently competing and unless your competing at a high level I dont really see the need to go higher especially how it makes most of us feel kinda shitty,angry and cant sleep. The benifit to side ratio just aint there to justify IMO. Id rather feel good, go a little lower for looking %2 less shitty LOL.


----------



## Z28 (May 25, 2014)

So my Chrons is acting up big time. I cannot keep food down. direaha like crazy was on the bowl 20x yesterday alone throughout the night too. This sucks! 
Im dropping a little weight too. I still have great appetite and feel strong. 
Had to stop a few times during training today to hit the can I hate that! Still was strong in the gym. Hopefully this passes Im already on heavy meds and it can only get worse.
Keep going guys few weeks left.


----------



## txpipeliner88 (May 25, 2014)

Gonna say a prayer for you bro I hope you can get it back under control


----------



## Z28 (May 25, 2014)

txpipeliner88 said:


> Gonna say a prayer for you bro I hope you can get it back under control


Thanks alot man I really appreciate that


----------



## Dens228 (May 25, 2014)

txpipeliner88 said:


> It wasn't fun but still didn't have to be pulled from my truck at 5 in the morning going to work......side note anyone else lose their appetite on tren?



For me tren is a damned if I do damned if I don't. 
I don't have as much of an appetite but if I don't eat enough I feel hypo, but most of the time when I eat, especially carbs, I get the acid reflux.......

At 50 years old I've decided this is my last tren run, no matter how low I go on it.   Just don't see the value in trade offs anymore.


----------



## txpipeliner88 (May 25, 2014)

Thanks for the input


----------



## Sandpig (May 25, 2014)

txpipeliner88 said:


> ide note anyone else lose their appetite on tren?



No, but I definitely agree with Z28, the acid reflux sucks big time.

I should just buy some stock in Tums.

Although it's not quite as bad now that I'm only taking 30 mgs EOD.

Emeric suggested 25.


----------



## txpipeliner88 (May 26, 2014)

I think I might lower mine then and see what happens I'm running 100/day now been at it for almost 8 weeks only side to speak if is suppressive appetite and maybe some mild mild irritability I'll drop it to 50 a day and see still gonna keep test high tho


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 26, 2014)

Sandpig said:


> No, but I definitely agree with Z28, the acid reflux sucks big time.
> 
> I should just buy some stock in Tums.
> 
> ...



What about trying 15mg ed or even 20mg ed)? I find smaller ed dosing reduces the side effects from all aas but especially tren. That especially holds true with anxiety when on tren too (for sensitive individuals). How is the clen? I still haven't started but might take a little now before bed


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 26, 2014)

I have to add my diet has not been a cutting diet at all really but I am training like a beast in the gym so I am losing fat. I am starting a diet plan now though. Moreover I am swopping over to hexarelin from GHRP-2 as the hunger has been a struggle. Added to that carb cravings from tren and well you guys would be shocked at some of the food I manage to put away!

Today I went for a meal with Barbie and Lewis. I had a 14oz rump steak with all the trimmings. There was an unlimited salad bar so I got 2 servings from that too. Lewis got a dessert so I did too. The calories are listed on everything and my dessert was 980 cals  I then add a cup of tea with 2 sugars in then a double espresso and headed to the gym feeling 6 months pregnant. 

I trained calves and chest. Sets of 10-50 reps for calves with minimal rest. Chest was barbell press, dips, cable crossovers and machine presses. Like every gym session I am dripping with sweat but I doubt I made a dent in my meal beforehand. But I am feeling good and ready to finish strong. The next few weeks I am gonna put 100% into everything.

I plan to buy a rowing machine for fasted cardio in the mornings. Not enough room inside so I will keep it in the shed and use it in the garden so not gonna get an expensive one.


----------



## Sully (May 26, 2014)

Week 7, Update 3

Felt like shit all day. Allergies kicked my ass, even with the Nasacort, although not as badly as in recent years. I popped a handful of Benadryl, caught a few hour nap, and still managed to make it to the gym. Had the worst back workout I've had in years. Sluggish, no strength, no motivation, and no focus. Powered through as best as I could, but couldn't manage any cardio. Been feeling short of breath all day long from the allergies, too. It usually only gets really bad for 2 or 3 days, then let's up. So, I'm hoping to be done with it in a day or 2. 

Got some more Tren Ace on the way. Gonna bump it up to 200mg a day for the rest of the competition and go as low carb as I can manage. I'm still seeing progress, I just wanna supercharge the last few weeks. Maybe make a push to even place in this contest, even though that's still a long shot. 

Keep it up guys, we're in the home stretch. Only 3 more weeks left.


----------



## Sandpig (May 26, 2014)

Elvia1023 said:


> What about trying 15mg ed or even 20mg ed)? I find smaller ed dosing reduces the side effects from all aas but especially tren. That especially holds true with anxiety when on tren too (for sensitive individuals). How is the clen? I still haven't started but might take a little now before bed



Well, I was pinning tren and prop every day for a while. Just got tired of it. That's why I'm going EOD now..

Clen seems to be working well. Maybe too well.


----------



## Sandpig (May 26, 2014)

Weight 178 again even after eating over 400 gms of carbs yesterday. WTF.

I plan on staying fairly lean when this is done but will try to add muscle obviously. Geez, if I eat clean how many carbs will I need to eat daily if I can't put on one pound eating that much?

That's why I said in the previous post the Clen is working well. Maybe that's the reason for no weight gain?

Yesterday's workout was awesome! I haven't hit legs that hard in years. They were useless for most of the day. In fact, I had trouble standing in the tanning booth after the workout. Good thing they have the handles on the ceiling to hold you up.

Both quads and hams are sore this morning. Have a feeling it may get worse as the day goes on.

BTW, I did no cardio yesterday.


----------



## Dens228 (May 26, 2014)

Kicked some butt today, I've been running my ass off this weekend for my son's three day travel baseball tournament.  Back at it today, middle of the day of course which should help me lose some water weight!  LOL
One more win and they're in the championship.......

Today's workout, once again all work sets to failure...
Leg press x8, 13, 18
Seated leg curls x11
SLDL's x7
Hammer curls x7
Ez bar curls x9
concentration curls x17
Pressdowns x11
Lying bb extension x13
lying db extension x13
Abs

Haven't weighed myself yet..


----------



## Daniel11 (May 26, 2014)

In honor of Memorial Day I will be hitting legs today:

4x20 squats
4x8 hack squat (drop set on last set)
4x20/leg walking lounges
4x10 leg ext

4x8 (drop on all) Seated calf raise 
4x8 (drop on all) donkey calf


----------



## AtomAnt (May 26, 2014)

Happy Memorial Day! Honor those who have given the ultimate sacrifice


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 27, 2014)

Lil' Sully said:


> Week 7, Update 3
> 
> Felt like shit all day. Allergies kicked my ass, even with the Nasacort, although not as badly as in recent years. I popped a handful of Benadryl, caught a few hour nap, and still managed to make it to the gym. Had the worst back workout I've had in years. Sluggish, no strength, no motivation, and no focus. Powered through as best as I could, but couldn't manage any cardio. Been feeling short of breath all day long from the allergies, too. It usually only gets really bad for 2 or 3 days, then let's up. So, I'm hoping to be done with it in a day or 2.
> 
> ...



200mg tren a per day  You are going for it... I wish I could take that much  I am on 40mg per day and seem to be craving carbs all the time. How is your appetite on high doses of tren? Are you on 140mg now?



Sandpig said:


> Well, I was pinning tren and prop every day for a while. Just got tired of it. That's why I'm going EOD now..
> 
> Clen seems to be working well. Maybe too well.



Yeah the ed injs do get old. I was missing quite a few injs a few weeks ago but have been more consistent recently.



Sandpig said:


> Weight 178 again even after eating over 400 gms of carbs yesterday. WTF.
> 
> I plan on staying fairly lean when this is done but will try to add muscle obviously. Geez, if I eat clean how many carbs will I need to eat daily if I can't put on one pound eating that much?
> 
> ...



I have ate a lot recently but not gained any weight and am actually getting leaner. Are you on peps or gh now? I am using peps and it's mad but when I have this much gh in my system it's near on impossible for me to gain weight unless I eat a ridiculous amount. Tren is another thing if I use at higher doses I just seem to get leaner no matter what.. I may up it a little for the next few weeks 

I started clen last night but only at 20mcg. I have been sweating in my sleep anyway but last night was bad and I could feel the difference. Gonna try 40mcg tonight. I am excited about the next few weeks. Gonna train like a beast in the gym 2moro


----------



## Sully (May 27, 2014)

Elvia1023 said:


> 200mg tren a per day  You are going for it... I wish I could take that much  I am on 40mg per day and seem to be craving carbs all the time. How is your appetite on high doses of tren? Are you on 140mg now?



On 150mg/day right now, and 125mg Test E 1/week. Really just bumping it up slightly. I do crave carbs, but no more so than when I'm not using Tren. U know when they say "I love u like a fat kid loves cake"? I'm that fat kid. And I fucking love cake. 

Appetite is good, no problem getting the food down, but I'm cutting calories so that's not a big concern for me. 

Once I got the doses figured out and the proper ancillaries in place, I don't get much in the way of sides from Tren anymore. A little insomnia, which if I made it to the doctor for a refill on my Ambien that wouldn't be a problem either. Slightly increased body temp when sleeping, same solution as #1. That's about it, actually. Oh, wait, wanting to fuck every fatty I see at Walmart. That's prolly the worst side effect from Tren. Trashy skanks with muffin tops carrying their fuck trophies suddenly look really bangable.


----------



## txpipeliner88 (May 27, 2014)

^^^ dude I have had to really watch myself with that as well woman I would never think of are all of a sudden hot. Scares the hell outta me.

Hit legs today to start the week off right squats ass to grass then leg press then lunges didn't get weight just went for 10 reps each set. The pump tren gives is absolutely amazing  if I could run this year round I would but alas we can't.


----------



## Daniel11 (May 27, 2014)

Well I got to the gym and they closed early.  Way early.  

FML 

Legs tomorrow


----------



## Daniel11 (May 27, 2014)

Oh on a good note my gyno is much smaller and softened up a lot.  Even my wife is impressed at how quick it turned around.


----------



## Sully (May 27, 2014)

Daniel11 said:


> Oh on a good note my gyno is much smaller and softened up a lot.  Even my wife is impressed at how quick it turned around.



I might have to pick up some Letro in a few weeks and start a course of it. As I lose weight I'm realizing I have a pretty bad case of pubescent gyno, and I'm not too far off from it starting to show through and becoming really noticeable. May even have to mention it to my doc next time I go and see what he says about possible surgery. Just not sure how to swing it so that my insurance would cover it.


----------



## Sandpig (May 27, 2014)

Daniel11 said:


> Well I got to the gym and they closed early.  Way early.
> 
> FML
> 
> Legs tomorrow



Your gym closes? That sucks. lol


----------



## Sandpig (May 27, 2014)

Elvia1023 said:


> Are you on peps or gh now?



Neither.

Can't afford GH and Don't know shit about peptides. I've wanted to try something like IGF but but don't have the confidence in my ability to reconstitute it properly.


----------



## Sandpig (May 27, 2014)

177 today

Arms yesterday followed by 15 minutes of non stop "ab Cardio" as Serge Nubret used to do his.

Was planning on doing another five but for some reason I stopped after 15. :sEm_blush8:


----------



## MattG (May 27, 2014)

Lil' Sully said:


> I might have to pick up some Letro in a few weeks and start a course of it. As I lose weight I'm realizing I have a pretty bad case of pubescent gyno, and I'm not too far off from it starting to show through and becoming really noticeable. May even have to mention it to my doc next time I go and see what he says about possible surgery. Just not sure how to swing it so that my insurance would cover it.



ive heard more than one person who got their insurance to pay say: tell the doc its very painful at times, even hard to sleep when you roll over on your chest. That it causes daily problems like that, and also how bad it messes your head up. From what these few ppl said, basically if you say it causes pain, discomfort, and depression the ins companies should pay for it. If you just said, i hate how this looks, i want surgery-they treat it as cosmetic and wont cover it.


----------



## txpipeliner88 (May 27, 2014)

First night of the tren sweats woke up with the bed soaked and me starving, ate two bowls of cereal then back to bed. Legs still nice and full from last nights leg work out. Forgot to dose my letro this morning I'll get it when i get home from work. Starting to really see the muscle striations during my workouts and am noticing veins in my shoulders I didn't know I had  even saw a few ab veins Sunday which so so cool. Back up to 178 this morning so I just need to keep eating heavy and I'll hit 180 again.

@sandpig- hey bro I know that scale is a mind trip but if you are anything like me we look better at this175-180 than we did at 190 easily. Don't let the scale jack you to much


----------



## Phoe2006 (May 27, 2014)

TX how much letro are you taking?


----------



## txpipeliner88 (May 27, 2014)

Roughly .625 mg a day getting those dang little tabs to cut right has been proving to be a pain


----------



## Sully (May 27, 2014)

MattG said:


> ive heard more than one person who got their insurance to pay say: tell the doc its very painful at times, even hard to sleep when you roll over on your chest. That it causes daily problems like that, and also how bad it messes your head up. From what these few ppl said, basically if you say it causes pain, discomfort, and depression the ins companies should pay for it. If you just said, i hate how this looks, i want surgery-they treat it as cosmetic and wont cover it.



Awesome bro. I'll give that a shot.


----------



## Sandpig (May 27, 2014)

txpipeliner88 said:


> @sandpig- hey bro I know that scale is a mind trip but if you are anything like me we look better at this175-180 than we did at 190 easily. Don't let the scale jack you to much



No doubt. I get major compliments all the time now. 
But damn it, I wanna be a big boy! 

You'd think that after thirty plus years of training I would realize that I will never be as big as I want.


----------



## Sandpig (May 27, 2014)

txpipeliner88 said:


> Roughly .625 mg a day getting those dang little tabs to cut right has been proving to be a pain



That's what I take. I don't even worry about cutting them perfectly. If you take a little less today that means you'll take a little more tomorrow.


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 28, 2014)

txpipeliner88 said:


> Roughly .625 mg a day getting those dang little tabs to cut right has been proving to be a pain



I just mentioned about letro so will put it here too. I am taking about 500mcg per night now. This may be too much information but honestly my libido is night and day different after starting letro. I am surprised by this. We all know what high dosed letro can do to libido. Usually my libido on tren is sky high but this time round it's been declining fast. I must have needed the letro. The size of my flaccid penis is much bigger too and I keep getting erections all the time! I am using MT2 too but have been on it for a long time so it's definitely the letro. 

I am sure it will start having the opposite effect though as I bump the dose up and the longer I stay on it. I am gonna up to 1mg per night soon. I am drying out well though and have noticed lots more vascularity in my legs... even my feet are more vascular


----------



## Daniel11 (May 28, 2014)

Damn. I've been doing 2.5mg /night Letro to kill my gyno.  Works great libido still there.  

Then again I'm on a good amount of TP also along with Tren.


----------



## txpipeliner88 (May 28, 2014)

I had started to develop a small bump under each nip so I increased my dosage to to the current .625/day puffiness and bumps have gone down on just that.


----------



## Daniel11 (May 28, 2014)

Mine where pretty sizable.  Asin @25/day wasn't enough to keep it down while on Tren.   They got bigger and harder.  

Asin + Letro + Prami and 2 weeks later they are already much better.  Should be gone in 2 weeks.  

Then taper off Letro and maintain with Asin.  And off the Tren.


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 28, 2014)

I haven't shaved and not pumped but was getting a wash before and thought I look half decent so got some quick pics taken. I haven't even started dieting seriously so excited to see what I can do in the next few weeks. I just started my clen too. Been training like a mad man but no cardio... a few 10 mins on rowing machine but that's it. I start Marssels Adrol soon too... time to blow up those muscles 




images




post image online


----------



## Sandpig (May 28, 2014)

Forgot to get on scale this morning. Probably better off. lol

40 minutes of cardio yesterday. All this cardio is really having an effect at work. My legs are always "heavy".

Gonna start doing more "ab Cardio". Hopefully this helps.


----------



## Z28 (May 28, 2014)

Sandpig said:


> Forgot to get on scale this morning. Probably better off. lol


 Finally!!! Now do that everyday!

Yes your right about the heavy legs, I noticed that alot the last few weeks of prep. Its weird they are still strong but walking and normal activities become hard lol. And doing what you do for work is a killer man.


Finally holding down some food. Immodium seemed to help alot. I didnt miss any training,cardio or meals though. In fact my strength seems to keep going up. I lost a few lbs due to the direah but it could have been much worse if aas or me not eating was not in the equation. 
Chrons sucks and dont wish it on my worst enemy.
Off day today, feels strange I wish I could train 7x a week sometimes.
I will be getting some good eating in over the next few days. My brother gets married on Friday, rehersal dinner Thursday, pool party Saturday and I have family in town for the wedding so you know going out to eat alot too.
I should make up those few lbs easy just have to watch the Chrons

Good thing its offseason!


----------



## Daniel11 (May 28, 2014)

Brekky.  No carb.  

4 eggs, king salmon, light olive oil, capers and mandatory shriracha.  

Also had some bulletproof coffee earlier.


----------



## Daniel11 (May 28, 2014)

Paper plates and plastic fork....  Because I'm moving this weekend so everything is in boxes.


----------



## Daniel11 (May 29, 2014)

Nothing cool to report.  Sooooo here's some more food porn from my day:


----------



## Sandpig (May 29, 2014)

177

Chest and calves yesterday followed by 15 minutes of non stop ab work.

My freakin calves are killing me this morning! I have no idea what I did so different that would cause this other than pushing most sets closer to failure than usual.

Chest is a bit sore too so looks like a great workout overall.

Today's a high carb day. Looking forward to it.


----------



## txpipeliner88 (May 29, 2014)

Daniel what is that cause it looks amazing


----------



## Daniel11 (May 29, 2014)

Salmon patties with some veggies mixed in.  Red bell pepper and parsley maybe? 
On grilled portobello shroom heads.  

Shriracha on top of course.


----------



## txpipeliner88 (May 29, 2014)

Going to be making those soon


----------



## Dens228 (May 29, 2014)

Weight today was an even 227.
Energy is better with the lowered tren and raised test.  Reflux is almost gone.

Today was legs and arms
Leg extensions x18
Leg press x11
Hacks with single rest pause, x11-2
Seated leg curl x11
SLDL x8
Hammer curls x7
BB curls x9
Concentration curls x12
Pressdowns x13
Lying bb extensions x9
Lying DB extension x14
Abs

As it stands now I'm on:
100 tren a/100 prop/50 Mast P/ 175 Test E EOD
40 mg anavar ED
10 mg halo pre workout


----------



## yeayadead (May 29, 2014)

Goin kill the Legs today, first time hitting them in two weeks due to that bad shot that leaked down my leg to my sweep and had me literally limping for 8 days straight. Got my npp up and tren low to im leaning out instead of bulking which could be due to lowering my carbs which i thought ida needed to due since i lowered my tren but o well same weight but leaning out. Been on this chicken in a crockpot deal. Holy shit this is the way to go. fuck baking chicken and having that shit dry as hell the next day. the crockpot makes a little gravy with it and i been killing that with rice. 4 days later warm it up and still fresh and not dry. How i didn't hear of this before puzzles me. Made a big pork roast two nights ago in it. This thing is the shizznitttt lol


----------



## Dens228 (May 29, 2014)

My wife and one of our neighbors pre-made a bunch of crock pot meals and froze them.  Whenever you're ready you just put it in the pot in the morning and there's your dinner.  Most of them were pretty good.


----------



## Sully (May 30, 2014)

My package of Tren arrived this morning, and did my first 200mg shot this evening after the gym and tanning. Gonna hit it hard this last few weeks. Just gotta figure out what to do about this coming weekend. Gotta go out of town for 4 nights, and sharing a hotel room with a guy from the firehouse. Not sure I wanna pack up a bunch of gear and barrels and pins and have to hide that shit everyday. I dunno, I'll figure something out. 

Workout today was great. Hit chest tris and delts, and I was really strong today. Jumped up 40 pounds on my machine chest flys. And I've been doing 1 arm flys lately, those are kicking my ass. Talk about a full range of motion and complete contraction. 

Lifts today were up across the board. Pace was a little slow cuz I kept having to compete for machines with some damn kid that someone brought with them. I guess I should be flattered that he kept looking at me while I was using a machine and soon as I walked away he jumped on it, but then when I turned around to go back to it he was still there struggling to move 20 pounds on chest flys. Kid flailed around like a fish out of water. Looked like he barely weighed 20 pounds himself. 

Anyways, all was well with workout today, did 30 minutes of cardio after then hit the tanning bed. Diet is getting back on point. Today was nothing but shakes, tuna, and ground turkey. Almost no carbs at all. Gonna stick with this till next weekend when I go out of town. I think I can drop another 10 pounds between now and then. 

Haven't stepped on the scale in several days. Gonna weigh myself in the morning to see where I'm at and update tomorrow. 

On shit, almost forgot. I think I'm starting to see abs. I can just make out the outline of my upper abdominals. Still covered by a good layer of adipose tissue , but the general shape is there. I'm not in danger of having a six-pack anytime soon, but in a couple months I'm in danger of having real discernible abdominal muscles that might even be able to make out in a picture. This is a big moment for a fat boy like me guys. I almost cried earlier when I saw it. Ok, I'm done.


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 30, 2014)

Been training as normal. Today I got physio done on my back then calves. The calves was the worst pain I have ever endured! Last time he done the back he was shocked I made no noise as I am usually good with pain. No chance with my calves... shouting, swearing, sweating... I nearly broke the metal table I was squeezing so hard. I did try to remain relaxed though as it works better but fuck me that was bad. He said my calves were beyond tight. They won't grow if they are like that so it was well needed.

After physio we done some stretches then I finished off on the exercise bike for 10 mins. I have struggled to walk today and they are very sore. It made me realize and I need to put a lot more effort into stretching. I am also gonna buy a proper foam roller so I can use it for my calves, hams etc. I will use it twice daily to really keep them loose so I can get the best muscle growth. Anyone else ever had their calves done?


----------



## Sandpig (May 30, 2014)

yeayadead said:


> Goin kill the Legs today, first time hitting them in two weeks due to that bad shot that leaked down my leg to my sweep and had me literally limping for 8 days straight.



Shit man, I had that happen before and I still had to work with it. Up and down from from knees as a floor covering installer. That was horrible.


----------



## Sandpig (May 30, 2014)

177

Great back workout yesterday followed by 15 minutes of non stop abs. Then I jumped on the treadmill and immediately went to 4.1 mph. That's kinda fast for me.

Did that for ten mins.

Gonna check BF later. Interested to see how the carb cycling worked for me this week.

BTW, today is low carbs.


----------



## Dens228 (May 30, 2014)

Sandpig said:


> Shit man, I had that happen before and I still had to work with it. Up and down from from knees as a floor covering installer. That was horrible.



I don't know how you do that.  I installed two wood floors in my own house and my knees paid for that for days..........


----------



## txpipeliner88 (May 30, 2014)

Been a busy two days hadn't been able to hit the gym at all but deff put in the work. Pulled a 16 Wednesday that was actually 18 if you count the drive then yesterday spent the afternoon and into the night getting the mobile home ready to be moved for my ex-wife. Finally get to fully close that chapter of my life...whew! Gonna try to get in there tonight and work the back not sure if I will have the energy after today but gonna give it hell.


----------



## Sandpig (May 31, 2014)

Dens228 said:


> I don't know how you do that.  I installed two wood floors in my own house and my knees paid for that for days..........



Been doing it for about 27 years now.

Most important thing is high quality knee pads.


----------



## txpipeliner88 (May 31, 2014)

Was literally just walking outside and looked down and boom extra veins had to get a snap shot of it.


----------



## Sully (May 31, 2014)

Got in a good session of cardio today, along with abs. Kept diet tight. Almost no carbs all day. Only carbs were the grilled peppers and veggies with the fajitas for dinner. No tortillas beans or rice. Looking forward to doing back tomorrow. Lately back and bis has been my favorite workout day. 

Also on day 2 of 200mg Tren Ace per day. No real news there. Minimal sides, nothing I can't live with for 3 more weeks till I run out of Tren. I really found my sweet spot with Tren dosage vs. Test dosage and the proper ancillaries. I feel like I could run this stuff at a gram a week year round pretty easily. I won't, but I feel like I could.


----------



## Sandpig (May 31, 2014)

Lil' Sully said:


> Also on day 2 of 200mg Tren Ace per day.





I got up to 100 ED and that was it for me.


----------



## Sandpig (May 31, 2014)

40 mins of cardio yesterday/

BF checked out at 8.6%.

Do I really believe I'm that lean? No

But all I know is that I started at like 13.7% and I've been checking it the same way each time. I'm happy! :action-smiley-033:

Now If I could only stay under 10% and weigh 190, I'd be ecstatic.


----------



## Dens228 (May 31, 2014)

Sandpig said:


> I got up to 100 ED and that was it for me.



150 EOD put me over the top, back to 100 eod, feel much better.
Only side I really get is reflux but..........it is brutal.


----------



## Daniel11 (May 31, 2014)

Trn A @ 100 ed for me is sweet.  
Except for the sleep issues those suck.  

In fact while not sleeping at 4am I made this:


----------



## Sully (May 31, 2014)

Yeah, after the first time I ran Tren I didn't think it was a compound I could use. Gave it a couple more tries and it improved everytime, made a few more tweaks and it got even better, and now I can run it almost completely free of sides. It's really working wonders for me in the recomp department.

 After this run with it I don't think I'll run it nearly this high again. I'm just trying to get as much of this bodyfat off me as quickly as possible. It's a marathon, not a sprint, I know. But, when u can do high doses without major sides and get the max benefits from it, might as well. Next I'll prolly start experimenting with Mast and Deca/NPP. 

Update

Hit back and bis this afternoon. Had the gym mostly to myself, which was great. Didn't have a lot of time , so I hit everything fast and hard and got a great pump going.

After lifting I had just enough time to get in a little cardio. Just as I was stepping on the treadmill, I got the most godawful rumbling in my guts. Quickly made my way to the restroom and proceeded to wreck that place for a solid 25 minutes. It was fawkin horrible. And right as I open the restroom door to leave I find myself face to face with one of the hottest chicks that works out in my gym, and she's wanting to go in and change. All I could manage to say was "u shouldn't go in there". And made my way to the front to grab my bag and hit the door. 

Weighed 245 this morning. Down a pound from last week, but overall I think I look much better than I did last week. Just the overall shape of my physique is changing in a very positive way.


----------



## Sandpig (May 31, 2014)

Daniel11 said:


> Trn A @ 100 ed for me is sweet.
> Except for the sleep issues those suck.
> 
> In fact while not sleeping at 4am I made this:
> ...



4am? I was already in the gym.


----------



## Sandpig (May 31, 2014)

My two biggest issues with Tren are Reflux and lack of sleep. But man, I love that shit!


----------



## Sandpig (May 31, 2014)

My buddy snapped this during my workout this morning.


----------



## Sully (Jun 1, 2014)

Sandpig said:


> My buddy snapped this during my workout this morning.



You got killer delts Sandpig. Vascularity looks really good. I don't know if I'll live long enough to ever be your age, but if I do I'd love to have a physique like yours.


----------



## Sandpig (Jun 1, 2014)

Lil' Sully said:


> You got killer delts Sandpig. Vascularity looks really good. I don't know if I'll live long enough to ever be your age, but if I do I'd love to have a physique like yours.



Dude, I'm flattered. Thanks!

Cause I'm the guy that usually always wants to look like the other guy. lol


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 1, 2014)

I have a few new things to try. I done my last cjc-dac inject on Tues so gonna wait a little before starting LR3. When I do I will start at 100mcg but move up to 200mcg eod. That will be in the form of micro injs (10mcg) in specific body parts. I am thinking mainly my calves and chest. I will dose it pre workout and train the muscles I inject.

I will also be adding in Marssels Adrol on Monday


----------



## Sully (Jun 1, 2014)

Sandpig said:


> Dude, I'm flattered. Thanks!
> 
> Cause I'm the guy that usually always wants to look like the other guy. lol



Yeah, I think most of us have that affliction. Always wanting to look like that guy over there. Gotta learn to look in the mirror and like what you see, even if it's not exactly what u want to see. 

For instance, I'm just starting to be able to make out the faint outline of my upper abdominals. And even though I'm still a gross fat-ass, I get the biggest stupidest grin on my face everytime I look in the mirror after a shower. 

Remember, old guy or not, u still look better than 98% of the people in this country.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 1, 2014)

Today was a complete break from everything... not even been out the house. Resting my body as I am off work next week so gonna it it hard. My upper back is very sore since physio so not sure what he has done! I will be training 2moro... probably calves, shoulders and abs.


----------



## Daniel11 (Jun 1, 2014)

I'm in the middle of moving.  
Not very exciting for this comp, but I sure am burning a shit ton of calories.   Big haul tomorrow.   I'm already tired.  

Tren, Clen, EQ, Mast, TP and T3.   RAWK!!!!!!    And some Adrol for good measure.


----------



## Sandpig (Jun 1, 2014)

Yesterday was calves and delts. Since I'm moving really quick between sets I had time to do a ton of sets. (For me, anyway).

I think I did 12 - 13 sets just for medial delts. And probably 10 for fronts. I do rears on back day.

Followed up with 20 mins. of non stop ab work in place of cardio.

Today is high carbs. Think I'm gonna go even higher than last time. And that was 400+ grams.


----------



## Dens228 (Jun 1, 2014)

Weight is at a stand still but I think I'm still losing fat. 
Today was legs and arms, weighed in at 227.4, still holding some water which I'll deal with the last week. 
My son actually doesn't have any baseball today so I'll be catching up on some yard work so that will be my cardio.


----------



## Sandpig (Jun 1, 2014)

Meal #3 was at 9am this morning and I'd already hit the 300 gm mark with the carbs.

This is fun!


----------



## Sully (Jun 1, 2014)

Sandpig said:


> Meal #3 was at 9am this morning and I'd already hit the 300 gm mark with the carbs.
> 
> This is fun!



You get reflux from Tren, and I get it from carbs. That many carbs would give me heartburn so bad I'd feel like I was having chest pains and an ulcer at the same time. Not that I wouldn't enjoy the process of eating them, but I'd regret it for 2 days after.


----------



## Sully (Jun 2, 2014)

Weekly update #3

Had a killer leg day this afternoon. Took a quick nap before I went, as the Trensomnia has been rough the last few days since I bumped up my dose. Felt good and rested when I got there, and had the place mostly to myself. 

Warmed up with leg extensions and leg curls. Reps in the 30-50 range. Didn't get very heavy, but got a good burn and pump going. 7 sets of each with increasing weight each set. First 3 are just warm-up, last 4 are working sets. 

Then switched between leg presses and stiff-leg deads. Went heavier on presses than I have in a while. Felt really strong today. Went to 5 plates on each side for 25 reps on 5th set. After those 2 exercises I was starting to get a little wobbly when I was standing up, but I managed to keep it together as a couple young cuties wandered in a little earlier. Ur not trying to show off, they're just reminding you to keep your composure and don't let it show how hard you're working. 

Finished up with leg press calf-raises and squats. My lower back has been bothering me a little lately, so I went super light on squats and focused on solid form and slow reps. 135 isn't much weight at all, but when you do it with 5-8 second negatives, a 2 second pause at the bottom, and for 35-40 reps it personally made me a little sick to my stomach after the second set. 

I wanted to do some cardio after lifting, but I was having a tough time walking straight, so I went and tanned instead.


----------



## lycan Venom (Jun 2, 2014)

Damn lil sully Ive been having horrible heartburn. That could be a reason I never thought of. Glad I read your post.


----------



## Sandpig (Jun 2, 2014)

Lil' Sully said:


> You get reflux from Tren, and I get it from carbs. That many carbs would give me heartburn so bad I'd feel like I was having chest pains and an ulcer at the same time. Not that I wouldn't enjoy the process of eating them, but I'd regret it for 2 days after.



My only issue with eating a ton of carbs is gas.


----------



## Sandpig (Jun 2, 2014)

So after putting away over 500 grams of carbs yesterday, I only weigh 176.

Still not sure how I'm gonna put on any size if I keep eating clean when this is over.

Yesterday was leg day. Did about 12 sets for hams and then 22 for quads.

Tried front squatting for the first time in years.  I could never, and still can't, get used to that bar on the front delts.

No cardio


----------



## Dens228 (Jun 2, 2014)

Sandpig said:


> So after putting away over 500 grams of carbs yesterday, I only weigh 176.
> 
> Still not sure how I'm gonna put on any size if I keep eating clean when this is over.
> 
> ...



Man that's a lot of sets!  How many do you consider work sets vs warm ups?


----------



## Sandpig (Jun 2, 2014)

All were work sets. I really only warm up on the first one or two exercises. Keep in mind that I am not pushing to failure on these sets either.


----------



## Sandpig (Jun 3, 2014)

Best thing about eating all those carbs? The pump and vascularity during the following morning's workout.

Bi's and Tri's yesterday followed by 15 minutes of ab work.

Gonna shoot for 20 minutes of abs followed by 25 mins. on the treadmill today.


----------



## Dens228 (Jun 3, 2014)

Weighed in at 226 this morning. 
Still on 50 mcg's of T3 every day.  Makes me flat as hell.  Pumps are good but they leave quickly.  

I need to figure out the last week of diet and supps for this contest. 
I am figuring quitting the T3 a couple of days prior to snapping the pictures.
Also I'm going to try Expel to get some water off.  Never used that before either.

My experience in manipulating water is from my days of competing in powerlifting.  I'd do the hot shower in the bathroom while wearing a couple of layers of sweats to get the last few pounds off, then after weighing in I'd load up on Pedialite.   Didn't care how I looked.  Obviously this is different so I'm flying blind.


----------



## MattG (Jun 3, 2014)

In the final stretch eh? Contest ending on the 20th still?


----------



## Dens228 (Jun 3, 2014)

I have to finish about 5 days early, me and the family are heading out for a week long youth baseball tournament.

Today I did:
Decline bench with a single drop set so it went 8-7
Dips with a rest pause, 11-2
DB Bench x13
Crossovers x12
DB Curls with a single drop set, 7-4
EZ Bar curls x9, then 2 cheat reps with an ultra slow negative
Concentration curls x11
Abs

Felt a little hypo during the last half of the workout.  I may have to add a little fruit about 1/2 hour prior to my workouts.


----------



## Daniel11 (Jun 3, 2014)

205lbs. 

Sore as hell from moving.   Have not been to gym in days and days.   

No Clen this week.  

Gonna get into new gym this week and get some gains back.


----------



## Sully (Jun 3, 2014)

lycan Venom said:


> Damn lil sully Ive been having horrible heartburn. That could be a reason I never thought of. Glad I read your post.



I actually figured out about 10-12 years ago that most of my heartburn is from carbs. Anything simple or starchy, bread, potatoes, rice, sugar, pasta, etc. causes me really bad heartburn. Cut those carbs out and replace them with veggies and heartburn is gone.


----------



## txpipeliner88 (Jun 3, 2014)

All last week was a total bust as far as getting to the gym :-/ not happy about that but made up for it in hours at work. Caught a stomach bug yesterday and spent most of the evening throwing up. Tried to eat at lunch today but it didn't stay down long. Still forcing water and pedialyte down. Gonna try to get some dinner down later. Still leaning out nicely tho starting to see some veins in my lower abs and the pouch that I have always had has shrunk to the point that you can't even see it unless you try to grab fat and even then you have to dig in hard.


----------



## yeayadead (Jun 3, 2014)

Late night chest session last night went great. Just ate a big plate of rice and pork going hit back in an hour so should be getting them nasty back pumps especially since i added in karbolyn pre intra and post workout. Love this stuff. Weight staying the same and leaning out. Thinking about dropping npp down to 500 and starting the tren climb back up to 700 and evenutally a gram. Introducing anavar friday. I'll eventually get up to a 100 but would 60 be a good starting dose or 80?


----------



## Sandpig (Jun 4, 2014)

MattG said:


> In the final stretch eh? Contest ending on the 20th still?



Yea, the 20th.

About 2.5 weeks left.


----------



## Sandpig (Jun 4, 2014)

yeayadead said:


> Introducing anavar friday. I'll eventually get up to a 100 but would 60 be a good starting dose or 80?



I'm no expert but IMO, 60 is a great starting point.


----------



## Sandpig (Jun 4, 2014)

20 mins of abs and 25 mins on the treadmill yesterday.

Legs still feeling heavy all the time even though I cut way back on the cardio.

Don't understand this considering I'm actually eating a good deal of food. Especially on the two high carb days.


----------



## Dens228 (Jun 4, 2014)

As my body fat got lower I started losing some energy during my workouts. Yesterday was rough, felt a little hypo.
Today was legs so I decided to ad Glycofuse for 50 grams of carbs for my intra workout drink.  I start drinking it about 10 minutes before I start my workout and take a few sets every couple of sets. 

For today's workout, all listed to failure.

Leg extensions drop set.....x14 x8
Leg Press, single rest pause x7 x2
Hacks x10
Seated leg curls rest pause x12 x3
SLDL's using T-bar x6
Leg press calf, rest pause, x13 x4
Seated calf, x14 reps then partials until I cried like a little bitch!  LOL

Spent a little time getting some sun yesterday.  I was covered in sweat after and my legs were a bunch of veins from hips to ankles!


----------



## Sandpig (Jun 4, 2014)

Dens228 said:


> As my body fat got lower I started losing some energy during my workouts. Yesterday was rough, felt a little hypo.
> Today was legs so I decided to ad Glycofuse for 50 grams of carbs for my intra workout drink.  I start drinking it about 10 minutes before I start my workout and take a few sets every couple of sets.
> 
> For today's workout, all listed to failure.
> ...



I use Glycofuse too. I only use a full serv. on my high carb days. Otherwise it's 1/2 scoop plus a little Coconut sugar.


----------



## Dens228 (Jun 4, 2014)

Never heard of coconut sugar, I'll have to look into it.
I used one scoop of Glycofuse.....seemed to do the trick,,,,,especially on a leg day.

If I was looking to get ripped for the stage I'd suffer through it, but this is a transformation and I'm doing it for fun and to look better.   

It's the same thing when I'm hunting.  People ask me all the time where do I pee.  I say I stand up and pee off the side of the stand.  Some think the smell of urine will scare the deer, I don't.  But I do know I hunt for fun and it's no fun to sit up there all day with a full bladder!! LOL


----------



## Sandpig (Jun 4, 2014)

Got the coconut sugar idea from Emeric Delczeg over at PM. It's a very slow releasing carb. Helps keep from going hypo post workout.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 5, 2014)

Sandpig said:


> Got the coconut sugar idea from Emeric Delczeg over at PM. It's a very slow releasing carb. Helps keep from going hypo post workout.



I like coconut sugar myself but it isn't a slow releasing carb. It is juts slower than normal sugar. Normal sugar doesn't retain any nutrients but coconut sugar does. It contains many minerals, anti oxidants, polyphenols and short chain fatty acids. Plus a fiber called inulin which is likely the main reason it's slightly lower in the GI index than normal sugar.

I like using it when using slin in my intra training shake but my fav is probably dextrose.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 5, 2014)

Things have been good and training very hard. I had some protein ice cream (made with whey isolate) post training yesterday   Supps are pretty much the same but I added in Musclemeds NO Bull pre workout today and it was great. I am sensitive to caffeine so I have to be careful. I done 1 scoop and was fine and got a great pump and energy... trained for 2 1/2 hours today non stop. I will try 1 1/2 scoops 2moro


----------



## Z28 (Jun 5, 2014)

Elvia1023 said:


> Things have been good and training very hard. I had some protein ice cream (made with whey isolate) post training yesterday   Supps are pretty much the same but I added in Musclemeds NO Bull pre workout today and it was great. I am sensitive to caffeine so I have to be careful. I done 1 scoop and was fine and got a great pump and energy... trained for 2 1/2 hours today non stop. I will try 1 1/2 scoops 2moro


2 1/2 hrs of pump and  training is crazy!
As a protein ice cream try 1 cup of greek yogurt (I use the no fat)
1 scoop of a flavored whey
1 tbsp almond butter
some stevia or whatever sweetner
mix it all up 
taste is awesome its my meal 7 before bed treat!


----------



## Sandpig (Jun 5, 2014)

Z28 said:


> 2 1/2 hrs of pump and  training is crazy!
> As a protein ice cream try 1 cup of greek yogurt (I use the no fat)
> 1 scoop of a flavored whey
> 1 tbsp almond butter
> ...



Not really ice cream, but I use a cup of Vanilla Greek yogurt, scoop of vanilla protein and a 1/4 cup of oats.

Let it sit in the fridge overnight so the oats ferment and bam, you've got Tapioca pudding.


----------



## Sandpig (Jun 5, 2014)

176 today

Jay and I decided to bump up my carbs on my low day cause I've been struggling with energy levels and it's effecting my work.

I was going lower than he advised in the first place so it's my fault. lol

Yesterday was calves and chest. I really like training at this fast pace. I can squeeze a lot more sets in my allotted time frame.

I can't use as heavy of a weight this way, but I'm mentally looking at it as a way to prevent injuries also.


----------



## txpipeliner88 (Jun 5, 2014)

Up at 4 this morning realized if I bust butt I can hurry and get two sessions in today. Have to make up for lost time and missed days. Gonna hit back and bi this morning then this afternoon will be all legs. I normally never take a preworkout but had a sample of C4 laying around so I downed that and a sample of noxivol as well. So we will see what they do. Long hours at work have been kicking me mentally and physically but I think my body finally got used to them. Will update later today on work out.


----------



## txpipeliner88 (Jun 5, 2014)

Popped a few quick pics not the best but definitely making progress


----------



## Z28 (Jun 5, 2014)

Ran into Sandpig this am, he is looking pretty damm lean! Looks great! I'm proud that he is sticking with this. Between myself and Jay busting his balls he is pushing himself good LOL!


----------



## Z28 (Jun 5, 2014)

txpipeliner88 said:


> Up at 4 this morning realized if I bust butt I can hurry and get two sessions in today. Have to make up for lost time and missed days. Gonna hit back and bi this morning then this afternoon will be all legs. I normally never take a preworkout but had a sample of C4 laying around so I downed that and a sample of noxivol as well. So we will see what they do. Long hours at work have been kicking me mentally and physically but I think my body finally got used to them. Will update later today on work out.


Making great progress man! Be careful on the overtraining. I know what you mean about the long work hrs and the way we train, mentally we never let go! I think your right to an extent, we do kinda get used to it, but man its hard at points.


----------



## Z28 (Jun 5, 2014)

Training going great, getting stronger by the day. But havent lots of stomach issues one day direah 20x a day the next I cant go the next im in pain. Still have an appetite so that helps. I love to train everything just dissapears for that hour and half or so.

Up about 30lb hovering about 210 ish. still in good condition depending on how much water im holding it kinda fluctuates some


----------



## txpipeliner88 (Jun 5, 2014)

Dude you are looking great


----------



## Sandpig (Jun 5, 2014)

Dude, you need to resize your pics before posting. lol

And thanks for the compliments.


----------



## Z28 (Jun 5, 2014)

dont know how


----------



## Daniel11 (Jun 6, 2014)

Well I finally got signed up at new gym.  Gonna start tomorrow.  I underestimated just how much this would was gonna take both mentally physically and time.  Plus diet went south during the move.  

Let's see what I can bring in next week.


----------



## Sandpig (Jun 6, 2014)

Wow, the effect of lowering Tren dosage. Slept well. Got up about 40 minutes late.

Good thing today is cardio only. I'll probably end up doing HIIT on the bike.

Yesterday was a great back workout. I have no idea how many sets I did. But it is logged.

Was doing "Ab Cardio" till Z28 showed up. Hadn't seen him in a while so we started BSing and well, I never finished.


----------



## txpipeliner88 (Jun 6, 2014)

Took Z's advice and am waiting until today to go in. Has a vg go a little rough the other day it's slightly swollen and warm but no redness so I'm not too worried about it. Gonna take that sight out of rotation for a while seems the past few there have don't that.


----------



## Dens228 (Jun 6, 2014)

Weighed in at 225 on the nose today.  Seem to be dropping a little water.

Today was Delts, tris, abs

Laterals x14, x15
Smith machine press x50, shoulders can't really handle overhead pressing any more.  The joint not the muscle. 
Shrugs x15 + partials
Pressdowns Drop set   x10, x5
Lying Tricep extensions x11
Lying DB Extensions x14
Crunches to failure.


----------



## Sully (Jun 6, 2014)

Out of town for training. Diet has gone to shit, but I'm getting to eat at some pretty decent local places. Prime steak house tonight. No workout yesterday of today. I've got a massive infection around my fingernail on my right ring finger that's slowly spreading to the rest of my finger. Can barely close my right hand. Gonna find an urgent care place tomorrow if it's not looking any better.

 Gonna miss 4 days worth of Tren, but no big deal. Just didn't wanna travel with it or take a chance on any of my co-workers finding out. Got another package waiting for me when I get home Sunday night, too.


----------



## Sandpig (Jun 7, 2014)

Checked BF today.

Down to 8.1%

Last week was 8.6

So that's two weeks in a row dropping a half percentage point since cycling my carbs.

Funny, when my wife sees me eat on my high carb days, she says, "I thought you were on a diet"? lol


----------



## Dens228 (Jun 7, 2014)

Feeling pretty good these days.   Wish the fat was a little lower but don't most of us!

Weight was 224.4

Today was back day.  For several years I've been a constant tension, middle 80% range of motion kind of guy.  Today I decided to stop just short of a very full stretch but went to full contraction and held it for a second.

All sets listed to failure.

Medium grip pulldowns single rest pause set......x9, x3
T-Bars, single drop set......x7, x3
Cable rows x11
DB Pullovers x15
High cable face pulls x11
Back extensions x15, not to failure...

The pump was intense.......I need to work on my tan or nobody will see the fat loss!


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 7, 2014)

Just had my breakfast (oats, banana, sultanans, goji berries, chia seeds with chocolate protein powder). Now I am having 60mcg Clen and about 30mg tadalafil pre workout. Gonna train chest, back and quads 

I started Marssels Adrol 2 days ago at 50mg pre workout and so far it has given me great pumps and more fullness  Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## Sandpig (Jun 7, 2014)

Elvia1023 said:


> I started Marssels Adrol 2 days ago at 50mg pre workout and so far it has given me great pumps and more fullness  Have a great weekend everyone.



I have his Drol too but I've been afraid to use it this late in the comp. Afraid it will cause me to hold water.


----------



## Sandpig (Jun 8, 2014)

Another great workout yesterday

Calves, frt and side delts followed by 20 minutes of ab work

Added Clen back in after taking four days off.

Still running lose dose Tren, Prop, Prov. and T-bol

Was going to add some Mast in but decided against it.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 9, 2014)

Sandpig said:


> I have his Drol too but I've been afraid to use it this late in the comp. Afraid it will cause me to hold water.



You are extremely lean... you are perfect for adrol. If you keep your diet tight it will just make you look fuller. You shouldn't gain any noticeable water retention. Adrol is perfect the last week off contest prep so definitely add it in imo.


----------



## Sandpig (Jun 9, 2014)

Yesterday was leg day. Went great again. No cardio at all.

High carb day and I decided not to count grams either.

Now I wouldn't say it was an unlimited day but I probably had over 200 in my post workout meal alone.


----------



## Sully (Jun 10, 2014)

Didn't gain nearly as much weight while I was out of town as I thought I would. Came back at 249 this morning. Only 5 pounds up. I can drop that in a few days no problem. Mostly water weight anyway. 

It was good to get a few days off from dieting and workouts, too. I know I needed to keep going, but I feel really recharged and ready to hit it hard the next few weeks. Got to eat some good local food in Lexington, drink a bunch of good beer, and just generally relax and enjoy myself for a few days. 

Got back on diet this morning and hit the gym early this afternoon. Did chest tris and delts. I could definitely tell I missed a few workouts and a few injections as well. I was strong the first few sets, but started to fade quickly. I dropped weight down a little on each lift and powered through the best I could. 

Did 20 minutes of HIIT cardio after I finished weight training. Felt good to get my heart rate up, and I was sweating like a fat chick in a sauna. 

I got a cardio pulmonary assessment done by a private medical company while I was in Lexington. They measured my Vo2max and a bunch of other stuff. As soon as I get the form redacted I'll post a pic to show what it says. It's pretty damn good for a fat guy on 1.4 grams of Tren a week.


----------



## Sandpig (Jun 10, 2014)

We're in the home stretch Sully. Get on it. Glad to hear your CPA went well.

Yesterday was arm day. Obviously it was a good one.

Who ever had a bad arm workout?

Followed up with 20 mins. of ab cardio.

I think staying off the treadmill and uping my carbs a little on my low day have done just what I needed. I have my legs back at work!


----------



## Daniel11 (Jun 10, 2014)

Back in the gym finally.   Yyyyeereesssss!!!!!

Oh snap in gonna be sore.   

Felt sooo good though.  

Hoping to fill in those muscle bellies real nice before the end if this comp.


----------



## Sully (Jun 10, 2014)

Smashed a good back and bis workout today. There were a few cuties in the gym when I got there, and u guys know how that helps u have a good workout. Not showing off, but the scenery just gives you the motivation to squeeze out that last rep or 2! 

Just did the usual workout, went a little lighter and focused on getting a good squeeze on each rep, still got everything into the 20 rep range. At the end of my weight training I threw in some more abs. I usually do them every third day along with cardio only, but felt like doing them again today. I got the worst Charlie horse in my abs on the third set of cable crunches! All my lower abdominals just contracted and locked up all at once. That shit is incredibly painful. I could barely even breathe. 

I was stuck on the floor on my knees with my head between my knees just trying to move so I could stretch my abs out and get them to relax. It took the better part of 5 minutes before I could even get up off the floor, and then I was stuck bent over at the waist. Not sure how long it took to get it stretched out so I could walk upright again, but it seemed like forever. I finally managed to get to the chin-up bar and start to hang from it and that got it all sorted out. Longest most painful 20 minutes I've spent in the gym in a while. 

On a side note, I'm picking up a part time job starting next month. It's gonna be about a 30 minute drive to the next city over, so I decided to check out a few gyms there to make it easier to get a workout in on the way to or from work. Found a pretty decent spot that's way more serious than where I train now. They've got decent facilities, a better selection of machines, dumbells that go up to 125 I believe, and probably 10-15 members that compete on a regular basis. Nobody with a pro card or anything, mostly just local and state shows, but at least the vibe is more serious and conducive to getting results. I think when I start my new job I'll start training there a couple days a week. Plus they offer yoga, and I need to start working on my flexibility. 

Keep up the good work guys, we're in the home stretch!


----------



## Sandpig (Jun 11, 2014)

Cardio only yesterday. Did sprints in the road.

Decided to bump the tren up again for the last week and a half here. Still only at 40mgs/day though.


----------



## Daniel11 (Jun 11, 2014)

Hit chest and bis today.  Already sore as hell.  

Looked fantastic in the gym.


----------



## Sandpig (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm guessing most people on these boards don't use over the counter supps. I was just at Jays and he gave me this stuff to run for the last week.

Hey, it can't hurt, right?


----------



## Z28 (Jun 12, 2014)

uuuhhhmmmm  androgenic modulator or 700mg a week of Tren, yea it cant hurt


----------



## Sandpig (Jun 12, 2014)

I'm not running 700mgs of Tren. And neither are you. lol


----------



## Sandpig (Jun 12, 2014)

Yesterday was chest and calves. Another great workout. It's crazy but I'm supposedly dieting and I'm having some really good workouts.

Something I'm doing now just seems to be clicking.

Hope it continues when I bump up the carbs and cals.


----------



## txpipeliner88 (Jun 12, 2014)

Holy hell if was hottttt down here yesterday! Got home and layed down to rest ended up falling asleep til 9 ride to get up and had basically an entire body cramp. Needless to say I did not make it to the gym. I've been downing a case of water a day but I don't think that's enough with all the tren I'm running. Urine color looks alot better since adding in super enzymes for digestion. Seems as the heat goes up the appetite plunges so hopefully the enzymes will help keep it up. I know that since starting them Monday I feel a lot better over all. Saw my ex sister in law last night, crazy how blunt people are when asking if you juice. Means I'm headed in the right direction.

To every one competing we are almost there fellas, the amount of work we have put in is unreal and I couldn't be more proud than to say I competed with y'all.


----------



## Daniel11 (Jun 12, 2014)

^ enzymes are a godsend for our diets.  Especially when bulking. The amount of food to get through the system is not easy to handle without them.


----------



## Dens228 (Jun 12, 2014)

Delts, triceps, abs today.   Weight was 225. 
I have to say I like how I'm looking.  Not ripped, not stage ready, but I'm at an easy to maintain walk around look with good abs which was my goal.
I will have to take the end of comp pictures on Sunday since I'm leaving early Monday for my sons baseball tournament in Nebraska.  
This was a blast and it was great to watch everyone's transformation.


----------



## Z28 (Jun 12, 2014)

Sandpig said:


> I'm not running 700mgs of Tren. And neither are you. lol


That's why we need the modulator!


----------



## Sandpig (Jun 13, 2014)

Daniel11 said:


> ^ enzymes are a godsend for our diets.  Especially when bulking. The amount of food to get through the system is not easy to handle without them.



Yes! Especially when bulking.


----------



## Sandpig (Jun 13, 2014)

Z28 said:


> That's why we need the modulator!



Honestly, I thought you were busting my balls for even using it. lol


----------



## Sandpig (Jun 13, 2014)

Weight is 174 today. Still losing despite not really doing any cardio.

I've had a lot of work lately and with this heat, I consider work to be my cardio. lol

Yesterday was back, traps and rear delts. Good workout but not as great as other recent ones. I think I wsn't into it mentally cause I was thinking about work to much.

Today's an off day. Not even going to do cardio cause I have another 10+ hr day ahead of me.

Tren is up to 50mgs per day now.


----------



## Sandpig (Jun 13, 2014)

I'd like to take a moment and wish all the contestants good luck in this final week and to congratulate you all for making it this far.

We've all seemed to have had a least some kinda of set back in this journey.

But we have all kicked ass and we're now stronger because of it!


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 13, 2014)

I trained chest and calves yesterday... great workout. I used quite a few machines for chest for a change so I could really push the weight and reps.

Today is an off day and after work I will mainly do lots of stretching  to get my body ready for the onslaught for Sat and Sun. Training with my mate 2moro... will do back and hams and like always calves!

I started LGD-4033 a few days ago and so far so good. I also started LR3 pre training yesterday but didn't notice much difference in the gym. Clen is at 60mcg when I remember to take it.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 13, 2014)

Here are a few of my frequent meals.

In my bowl that is about 5 years old  Organic Oats, Chia seeds, Goji berries, Sultanas and Banana. With 1 1/2 scoops of chocolate protein powder. This pic is deceiving as that bowl is massive... easily 150g carbs in there.







2 large Chicken Breasts with stir fry... again the bowl is massive... usually use walnut oil. 80-100g protein, 20g carbs and 20g fat.






I have not tried to make them look nice (obviously)... literally just what I eat a lot.


----------



## Z28 (Jun 13, 2014)

That oat meal looks damm good! We are messed up when we like pics of big bowls of oats instead of pizza and ice cream! lol

LOL I do the same with the bowl! I use the same utensils,bowl and plates for all my meals LOL my wife and son know not to touch them!


----------



## Dens228 (Jun 13, 2014)

225.7 today.  
Back workout today.  Feeling good.
Weight has stabilized. I added some carbs and energy is great.
Couple of days away from the end of the contest for me.
Good luck to everyone, we all kicked some ass!


----------



## Z28 (Jun 13, 2014)

Down to just TRT right now gotta take a break for a while and get this Chrons all sorted out first. Lost a few lbs but got a little leaner, I will maintain this for a bit let my body adjust before upping the cals again. So far up 25 lb from contest, in 8 weeks not sure on bodyfat but I didnt put much on, probobly still in the single digits, still have some striations and thin skin in most areas. At my age I probably could not put that much on in over a year without getting real fat . So Im happy, strength shot up a ton too.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jun 13, 2014)

As promised I told you we had some good deals going on for your summer cut.
http://www.m4bteam.com/index.php/crazy-friday-promo-c-26 

BOGO:

PG Testosterone Propionate 10ml (100mg/1ml)

PG Nandrolone Phenylpropionate 100mg - 10 ml

 PG Trenbolone Acetate 100mg- 10 ml

PureAnavar 10 mg- 100 tabs.


----------



## Sandpig (Jun 13, 2014)

Oh geez! I need some Var. I was gonna run Mast this summer with it but if I can scrape up some cash, the NPP will do.


----------



## Daniel11 (Jun 14, 2014)

So yeah I'm sore as a mother#%€£¥#  from last 3 days in the gym.  Today is rest day but I spent a good 1/2 joining the dry sauna lathered in sweet sweat.  

No carbs much lower water intake.    I hate this feeling.


----------



## Sully (Jun 14, 2014)

My seasonal allergies hit me hard the last 3 days, and pretty much kept me out of commission the whole time. It always gets bad for a few days in the spring and fall, but this year seems especially bad. I should be back up and running by tomorrow, though. 

No workouts at all the last 3 days, and diet has been spotty. Mostly just a few shakes a day, and a couple pieces of chicken. I think I actually look a little leaner in the mirror, which is always good. I'm not gonna get where I wanted to for this contest, but overall I think I look much better than before I started.


----------



## Sandpig (Jun 14, 2014)

Lil' Sully said:


> My seasonal allergies hit me hard the last 3 days, and pretty much kept me out of commission the whole time. It always gets bad for a few days in the spring and fall, but this year seems especially bad. I should be back up and running by tomorrow, though.
> 
> No workouts at all the last 3 days, and diet has been spotty. Mostly just a few shakes a day, and a couple pieces of chicken. I think I actually look a little leaner in the mirror, which is always good. I'm not gonna get where I wanted to for this contest,* but overall I think I look much better than before I started.*



That's the most important thing.


----------



## Sandpig (Jun 14, 2014)

Day off yesterday. Not even cardio because I've been slammed with work and it's F'n hot!

Bodyfat checks in at 7.5% yesterday. Again, do I believe I'm that low? No

But I'm still checking it the same way as when I started and I'm now down over 6% since this started.

Needless to say I'm very happy and I have now come to accept that I look much better at this weight than trying to be 200.


----------



## Sully (Jun 14, 2014)

243lbs this morning. That's all the weight I put on over last weekend back off, and minus one more pound. Looking leaner and more vascular, too. Starting to see my top abs stand out. 

Hit the gym earlier than usual for chest, tris and delts. Overall a good session. Focused on form, with a long pause at the top of each contraction. Went a little heavier than usual today, didn't quite make it to 20 reps on several exercises. Decline chest presses were in the 10-14 rep range. 12-15 on incline dumbbell press. It felt good to go a little heavy and drop the reps. 

Diet is back to boring. 3 shakes a day, the rest is mixture of white and dark meat chicken with a salad at dinner and almonds at lunch. Doesn't take long to get bored with it, but we gotta do what it takes to get the results. Eat for purpose, not for pleasure.


----------



## Sandpig (Jun 15, 2014)

Sul, I don't how early you meant when you said earlier than usual. But to me, there's nothing like training early. Especially if you have a hectic or physical job.

That way it's done and you don't have to stress out over possibly missing your workout. Nothing pisses me off more.

Hopefully you are gonna keep up the good work when this is over.


----------



## Sandpig (Jun 15, 2014)

Calves, front and medial delts yesterday.

Another great workout. As I said in the Brick's thread, I have no idea why my workouts have been so good lately. But I really hope they continue.

Tri sets for calves and lots of straight sets for delts.

Absolutely no cardio!

When this is over and I'm eating more calories I will go back to doing cardio on the two days that I don't train and any day I happen to have off. Well maybe. :sHa_yes2:


----------



## Sully (Jun 15, 2014)

Sandpig said:


> Sul, I don't how early you meant when you said earlier than usual. But to me, there's nothing like training early. Especially if you have a hectic or physical job.
> 
> That way it's done and you don't have to stress out over possibly missing your workout. Nothing pisses me off more.
> 
> Hopefully you are gonna keep up the good work when this is over.



Well, not very early actually. I don't usual get to the gym till 1 or 2 in the afternoon, so for me, 10:30 or 11 is early. I'm just not a morning person, never have been. And I only train on my days off from work, so I can mostly plan my day around my workout.

Definitely keeping at it when the contest ends. I've got goals, both long and short-term, that supercede this contest. And I've still got a long way to go before I reach them.


----------



## Sandpig (Jun 15, 2014)

Good for you man. If you ever come to Vegas, let me know.


----------



## Sully (Jun 15, 2014)

Sandpig said:


> Good for you man. If you ever come to Vegas, let me know.



I appreciate it brother. I might actually be there around the beginning of next year. There's a nuclear/radiological class out at the Nevada Test Site that I want to take again. It's a good class, plus the federal government pays for my airfare both ways. :headbang: I usually spend a few extra days and enjoy myself, as well. I'll definitely look you up if I make it that way.


----------



## Sandpig (Jun 16, 2014)

Quads and Hams yesterday

Usually do hams first so that when I'm done blasting quads I can head home but decided to do quads first.

Obviously that was the last leg workout before the contest ends so I made it count.

Today's supposed to be arms but I have to take my wife to the airport. Gonna do them tmrw instead.


----------



## Sandpig (Jun 16, 2014)

Also, I'm increasing my food intake already since I'll be taking my pics probably on Weds. Hoping to fill out a little bit.

Not sure how that will work since I didn't really deplete myself.


----------



## Dens228 (Jun 16, 2014)

This is my official end of contest post......I'm leaving bright and early tomorrow morning for my sons baseball tournament and won't be back until Sunday.

So, here are my results

Start                  End
Weight 230         224.7
Chest   48           49
Waist    35           33
Arms     18.25      18.25
Quads    26           26.75

So I lost fat and waist and put some size on.  
I feel a little flat and if I had it to do over I would have cut the T3 a week ago.

Before and after photos:


----------



## Dens228 (Jun 16, 2014)

After Photos:


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jun 16, 2014)

Nice brother


----------



## Daniel11 (Jun 16, 2014)

My final pix are done. Had to get done over the weekend since I won't have time during the week.


----------



## Z28 (Jun 16, 2014)

Whats up guys!
I put my weight back on and then some lol
Had a couple of cheats this weekend! Fathers day buffet friday am ate till I couldnt anymore maybe 10 plates of food easy lol. Lost that weight by Sunday am so we had a little party last night for my bro to look at his wedding pics, pizza was there as well as cake and brownies and potatoe chips lol 
I filled out some but feel a little watery. That will go in a few days though.
Training going great, strong as hell but actually going a little lighter for the squeeze/pump!
see you guys later


----------



## Sandpig (Jun 17, 2014)

Nothing yesterday due to taking my wife to the airport. No problem though since today was a scheduled day off, I'll just do that workout today.

Up earlier than usual. If I go to the gym early I MAY to some cardio. lol


----------



## txpipeliner88 (Jun 17, 2014)

Hit back and bi last night, energy was way lacking due to the heat and hrs at work. Still a decent workout. Thinking on what I want to do when the contest is over, I'm thinking 50 mg dbol with 700 NPP/600-700 test and keep the tren around 600. May end up completely dropping tren, what's y'all's thoughts?


----------



## Sully (Jun 17, 2014)

Yesterday was cardio and abs. Did HIIT cardio for 20 minutes. I hate running so much. Sucked it up and pushed through. Average heart rate around 150bpm for the session. Then cranked out 4 sets of 25 weighted cable crunches. Moved the weight up higher than usual and did slow negatives with a static hold on the bottom of the negative. My abs were toast when I got done. 

Skipped a couple meals yesterday as the g/f really wanted to go out and get something to eat last night. Ended up eating a pork ancho bbq burrito from Qdoba. Good shit. Overall I was still in a calorie deficit for the day, but I threw my macro breakdown out the window. 

I gotta start figuring out how I'm gonna break down the rest of my year, gear and training wise. I want to continue to make positive progress and move closer to my goals, but I also need to clean out for a little while and get some comprehensive blood work done later this year. I usually get it done in September/October. I'd like to clean out for a month or so before I get it done, and then start the process with my doc for prescription TRT. Gotta get my timeline planned out and figure out how to keep the steady progress going at the same time.  

Almost done guys. It's been an interesting and enjoyable 10 weeks. I've learned a lot about myself and my body and made some positive changes. I hope everyone else has done the same.


----------



## Sully (Jun 17, 2014)

And once again, a big thanx to Marssel, Ant, and Phoe for putting on the contest and getting everything set up. Very much appreciated guys , especially the generosity from Marssel for the contest and the free samples. Good stuff, and a great source. Glad to have him here on ANASCI.


----------



## Daniel11 (Jun 17, 2014)

Here are my pix:


----------



## Daniel11 (Jun 17, 2014)

More:


----------



## Daniel11 (Jun 17, 2014)

Final weight 205.  So that 5-7 lbs lighter than planned. 

BF down visibly

Measurements all very close to starting.  Waist down about 1"-1.5"
The rest held size.  I couldn't see a difference when measuring but I'm doing it myself so it's not super precise.


----------



## Sandpig (Jun 17, 2014)

txpipeliner88 said:


> Hit back and bi last night, energy was way lacking due to the heat and hrs at work. Still a decent workout. Thinking on what I want to do when the contest is over, I'm thinking 50 mg dbol with 700 NPP/600-700 test and keep the tren around 600. May end up completely dropping tren, what's y'all's thoughts?


Dude, I am so dropping the Tren at least until I start getting fat. 

Looking forward to sleeping normally again.


----------



## Sandpig (Jun 17, 2014)

Daniel, you look awesome man. I knew you actually started in decent shape so I had to go back and look at your before's.

Obviously way leaner and you do look like you put on some size too. Great job.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jun 17, 2014)

Wasn't Daniel the one who posted a blurred cock shot?


----------



## txpipeliner88 (Jun 17, 2014)

@ dens228 dude your back is freaking thick! Them legs bro good lord. Nice work sir!
@daniel11 sir awesome physique. Looks like you are ready to step on stage today. Got more veins than a us road map.

Not sure I can compete with you two but I gave it a hell of a try.... Gonna get pics up in the next few days just have to find some one to take them for me
Again y'all two look amazing great job guys.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jun 18, 2014)

http://anasci.org/vB/showthread.php?p=228262

What happened to your tan brother? Lol


----------



## Daniel11 (Jun 18, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> http://anasci.org/vB/showthread.php?p=228262
> 
> What happened to your tan brother? Lol




Better lighting.  The old shot was in the bathroom at my old place.  

New shots had a nice large French door to the side that have a better natural light.  

I'm actually more tan now.


----------



## Sully (Jun 18, 2014)

Daniel11 said:


> More:
> 
> View attachment 15363
> 
> ...



Those veins in ur forehead make u look evil ! Killer physique bro. U look almost stage ready.


----------



## Dens228 (Jun 18, 2014)

txpipeliner88 said:


> @ dens228 dude your back is freaking thick! Them legs bro good lord. Nice work sir!
> @daniel11 sir awesome physique. Looks like you are ready to step on stage today. Got more veins than a us road map.
> 
> Not sure I can compete with you two but I gave it a hell of a try.... Gonna get pics up in the next few days just have to find some one to take them for me
> Again y'all two look amazing great job guys.



Thanks tx. I credit powerlifting for my back and getting out of powerlifting for my legs. Haha wide squats for the reps have me Bird legs.


----------



## txpipeliner88 (Jun 18, 2014)

Hit legs yesterday and smoked em good. Finished with some lat and delt work cause they are lacking and I would like to get that V shape. Probably should have thrown in some clen or T3 for the contest but I was and still am a little nervous on using those two for some reason. Seeing a few new veins in the shoulders and arms as well as getting some starting to barely show in my quads ;-) very happy about that.


----------



## Z28 (Jun 18, 2014)

Daniel11 said:


> Better lighting.  The old shot was in the bathroom at my old place.
> 
> New shots had a nice large French door to the side that have a better natural light.
> 
> I'm actually more tan now.


Fantastic shape and condition! Great improvements also. Have you ever competing or want to?


----------



## Sully (Jun 18, 2014)

Had a shitty leg workout yesterday. I just was not motivated, not focused, and not into it at all. I'm ashamed to say it, but I completely phoned it in yesterday and just went through the motions. And oddly enough, I'm more sore from it today than I have been from a leg day in a while. Sometimes things just don't make any sense. 

I'm about to go hit chest tris and delts. I'm feeling like going heavy with low reps lately. I think maybe I'm starting to plateau with the high rep workouts. Time to switch it up and see what happens. Gonna throw in some more ab work today as well. I'm really starting to be able to see my top abdominals and that's motivating me to hit abs even harder. Which is nice, because I've always hated ab work. It's right up there with running to me; just a completely loathsome exercise. 

Not sure where I'm at on weight or measurements. Gonna wait till Friday to take final figures when I post up my end of comp pics. It's been interesting guys. Some of you have made truly impressive transformations. I didn't get anywhere near where I wanted to, but when I look in the mirror I see a big difference, and that's all that really matters to me. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Sandpig (Jun 18, 2014)

Before I post my pics I just want to thank M4B for doing this. Also to Adam and Phoe for running it.

Besides trying to win the prizes here my main goal was to figure out if I could do a real prep and get onstage again after 20 years.

Well I'm disappointed to say that I won't attempt to do it.

The combination of diet, cardio, my job and my age is just too much for me. I'm sure others can do it but I guess I'm a pussy.

Other than that, I' happy with the condition I got in considering I didn't do much cardio at all for the last month.


----------



## Sandpig (Jun 18, 2014)

I like this shot. Jay did too.


----------



## Sandpig (Jun 18, 2014)

I was really surprised by this. Veins in my lower traps? Never saw them even when I competed.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jun 18, 2014)

As this comes to an end please do us a huge favor and post start pics Abd end pics together to give us a break on having to go through and find everyone's pics. Let's do all posts on the 20th need to be pics from beginning and end
Thanks
P


----------



## Sandpig (Jun 18, 2014)

Standing a little crooked. lol


----------



## Sandpig (Jun 18, 2014)

My camera man needs to be fired.


----------



## Sandpig (Jun 18, 2014)

Not bad for an old guy


----------



## Sandpig (Jun 18, 2014)

On a side note, I am officially off everything but Test. now. Can't wait till the Tren completely clears so I can sleep again.


----------



## Z28 (Jun 19, 2014)

Do you even lift?
Just kidding
hell yea! huge changes from the start man, super leanest ever. even your face changed. Looks fanstastic! Glad you put in the work


----------



## Sandpig (Jun 19, 2014)

Got it.

I'll make em a little smaller too.

But I have no idea how to post them side by side or anything like that.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jun 19, 2014)

Sandpig said:


> Got it.
> 
> I'll make em a little smaller too.
> 
> But I have no idea how to post them side by side or anything like that.


you can post more than one image at a time. I believe up to 20. Preferably post them all in one post separated by words like beginning of contest and end of contest.


----------



## Sandpig (Jun 19, 2014)

OK I'll figure it out


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 19, 2014)

Everyone is looking fantastic. I have been training hard. I had a few days off so made up for it on Tues evening with a 2 1/2 hour workout non stop. I done shoulders, calves and quads. I was soaked through and literally didn't stop. That exhausted me but after a good sleep and went in today but fairly early so decided to just do arms and calves. I mainly concentrated on slow curls on the preacher bench and some heavy close grip bench press. For calves it was leg press calf presses. I just had 3 plates on each side so very light and easy for 15 reps. But I rested for 10 secs and would repeat another 15 and so on. I done about 20 sets and by the 10th I was in pain. By the final set I only managed 9 reps.

2moro is gonna be abs, back and hams


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 19, 2014)

Just curious but did anyone use a diuretic (even herbal) for your final day(s) leading up to your final pics? I have never used one (excluding herbal stuff) and don't ever plan to but just curious.


----------



## Dens228 (Jun 19, 2014)

I used xpel. I didn't notice anything from it though.


----------



## Daniel11 (Jun 19, 2014)

I used the 14 day thing I posted earlier in the thread.  It has some diuretic stuff in it.  Also used a Vitamin Shoppe brand herbal version for 3 days at double dose.  

I think the water manipulation and carb manipulation did more of the work TBH.  That and the dry sauna with sweet sweat.


----------



## Sandpig (Jun 19, 2014)

No diuretic for me. Just that Dry product from Jay the last 4 or 5 days. That's actually an anti Estro.


----------



## Sandpig (Jun 19, 2014)

So not only have I been off the Tren for two days now, but I ate carbs before bed last night in the form of oatmeal.

Damn! Best night of sleep I've had in about 4 months.

Not only did I more or less get a full 8 hrs but only woke up twice during.


----------



## Z28 (Jun 19, 2014)

So I overdosed my prami! I feel like absolute shit. When on nandrolones I noticed it kinda dry's me out a bit and I feel better a little. I havent been on anything other then TRT test in a month but I have been experminting with peps which can raise prolaction a little.
For I dosed a new company bottle like an old one I had. i woke in tren like sweats about 1am all nausiated felt faint and almost passed out. I thought my Blood sugar was low so i took a glucose tab then /i realized i did 1mg of Prami!
I ussually only need .25mg. 
Still trained but I feel like shit right now Im exhausted and restless too. I hope this goes away soon got a lot of shit to do.


----------



## Magnus82 (Jun 19, 2014)

Just wanted to give a shout out to M4BTeam,  Phoe,  Atom,  and to all the competitors who made this happen.  It has been really fun watching not only the transformations,  but the camaraderie and friendships built during this competition.  Each and everyone of you should be extremely proud of your accomplishments.   I would really hate to judge this thing as there are clearly no loosers here.   Great job guys and the M4BTeam!


----------



## Daniel11 (Jun 19, 2014)

@z28

Prami sides are no joke.  If you use it for a long time the impulsiveness becomes a real thing.  Trust me that's how baby #2 came to be for me.  No regrets I'm very happy about it, but without the Prami I would have been much more hesitant and reluctant, alas I just went for it like a candy bar at the checkout aisle. 

And the short term sides suck too.  If I'm not careful then my stomach is on edge for house in the morning.


----------



## yeayadead (Jun 20, 2014)

Yea nothing has ever made as sick as overdosing prami lol. Got Legs today and chest and back tom. Will post pics tom. Sitting at 242 decently lean so My goals are coming to together nicely


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 20, 2014)

Z28 said:


> So I overdosed my prami! I feel like absolute shit. When on nandrolones I noticed it kinda dry's me out a bit and I feel better a little. I havent been on anything other then TRT test in a month but I have been experminting with peps which can raise prolaction a little.
> For I dosed a new company bottle like an old one I had. i woke in tren like sweats about 1am all nausiated felt faint and almost passed out. I thought my Blood sugar was low so i took a glucose tab then /i realized i did 1mg of Prami!
> I ussually only need .25mg.
> Still trained but I feel like shit right now Im exhausted and restless too. I hope this goes away soon got a lot of shit to do.



1mg  You must feel like utter shit and will do all day. Prami increases gh significantly so that's one of the reasons you likely feel drier/leaner on it. Most peptides have little effect on prolactin but over the net it is posted everywhere they all have a pronounced effect on prolactin. Everyone is different so some are more sensitive but generally it is mainly hexarelin you have to watch out for. That and high doses of ghrp-2/6 but the standard 100mcg dose should be fine. I hope you feel better soon. Overdosing prami is no joke... even if I go 0.1ng over at times I can feel like shit.


----------



## Z28 (Jun 20, 2014)

lol thanks guys. Feeling better after three half to one hour naps today and getting food in. This am was arms I dont know how i made it through but at least it wasnt legs which is tomorrow, hopefully Ill be %100 for that.

The prami and peps are from Superior so I know it works! Ive been doing no dac 100 3 x with 100 gh-2 in the am 100 gh-6 pm and 300 ipam at night. So far I feel best with the 6, better well being if that makes sense. 

Im in my break time mentally and physically and feeling good with these peps and M4 cyp at my trt dose of less than 150 weekly. Its been about a month my strength and conditon is really the same as on higher doses. I like to get bloods every 3-4 months to make sure everything is good. 
In my experience higher doses dont really bring the rewards opposed to the risks and money spent. As long as training and diet is done as well as possible I can get by and make gains on much lower doses and simple cycles. Its a better challenge to me.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jun 20, 2014)

You guys should all be extremely proud of yourselves.  You have managed to accomplish in a very short while what most folks we see around us day in and day out have only imagined being able to accomplish.  Thanks to the M4B Team and this type of kinship and respect and motivation is what AnaSCI has always and will always be about.  Bravo guys.

G.


----------



## Sandpig (Jun 20, 2014)

Ok lets give this a shot. Hopefully I made the pics small enough.


----------



## Sandpig (Jun 20, 2014)

Phoe, that work for you?


----------



## Z28 (Jun 20, 2014)

OK when we began I was about a week and half out from my show
I was 176lb on the day of the begining pics of April 6
Today I was 206lb.
I gained 1" on my arms 
I gained 1 1/2" on my chest
I gained 1" on my calves
I gained 2" on my thighs
BUt I also gained a 1" to 1"1/2 on my waist!
I dont know bodyfat
I did not do any water manipulation for the pics just woke up
Overall Im very happy in this short amount of time to put on that kind of weight and keep the BF at bay for the most part. I really have not begun my full offseason yet.
As far as supps I began after the show which was APril 19 with test/npp/primo all at 350 a week I had to stop the primo after a week or so and continued the test p/ npp for 3 more weeks.
I then ran test only 350  for about a week and tapered down to 140 the last 4 weeks. I still am able to gain.


----------



## Z28 (Jun 20, 2014)

From today


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jun 20, 2014)

Yes sir thanks sandpig


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jun 20, 2014)

OK so far I have daniel11, Z28, and sandpigs. There's so many pages I really don't feel like going through everyone to find y'alls beginning pics thanks. So please do like these individuals and post them together. It will make it so much easier
Thanks
P


----------



## Dens228 (Jun 20, 2014)

I put mine a coiple pages back.  I cant redo because im out of town.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jun 20, 2014)

Dens228 said:


> I put mine a coiple pages back.  I cant redo because im out of town.


Its cool I'm going through the entire thread and doing it. Thanks
P


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jun 20, 2014)

OK guys so far I have final pics from the following
Dens228
Daniel11
Sandpig
Z28
Txpipeliner88

Still need
Elva
Yeayadead
Lil sully 
deerslayer41

Please post up asap 
Thanks
P


----------



## txpipeliner88 (Jun 20, 2014)

Will have mine up this after noon


----------



## txpipeliner88 (Jun 21, 2014)

Before pics

After pics

That's all of em lighting wasn't the best to show definition but I'm still very proud of the results.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jun 21, 2014)

Hell of an improvement since even I seen u a little over a month ago tx


----------



## txpipeliner88 (Jun 21, 2014)

Thank you sir I appreciate it. You gave me quite a few different ways to hit muscle groups I hadn't tried and they really helped


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jun 21, 2014)

Thanks bud now if I can get the others to just post their final pics I'll have this wrapped up in a timely manner


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jun 21, 2014)

OK guys so far I have final pics from the following
Dens228
Daniel11
Sandpig
Z28
Txpipeliner88

Still need
Elva
Yeayadead
Lil sully 
deerslayer41

Please post up asap 
Thanks
P


----------



## Sandpig (Jun 21, 2014)

Great job, TX!


----------



## txpipeliner88 (Jun 21, 2014)

Thanks sandpig I appreciate it


----------



## Daniel11 (Jun 21, 2014)

I'm very impressed! You guys all made such huge strides towards your goals and amazing changes in just a short period.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 21, 2014)

I am here. Trust me to leave it till right at the end. I have been working till very late. Then my electric shaver wouldn't work so I had to use a wet razor on fairly long hair  I just shaved my upper body in the shower. I am gonna look weird 2moro when I go for a sauna as I haven't shaved my back 

I guess I will just have to post my before pic I posted but like I said then it was old and I looked nothing like that at the beginning. So I didn't help myself posting the best pic I had. My legs have improved but I never even posted before pics for them but as people know I have had a calf log for a while. Anyway here are my final pics.

Before... I have just seen the date of that pic when I uploaded it to my comp... 12 Dec 2013 so thats how old it is but it's the one I used so here it is...







I really started about 3% bf higher and very watery and hairy

Final Pics...


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 21, 2014)

By the way they are all after pics excluding the first pic. I need a new camera man cos he fucks up every time... I look like I have lost about 3% bf due to better lighting in random pics  It would help if I could actually pose too. 

Everyone looks fantastic... well done it was a pleasure improving with all of you


----------



## Sully (Jun 21, 2014)

How did u guys get more than one pic uploaded per post? I can't seem to figure it out. I post everything from my iphone if that makes a difference.


----------



## yeayadead (Jun 21, 2014)

Will post up in a couple hours when I get home, stuck working security at a bar til 3


----------



## Sully (Jun 21, 2014)

Starting front


----------



## Sully (Jun 21, 2014)

Starting side


----------



## Sully (Jun 21, 2014)

Start side


----------



## Sully (Jun 21, 2014)

Starting back


----------



## Sully (Jun 21, 2014)

New


----------



## Sully (Jun 21, 2014)

New side


----------



## Sully (Jun 21, 2014)

New back


----------



## Sully (Jun 21, 2014)

Another new


----------



## Sully (Jun 21, 2014)

Another new #2


----------



## Sully (Jun 21, 2014)

Starting stats:

Height- 6'4" / 76"
Weight- 263lbs 
BF%- 25-30%
Chest- 48"
Neck- 18"
Arms- 17.75"
Waist- 41.5" 
Quads- 25"
Calves- 16.5"

Ending measurements:

Weight: 241lbs
Chest: 45
Neck:17
Arms: 17
Waist: 40
Quads: 24.5
Calves: 16

Total of 22lbs lost in 10 weeks, and I'm pretty sure I out on more than a few pounds of muscle mass at the same time. It doesn't show well in the pics cuz I'm a shit photographer, but my front delts/pec, side delts and arms have improved dramatically. Losing 22 lbs while only losing 3/4 of an inch on my arms tells me I put on some muscle there. My chest has improved to the point that my pubescent gyno is becoming increasingly obvious. And if you look carefully, you'll just be able to see my top abs starting to show up. They may not be really obvious yet, but I'm proud of it. First time I've had abs that could be seen in my life. 

You guys are really looking fantastic. There was some serious work put in during this last 10 weeks by everyone. Everyone did a great job as far as I'm concerned. There's been more than a few really impressive transformations during this contest. Congrats to everyone involved. 

And one more thanx to Marssel for throwing this contest. And Phoe and Ant for running it. U guys r awesome.


----------



## Sandpig (Jun 21, 2014)

Great job Sully.


----------



## AtomAnt (Jun 21, 2014)

Hey guys... About to get on stage. Battling some illnesses the past 2 weeks. I'll evaluate photos when I can get back to a computer on Monday


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 21, 2014)

AtomAnt said:


> Hey guys... About to get on stage. Battling some illnesses the past 2 weeks. I'll evaluate photos when I can get back to a computer on Monday



Good luck for your show


----------



## Sully (Jun 21, 2014)

Sandpig said:


> Great job Sully.



Thanx bro. U look freaking incredible. U may not think ur capable of getting on stage again, but from what I see ur only a few weeks away from stage ready. You made huge progress in the last 12 weeks. Congratulations.


----------



## Z28 (Jun 21, 2014)

Its been great guys Thanks Marsel,Phoe and Atom good luck man!
You guys are all cool as shit and its been fun checking this thread to see what we all have been doing each day.
All you guys put in work and at the end of the day thats what counts. I hope to see you guys around the board and hope everyone keeps progressing.
Of course we will continue to use M4 products as they are the best bar none, not too mention the service is outstanding!
Thanks again mods M4 and fellow dieters!!


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jun 21, 2014)

Still have a couple stragglers to get final pics from


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jun 21, 2014)

OK guys so far I have final pics from the following
Dens228
Daniel11
Sandpig
Z28
Txpipeliner88
Lil sully
Elvia

Still need
Yeayadead
 deerslayer41

If someone has contact info for either if these two please contact them and have em post. I see yeayadead said he worked security til 3 am but no word from deerslayer41.

Please post up asap 
Thanks
P


----------



## Sandpig (Jun 21, 2014)

AtomAnt said:


> Hey guys... About to get on stage. Battling some illnesses the past 2 weeks. I'll evaluate photos when I can get back to a computer on Monday



Hope it's going well!


----------



## yeayadead (Jun 21, 2014)

http://www.anasci.org/vB/attachment.php?attachmentid=15543&stc=1&d=1403386652http://www.anasci.org/vB/attachment.php?attachmentid=15544&stc=1&d=1403386677http://www.anasci.org/vB/attachment.php?attachmentid=15545&stc=1&d=1403386725http://www.anasci.org/vB/attachment.php?attachmentid=15546&stc=1&d=1403386792http://www.anasci.org/vB/attachment.php?attachmentid=15547&stc=1&d=1403386816http://www.anasci.org/vB/attachment.php?attachmentid=15548&stc=1&d=1403386947http://www.anasci.org/vB/attachment.php?attachmentid=15549&stc=1&d=1403387070http://www.anasci.org/vB/attachment.php?attachmentid=15http://www.anasci.org/vB/attachment.php?attachmentid=15551&stc=1&d=1403387217550&stc=1&d=1403387184http://www.anasci.org/vB/attachment.php?attachmentid=15552&stc=1&d=1403387317http://www.anasci.org/vB/attachment.php?attachmentid=15553&stc=1&d=1403387341


----------



## yeayadead (Jun 21, 2014)

my bad fellas once again i dont know how to resize  shit lol, To see the pictures better just zoom out and then scroll down. Went from 226 flabby and out of shape to currently 242 and still slimbing while trying to stay decently lean. My goal was to lean bulk and I Believe its coming along as planned. Wanna let everyone know yall made huggeee progress from beginning to end and this was a fun contest to be in. Good luck fellas


----------



## MattG (Jun 21, 2014)

Damn yeaya! Very impressive transformation brother, you got diesel as hell :headbang:


----------



## Sandpig (Jun 22, 2014)

MattG said:


> Damn yeaya! Very impressive transformation brother, you got diesel as hell :headbang:



I agree with Matt. Dude, you killed it!


----------



## txpipeliner88 (Jun 22, 2014)

@yeayadead damn bro you kicked some ass . Look fantastic in your final pics good work.


----------



## yeayadead (Jun 22, 2014)

Thank yall man it really means a lot. Just been trying to bust ass, had a few hold ups here and there that kept me a little further than where i'd like to be but overall i'm happy with the progress. Thanks again fellas We all came through and killed shit for this contest! Very honored to have been a part of it!:headbang:


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jun 22, 2014)

yeayadead said:


> Thank yall man it really means a lot. Just been trying to bust ass, had a few hold ups here and there that kept me a little further than where i'd like to be but overall i'm happy with the progress. Thanks again fellas We all came through and killed shit for this contest! Very honored to have been a part of it!:headbang:


its definitely a tight contest and you just through another kink in it. But as soon as we can get deerslayer41 to post up his pics we'll be able to come to a decision in timely manner.


Seriously all of you guys came a long ways in this contest and we're happy to have put this on for such a great group of guys.

thanks
phoe2006, AA and the m4bteam


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jun 22, 2014)

http://anasci.org/vB/showthread.php?p=234709

I just read this and I believe this was his last post about a month ago. If anyone knows him or how to contact him please get ahold of him

Thanks
P


----------



## Z28 (Jun 22, 2014)

I know contest is over but I saw Sandpig in the gym this AM. I havent seen him in awhile and man he looks tottally different this contest really gave him a kick in the ass to go after it and he did. All tan, ripped and muscular! Looks fantastic (no homo)!
Now I hope his rebound goes nice and slow and he doesnt get the wrong kind of heavy. As we get older we all know everything takes longer and harder to achieve things with our bodies, regardless of supps and diet. 
I know that he is reading this at this very moment so I have to mess with him LOL!
Good Luck bro! You earned it!


----------



## Sandpig (Jun 22, 2014)

Thanks dude
Check your text messages


----------



## Sandpig (Jun 22, 2014)

Little update. I more or less stopped dieting Tuesday night since I took the pics Weds. morning.

I'm up about three or four pounds and vascularity is even better than it was then. 

Must've been the pizza Friday night.


----------



## AtomAnt (Jun 23, 2014)

OK, well the results are in....

We went through all of the photos and evaluated post history to ensure all those competing followed the rules.  We found that two competitors did not stay current with the weekly updates and they had to be disqualified based on this.  The two members that are going to have to be disqualified are deerslayer41 and Yeayadead.  It is nothing against you, but the rules were posted and stated that the minimum requirement was three posts per week and neither of you adhered to that rule. 

Additionally, keep in mind, this is not a contest of "Who looks best" but a contest of who made the biggest changes. 

The prizes were as follows:
$500.00 1st place store credit
$300.00 2nd place store credit
$200.00 3rd place store credit

With that, I present to you our winners:

First: sandpig $500.00 store credit

Second: daniel11 $300.00 store credit

Third: txpipeliner88 $200.00 store credit

Winners, please contact Marssel at [email protected] with your member name and placing and to receive your winnings!

Congrats and great work to all!!!


----------



## MattG (Jun 23, 2014)

Congrats SP, Daniel and Tex! All well deserved :headbang:


----------



## txpipeliner88 (Jun 23, 2014)

A massive thank you goes out to m4, atom, and phoe. Thank y'all so much for allowing me to participate in this competition. It has been an experience that I won't soon forget. Congrats to Daniel and sandpig as well y'all two put in some major work and it showed greatly. Every one that participated in this contest did an incredible job the amount we each were able to change out bodies in such a short time goes to show how much we all are willing to work. Again thank you m4, atom and phoe for allowing me to compete and I look forward to the next competition and seeing everyone continue to grow.


----------



## AtomAnt (Jun 23, 2014)

Although I haven't had a lot of time to post over the past few weeks, I saw pics. It was awesome to see the progress all of you made. When you see the changes, it is truly motivating. I hope all of you keep it up and use this a springboard to bigger and better things


----------



## AtomAnt (Jun 23, 2014)

Sandpig said:


> Little update. I more or less stopped dieting Tuesday night since I took the pics Weds. morning.
> 
> I'm up about three or four pounds and vascularity is even better than it was then.
> 
> Must've been the pizza Friday night.



Sandpig, here is what is going on in this situation... Your body;s glycogen stores definitely had some room for storage.  So when you ate the pizza the carbs began filling your glycogen.  You also had a lot of sodium in the pizza. Salt always follows water.  1 gram of glycogen can store about 2.7 grams of water. Muscles become filled with glycogen, water enters muscle cell, sodium follows water and increases intracellular pressure within the muscle thus increased vascuarlity.  Now there is a balance, if you have too much sodium, carbs or water you can throw off the look you are going for.  Ideally, you water to minimize extracellular water, maximize intracellular water and have close to full glycogen stores.


----------



## Daniel11 (Jun 23, 2014)

Wow really?  I am grateful to have placed at all, I was not expecting it TBH.  

Big thanks to Adam and Phoe! You guys rock for putting this on.


----------



## Daniel11 (Jun 23, 2014)

Atom. Sorry auto correct


----------



## AtomAnt (Jun 23, 2014)

Daniel11 said:


> Atom. Sorry auto correct




Lol it's all good my man! Congrats!


----------



## yeayadead (Jun 23, 2014)

Thanks Phoe! Trained hard and Was really looking foreward to seeing if i could place in this contest but unfortunatlely there were a couple weeks i didn't make the 3 post rule due to work and not having internet access. Didn't think i'd get thrown out of the contest over that but It is what it is :banghead:, Congrats to the fellas though Yall killed it and all are lookin nastyyy as hell. Peace bros and god bless





Phoe2006 said:


> its definitely a tight contest and you just through another kink in it. But as soon as we can get deerslayer41 to post up his pics we'll be able to come to a decision in timely manner.
> 
> 
> Seriously all of you guys came a long ways in this contest and we're happy to have put this on for such a great group of guys.
> ...


----------



## Sandpig (Jun 23, 2014)

Wow, what can I say?
Sucks that YeaYaDead got disqualified. He was my pick to win. I thought I leaned out as much as he did, but he actually looked like he gained muscle too.

Again, thanks to M4B, Atom and Phoe for doing this.

I'd also like to thank Z28 and Jay Cutler for their help during this. 

Congrats to Daniel and TX too. Infact all contestants made great improvements which is what the whole thing was about in the first place! :action-smiley-033:

One last thing. I joined this board just for this contest after finding out about it from Z28. Well I have truly found a new home. ANASCI rocks.


----------



## Dens228 (Jun 23, 2014)

Sandpig said:


> Wow, what can I say?
> Sucks that YeaYaDead got disqualified. He was my pick to win. I thought I leaned out as much as he did, but he actually looked like he gained muscle too.
> 
> Again, thanks to M4B, Atom and Phoe for doing this.
> ...



Same here.  While I have been a member here for awhile, this is the reason I started posting.  Now I plan on being much more involved. Great bunch of guys here!


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jun 23, 2014)

Yeayadead sorry brother. Rules are rules and it wouldn't have been fair to the others.


----------



## Sully (Jun 23, 2014)

Congrats to our winners. You guys really made huge progress in a short amount of time. Enjoy your free swag, as well!


----------



## Dens228 (Jun 23, 2014)

Haha, I didn't even see the post a page or so back to the winners.
Congrats to you guys!  Great job and keep on plugging.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 26, 2014)

Congrats to the winners. You all deserved it. I would have picked the 3 of you too. You all look fantastic and made some big changes.


----------



## squatster (Sep 20, 2014)

Z28 said:


> Thanks alot,appreciate it! Hopefully I can stay lean from here on out.
> I have Chrons Disease and the BB lifestyle/diet has helped immensly.
> I almost don't have a choice other than to stay on a healthy balanced diet!
> 
> Yes have a 79, 422 small block, makes around 700hp, hoping to go mid 10s this year



Nice car-related nice
Chrons-there is some incredible stuff out there for chrons-Primal Defense
The doctor that came up with Primal Defense also has chrons disease-causing guy that used to work for me has bad Chrons-the had a lot of operations so far - he takes around 70 Amodium AD each day so he doesn't squirt him self - I gave him Primal Defense and he was able to stop his Amodium AD. He said he felt good - real good-
well after his first bottle was gone he went back to his anti poop med - said the Primal Defense was a little to costly - what a dumb ass-75 poop pills x 7 days per week x 4 days per month is what -10 times more then the Primal Defense
you may want to look it up
Sorry - why not try to make the day a little easier on the But holio


----------



## squatster (Sep 20, 2014)

Sorry -you guys did great - love to see transformations


----------

